#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-07
<nahid> salam
<knightstalker> ;D
<knightstalker> Heyz
<moham> salam
<moham> kasi ba opensuse kar kardeh ?
<knightstalker> man yekam
<knightstalker> ama enghadr keh bahash moshkel peyda kardam bejash ubuntu nasb kardam
<knightstalker> albateh man version 11.3 ro emtehan kardam
<knightstalker> yek version jadidan dareh miad be nam 11.4
<moham> man keybpard farsi toosh nadaram (112)
<knightstalker> inam joz yeki az moshkelatam bood
<knightstalker> :p
<moham> * كيبورد
<moham> 11.2*
<moham> to noskheh jadid dorost shodeh ?
<knightstalker> 11.3 keh hamintori bood
<knightstalker> 11.4 ro nemidonam valah
<knightstalker> to channel #opensuse metoni beporsi,ama English hast
<moham> ok
<ilius> moham: add kon
<ilius> moham: gnome ya kde?
<ilius> knightstalker: tu 11.3 chetori bud?
<knightstalker> man keh natonestam karish konam,GNOME dashtam
<ilius> knightstalker: keyboard e farsi be opensuse rabti nadare, be kde ya gnome rabt dare, tu gnome ke az aval mishod, tu kde4 ham mishod
<ilius> knightstalker: :-/
<knightstalker> khob,man alan to ubuntu,ham to GNOME farsi daram ham to KDE
<knightstalker> rasti,KDE 4.6 :p
<ilius> knightstalker: khob chon add nakardi
<ilius> knightstalker: alan tu gnome hasti ya kde
<knightstalker> alan to KDE 4.6
<knightstalker> add ham hast
<knightstalker> (khodam kardam)
<ilius> knightstalker: khob?
<knightstalker> man keh alan to OpenSuse nistam
<knightstalker> to Ubuntu 10.10 hastam ke KDE rosh nasb shodeh
<ilius> :-/
<ilius> knightstalker: khob moshkel chi bud tu opensuse??
<knightstalker> Persian nadasht
<knightstalker> ta jayi ke yadam hast
<ilius> knightstalker: :-/
<knightstalker> nokteh digash ham in bood ke Persian ro to safehat web yekjori neshon midad
<knightstalker> dar hali keh to ubuntu az hammon aval dorost neshon mideh
<ilius> knightstalker: Iran ham nadasht?
<knightstalker> hata age font nasb nakoni
<knightstalker> fekr nakonam,alan ziad yadam nist
<ilius> knightstalker: font ke nasb mikoni, tu firefox ham bayad tanzim koni
<ilius> knightstalker: man az vaghti yadam miad (kde3.5) Iran ro dashte tu list e keyboard layout ha
<ilius> knightstalker: faghat tu kde3 baraye shortcut e swich kardan moshke vojud dasht ke tu kde4 hal shode
<ilius> knightstalker: baraye tanzim e font tu firefox ham: Edit -> Preferences -> Content -> Fonts and Colors -> Advanced
<knightstalker> ahan
<ilius> KnightStalker: http://imagebin.org/141632
<KnightStalker> man oon ro royeh Alt + Shift tanzim kardam
<KnightStalker> chera bayad taghiresh bedam? :P
<KnightStalker> ilius,alan ro kodom OS hasti?
<ilius> KnightStalker: archlinux
<ilius> KnightStalker: kde nadaram. in screenshot ro kheili vaght pish gereftam :-D
<KnightStalker> oh ;D
<KnightStalker> arch bar payeh gnome hast ya chiz digeh?
<KnightStalker> shayad yek emtehanish bokonam
<ilius> KnightStalker: hichi
<ilius> KnightStalker: nasb mikoni gerafik nadare, yani hichi nadare
<ilius> KnightStalker: khodemun ba command kar chi bekhaym (gnome, kde, ...) nasb mikonim
<ilius> *har chi
<KnightStalker> ahan
<KnightStalker> ;)
<KnightStalker> pas kheyli kam hajm hast
<KnightStalker> Arch RPM based hast?
<KnightStalker> man faghat yekbar RPM based kar kardam onam CentOS
<KnightStalker> alan ham serveram DEB hast(Debian 6.0 squeeze) ham laptopam (Ubuntu 10.10)
<jan__> سلام چطوری با مودم دیال آپ به اینترنت وصل بشم؟
<jan__> الووو
<ilius> knightstalker: اگه میخوای به کسی پیغام بدی اسمش رو بنویس که بفهمه
<ilius> knightstalker: arch na rpm hast na deb
<ilius> knightstalker: package haye khodesh ro dare
<Kaveh> سلام
<Kaveh> من می خوام دیکشنری نصب کنم
<Kaveh> چه دیکشنری ای بهتره؟
<Kaveh> بعضی جاها گفتن
<Kaveh> stardict
<Kaveh> اما دیکشنری هاش رو پیدا نمی کنم
<lxsameer> Kaveh: mdic
<Kaveh> mdic?
<Kaveh> خودش دیکشنری فارسی به انگلیسی و برعکس داره یا نه؟
<lxsameer> Kaveh: are
<Kaveh> اسم پکیجش همینه؟
<lxsameer> Kaveh: tu ubuntu nist fekr konam
<Kaveh> پس چی؟
<lxsameer> Kaveh: bayad sourcesho begiri va compile koni
<Kaveh> از کجا بگیرم سورسشو؟
<lxsameer> Kaveh: search kon tu google
<lxsameer> Kaveh: tu sourceforge e
<Kaveh> کامپایل کدش چطوریه؟
<lxsameer> Kaveh: tu package e khodesh ye README dare
<Kaveh> تنکیو وری ماچ
<Kaveh> من وقتی دوباره اوبونتو نصب می کنم
<Kaveh> برا اینکه درایو
<Kaveh> home ام
<Kaveh> همون بمونه باید چکار کنم؟
<knightstalker> qstardict dictionerihash injast => http://yeelou.com/huzheng/stardict-dic/babylon/en/
<knightstalker> albateh farsi be english ya english be farsi ro nemedonam
<knightstalker> ama english be english hay bahali dareh
<knightstalker> Lighttpd > Apache
<knightstalker> apache ram mano dasht mekhord
<lxsameer> knightstalker: che application i dashti ru apache it
<knightstalker> Wordpress,phpmyadmin,openwebmail,Os Ticket
<knightstalker> osTicket*
<knightstalker> lighttpd nesf hammon meghdari keh apache estefadeh mekard estefadeh mekoneh
<knightstalker> kheyli bahaleh ;D
<lxsameer> lighttpd ye moshgele bozor e memory leak dare
<lxsameer> knightstalker: nginx ro didi ?
<knightstalker> nginx keh php bezor megireh
<knightstalker> bad in moshkel bozorge memory leak hal nashodeh?
<knightstalker> manzoram ine keh lighttpd dar youtube va wikipedia mored estefadeh gharar megereh
<lxsameer> knightstalker: are nginx tu php aslan khub nist
<lxsameer> knightstalker: fekr mikonam una patchesh kardan ama hanuz ke hanuz e sare in moshgel lkheyli bahs hast
<knightstalker> Litespeed chetor hast?yekam keh khondam benazar behtar az lighttpd meyomad,ama hoseleh nakardam nasb konam
<knightstalker> Khob,apache beshedat kond kardeh bod
<knightstalker> oonam serveri ke 512 mb ram va 1.5 gb swap dasht
<knightstalker> albateh man ro oon server shell midam va IRC server va services ham daram
<lxsameer> litespeed ro nadidam ama cherokee ham kheyli bahale
<knightstalker> alan khodet kodom ro dari?
<lxsameer> knightstalker: man nginx
<knightstalker> ahan
<lxsameer> knightstalker: ama php estefade nemikonam
<knightstalker> hads zadam :p
<lxsameer> knightstalker: ba uwsgi va nginx ru ye server ba mailserver va nginx va uwsgi ba 4ta site e sangin ke yekish code hosting e kolan 60M ram migire
<knightstalker> wooo
<knightstalker> lighttpd 180 mb gereft
<lxsameer> knightstalker: nginx kheyli saboke rahat ham config mishe ama vase php khub nist
<knightstalker> lxsameer,az kodom system amel barayeh server estefadeh mikoni?
<lxsameer> knightstalker: debian
<knightstalker> ahan
<knightstalker> Swap chaghadr tasi dareh age RAM kam biari?
<lxsameer> knightstalker: tasir dare ama be marateb az RAM kond tare
<knightstalker> lxsameer,barayeh IPv6 chikar mikoni?IPv6 ro tunnel kardi ya na?
<lxsameer> knightstalker: felan kari bahash nadaram
<knightstalker> ah :p
<knightstalker> man ke ba IPv6 hal mikonam
<knightstalker> makhsosan ba Vhost hash ;D
<lxsameer> knightstalker :D man har vaght niaz bashe miram soraghesh
<knightstalker> ahan ;D
<knightstalker> tahala server IRC rah andakhti?
<lxsameer> knightstalker: na
<knightstalker> lxsameer,chijori mesheh https(ssl) ro faal kard ta afrad betonan az tarigh https dastresi peyda konan?ssl nasb hast va beh IRC server mesheh betor Amn(SSL) vared shod ya ertebat ssl ejad kard ama https kar nemekoneh
<dark-sun> یو
<knightstalker> yo ;)
<lxsameer> knightstalker: tu webserver et aval bayad port e 443 ro listen koni bad behesh begi key va cert e ssl et kojast
<knightstalker> ah
<dark-sun> lxsameer: how's it hangin' bro?
<lxsameer> dark-sun: hey migzarunim khubi to
<dark-sun> lxsameer: i'm cool
<lxsameer> dark-sun: khoda ro shokr
<knightstalker> lol
 * dark-sun switches layout (alt+shift)...
<dark-sun> knightstalker: چیه می‌خندی؟
<dark-sun> lxsameer: این چشه؟
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D az khodesh bepors
<dark-sun> lxsameer: شیش تیغ کرده، عینک زده! دانشجو باید باشه.. آره؟
<knightstalker> ?
<lxsameer> dark-sun: maybe
<dark-sun> knightstalker: چی می‌گی تو؟ چرا علامت سوال درج می‌کنی؟
<knightstalker> dark-sun,aslan to /ignore kon
<dark-sun> knightstalker: ببین داداش اینجا سوال کردن جرمه!
<knightstalker> ya man inkaro mekonam,har kodom rahat tar hast
<dark-sun> knightstalker: اینگور؟ ایگلر؟ ایگ چی؟
<dark-sun> knightstalker: بیا یک نخ سیگار بکش.. مجلس بی‌ریاست
 * dark-sun smokin' ~ ~ ~
<knightstalker> Meh!
 * dark-sun mire gosheye kanal...
<knightstalker> lxsameer,Merci,HTTPS dorost shod
<lxsameer> knightstalker: khahesh
<dark-sun> http://www.euphoria-magazine.com/humor/248-fun-with-windows
<knightstalker> lol
<knightstalker> heyz
<khatereh> salam
<khatereh> bebakhshid mishe kasi rahnamei kone ke chera ye folder ro copy kardam amma paste nemishe ?
<khatereh> chi kar konam ke past she ?
<dark-sun> کجا کپی می‌کنین؟
<khatereh> tooye desktop ya home
<dark-sun> یا بهتر بگم: چی رو کجا کپی می‌کنین؟
<khatereh> daram ba testdisk ye seri filam ke paridan ro barmigardunam
<khatereh> alan residam be marhaleye copy amma nemishe jaei paste kard
<dark-sun> نفهمیدم.
<khatereh> linux ke nasb kardam rooye kolle hardam nasb shode
<dark-sun> برنامه‌ی خاصی رو اجرا کردین؟
<khatereh> kolle ettelaAtam paride
<dark-sun> خب
<khatereh> hala daram ba narmafzare testdisk bar migardunam
<khatereh> alan ettelaAtam peida shodan
<knightstalker> /home/username = username keh darin testdisk ro rosh ejra mekonin?
<khatereh> copy kardam
<khatereh> amma paste nemishan jaei
<knightstalker> shayad eshkal az permission ha basheh
<khatereh> khob bayad che juri hallesh konam ?
<dark-sun> khatereh: محتویات فایل
<dark-sun> /etc/fstab
<dark-sun> رو بگذارین
<dark-sun> توی
<dark-sun> pastebin.com
<dark-sun> لینکش رو بگذارین اینجا
<khatereh> mohtaviate file ??!!
<dark-sun> khatereh: بله
<knightstalker> cat /etc/fstab :p
<dark-sun> khatereh: می‌تونین توی دسکتاپ فایلی بسازین یا چیزی دیگه‌ای رو اونجا کپی کنین؟
<dark-sun> این برنامه روی فایل سیستم‌های غیر اکست۲ ریکاوری انجام می‌ده؟
<dark-sun> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk:_undelete_file_for_ext2
<dark-sun> khatereh: ^
<khatereh> are mishe gozasht
<khatereh> man alan daram rooye ext3 anjam midam
<dark-sun> khatereh: خب پس مشکلی از سمت پارتیشن/ ماونت پوینت ندارین
<dark-sun> khatereh: لینکی که دادم مربوط به ریکاوری از پارتیشنی هستش که با فرمت اکست۲ فرمت شده بوده قبلا
<khatereh> are didam ke in male ext3 hast
<dark-sun> khatereh: اگه پارتیشنی که اطلاعات روش بوده اکست۲ بوده، یا فت یا ان تی اف اس می‌تونین از همون سایت کمک بگیرین
<khatereh> nemidunam man hame chize khode windows hast
<khatereh> amma chizaei ke khodam gozashtam nistan
<khatereh> !!
<dark-sun> khatereh: بله؟ چجوری نصب کردین لینوکس رو؟
<khatereh> man mesle hamishe be soorate manually set kardam
<khatereh> nemidunam shayad dastam
<khatereh> dar rafte eshtebah shode
<khatereh> amma rooye kolle
<khatereh> hard linux nasb shode !!
<khatereh> kolli ham chizi too hardam daram
<khatereh> kolli vaqt gozashtam alan ke reside be ye jaye khob
<dark-sun> khatereh: معمولا اینجوری نمی‌شه. به هر شکل همیشه توصیه می‌شه که قبل از نصب هر سیستم عاملی از اطلاعات مهم بک آپ گرفته بشه
<khatereh> filaye mohem ro behem neshun nadad
<dark-sun> khatereh: می‌تونین خروجی این دستور رو اینجا بگذارین؟
<khatereh> akhe ghablan in ettefagh baram nayaftade bud , manam khilaam rahat bud
<khatereh> :(
<dark-sun> khatereh: mount
<dark-sun> khatereh: حادثه خبر نمی‌کند
<dark-sun> khatereh: خروجی این دستور رو بگذارین بی‌زحمت
<dark-sun> mount
<khatereh> resid ?
<dark-sun> khatereh:  نه.. کجا گذاشتین؟
<dark-sun> khatereh: خروجی رو با استفاده‌ از کلید‌های کنترل و شیفت و سی از ترمینال بردارین
<dark-sun> khatereh: البته بعد از انتخاب کردن قسمت مورد نظر با ماوس
<khatereh> are inja paste mikonam amma nemidunam ke chera namayesh dade nemishe !!
<dark-sun> khatereh: توی این سایت کپی کنین و لینکش رو اینجا بگذارین
<dark-sun> khatereh: pastebin.com
<khatereh> http://pastebin.com/kXuw8MWs
<dark-sun> khatereh: خب.. حاال خروجی این دستور رو هم بگذارین
<dark-sun> khatereh: sudo fdisk -l
<khatereh> http://pastebin.com/wv14dMwW
<knightstalker> pastebinit metoneh mofid vagheh sheh :P
<dark-sun> khatereh: خب خبرهای خوبی ندارم
<dark-sun> khatereh: کل هارد رو دادین به لینوکس و متاسفانه فرمتی که برای پارتیشن اصلی انتخاب کردین قابل ریکاور نیست
<khatereh> chera ? mage be che natijei residin? :((
<dark-sun> khatereh: حداثل تا جایی که من می‌دونم این نوع فرمت‌ها قابل ریکاور شدن نیستن
<khatereh> :((
<dark-sun> khatereh: تجربه معلم سخت‌گیریه.. اول امتحان می‌گیره، بعد درس می‌ده
<khatereh> nemishe masalan ye filaye ba ye formate khas ro bargardunam
<dark-sun> khatereh: تسلیت می‌گم
<khatereh> ?
<dark-sun> khatereh: تا جایی که من می‌دونم بسیار مشکله
<khatereh> mamnoon , ishalla too shadiatun
<dark-sun> khatereh: غیر ممکن نیست ولی خب احتمالش نزدیک به غیرممکنه
<khatereh> dge kheiresho khordam
<khatereh> alan 3 rooz roo in vaqt gozashtam
<dark-sun> khatereh: باید فراموشش کنی و ادامه بدی.. اون اطلاعات دیگه فقط یک خاطره هستن
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> کدوم توزیع بود این حالا؟
<khatereh> alan ke mikham windows nasb konam 2bare be moshkel bar mikhoram ,c hon jaei bara ntfs namunde, hamash ext3 hast
<khatereh> chi kar konam ?
<dark-sun> khatereh: کدوم توزیع هستین؟
<khatereh> manzuretun ro nagereftam ,  kodoom to'zim?
<dark-sun> khatereh: کدوم نسخه از لینوکس رو نصب کردین؟
<khatereh> aha 10.04 :(
<dark-sun> khatereh: جایی رو هارد نمونده واسش! حق داره نصب نشه
<dark-sun> khatereh: پس اوبونتو هستین
<khatereh> bale
<dark-sun> khatereh: دو راه هست
<dark-sun> khatereh: یکی اینکه از اول نصب کنی و اینبار با دقت *مضاعف* پارتیشن بندی رو انجام بدی
<dark-sun> khatereh: راه دوم هم اینه که با دیسک لایو و برنامه‌ی
<dark-sun> gparted
<khatereh> akhe dge nemikham linux bashe,
<dark-sun> پارتیشن رو کوچیک کنی و بعدش پارتیشن جدید بسازی
<khatereh> faghat mikham hamun windows bashe
<dark-sun> khatereh: نمی‌خوای لینوکس رو داشته باشی؟
<dark-sun> AliTarihi: سلام علی آقا. غروب بخیر
<khatereh> na , mikham az virtual box estefade konam
<dark-sun> khatereh: جدا؟ خب پس هیچی. با همون دیسک لایو بیا بالا
<dark-sun> khatereh: همه چیز رو با
<dark-sun> gparted
<dark-sun> پاک کن و با نصاب ویندوز پارتیشن بندی کن
<khatereh> gpated ro install kardam
<AliTarihi> dark-sun: سلام. اینور شبه. شبت به خیر
<dark-sun> البته همونم می‌تونه پارتیشن بندی کنه
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> khatereh: روی دیسک لایو هست به صورت پیش‌فرض
<dark-sun> khatereh: نمی‌تونی الان پاک کنی، چون الان با لینوکس اومدی بالا
<khatereh> yani ba gparted  partition bandi konam ?
<dark-sun> khatereh: باید ریست کنی با دیسک لایو پارتیشن‌ها رو پاک کنی
<dark-sun> khatereh: بعله
<khatereh> ok , goftin ke gparted rooye diske live hast ?
<dark-sun> System > Administration > gparted
<dark-sun> khatereh: بله گلم. اونجا هست
<AliTarihi> مستقیم هم میشه اجراش کرد
<AliTarihi> از روی لایو
<khatereh> mamnoon
<dark-sun> khatereh: قابلی نداشت
<dark-sun> ;)
<khatereh> na chizi peida nashod :(
<dark-sun> khatereh: بله. فرمت‌های جورنالیستی کلا میونه‌ی خوبی با ریکاوری ندارن
<dark-sun> ext3, ext4, reiserfs, ...
<khatereh> akhe tooye in site
<khatereh> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<khatereh> gofte bud ke mishe ext3 ro ham ba testdisk recovery kard
<khatereh> !!
 * farhad_hf etelaati ke ghablan roo ext* bashe ghabele recover shodan nistan , chon ext* ghabeliate recover nadare, vali age roo ye filesysteme windowsi boode va format shode ya partition bandi shode, ta vaghti ke chizi roosh write nashode bashe bayad ghabele recover kardan bashe AFAIK...
<dark-sun> khatereh: برنامه رو چجوری اجرا کردی؟
<khatereh> nasbesh kardam
<khatereh> hamaye marahel ro az inja
<khatereh> nakhundam
<khatereh> avvalesh ro az ye site dge khundam
<khatereh> amma edame ro ba in pish raftam
<khatereh> alan ham foldere asli peida shode
<khatereh> amma mohtaviatesh toosh nist :(
<khatereh> chon folder hast ye kam omid dardam ke shayad beshe kari kard
<dark-sun> khatereh: خاطره جان! سوال من رو جواب ندادی! چجوری اجرا کردی برنامه رو؟ چی زدی تو ترمینال
<khatereh> plz wait ke oon site ro search konam , chon yadam nist
<dark-sun> khatereh: باشه
<farhad_hf> khatereh: az ext3 recover mikone, vali esme file ha ro ghati pati neshoon mide, va bazi file ha ro ham tike tike shode recover mikone( masalan ye MP3 ro ke 3 meg bashe momkene 5 tike kone recover kone, faghat be darde vaghti mikhore ke shoma "VAGHEAN" etelaatet mohem bashe va betooni dorostesh koni bade inke intori behet tahvil dad
<farhad_hf> vali file haye to ghablan roo ext3 naboode, roo NTFS/FAT boode,
<farhad_hf> bad ext3 format shode,
<dark-sun> farhad_hf: کلا نابود شده است
<farhad_hf> va filesystemi ke file ha ro save karde ext3 naboode,
<dark-sun> farhad_hf: جدا از اکست۳ ریکاوری می‌کنه؟
<dark-sun> farhad_hf: چیزی که داده مربوط به ریکاوری پارتیشنه ها
<farhad_hf> dark-sun: are, oon kari be partition bandi va filesysteme feli nadare, mostaghim, raw mikhoone,
<dark-sun> farhad_hf: ریکاوری فایلش فقط توی اکست۲ جواب می‌ده انگار
<farhad_hf> ba testdisk hata age partition bandi dobare shode bashe ham mishe recover kard
<farhad_hf> be sharte inke dobare roo file ha write nakarde bashi
<farhad_hf> (hameye etelaat ghabele recover shodan hastan ta vaghti ke rooshoon dobare write nashode bashe)
<khatereh> man ba'd az inke liunx nasb kardam dge kari ba lapam nakardam ke bekhad chizi benevise
<farhad_hf> dark-sun: in file ha too ext3 neveshte nashodan ke bekhan ba tavajoh be oon recover beshan, too windows neveshte shodan
<farhad_hf> khatereh: khode nasb kardanesh ke roo hardet write mikone!
<farhad_hf> khatereh: vali khob ye ghesmate kami az kolle hard ro migire, baghiasho bayad betooni recover koni
<dark-sun> farhad_hf: درسته ولی خب فایل کپی کرده روشون
<khatereh> are , alan oon chizi ke man mikham recove konam ye drive dar hadde 100 GB bude
<farhad_hf> dark-sun: commande shred ham hamin karo mikone, ba pattern haye mokhtalef masalan 50 bar roo oon file minevise ke dge ghabele recover kardan nabashe :)
<khatereh> hamash ke chizi roosh neveshte nashode
<farhad_hf> age ye harde dge dari, ba dd ye image az kolle hardet begir, beriz roo oonyeki hard,
<farhad_hf> roo oon kar kon!
<dark-sun> khatereh: نکته‌ی خوبی بود
<dark-sun> khatereh: فایل‌های ریکاوری شده رو می‌تونی روی کول دیسک هم بگذاری اگه چیزی پیدا شد
<khatereh> mishe begin ke age ye harde dge daram bayad chi kar konam ?
<dark-sun> یک لینوکس اونجا نصب کنه و بعدش نرم افزار ریکاوری رو از اونجا اجرا کنه. چطوره؟
<farhad_hf> dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/HARD2/oldDisk.img
<farhad_hf> khatereh: /media/HARD2/ mount pointe harde jadidetoone ke saleme
<khatereh> in chizaei ke shoma migin man sar dar nemiaram :(
<dark-sun> farhad_hf: به انگلیسی بگو بهش
<dark-sun> :)
<farhad_hf> khatereh: harde jadidet ro vasl kon be in system ke hardesh terekide,
<farhad_hf> ba gnome mount mishe
<farhad_hf> bazesh kon too address bar negah kon bebin addresse chie, in address mishe mount pointe harde jadidet
<farhad_hf> dd ye commande,
<dark-sun> farhad_hf: هاردش اگه آی دی ای باشه هم ماونت می‌شه خودکار؟
<khatereh> khob
<farhad_hf> "if=" input file e , "of=
<farhad_hf> "of=" output file e
<khatereh> alan hard pisham nist , amma mitunam badesh ejra konam
<farhad_hf> dari be commande dd migi ke kolle sda (hardi ke terekide) ro bekhoon, hamoontori write kon too output file
<farhad_hf> sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/mount/point/oldDisk.img (/dev/sda ro bekhoon, beriz too harde jadid, too file oldDisk.img)
<farhad_hf> khatereh: ok shod alan?
<khatereh> yani ba in kar kolle harde terekide miad rooye in jadide ?
<farhad_hf> khatereh: intori harde aslit dast nemikhore, hameye karato roo oon image mikoni, age too karat dobare eshkal pish biad moshkeli nadare, dobare image migiri!
<dark-sun> بیت به بیت
<dark-sun> khatereh: خوشکل من، توجه کن که هاردی که میاری حداقل به اندازه‌ی هارد خودت فضا داشته باشه
<farhad_hf> khatereh: daghighan, dd be soorate RAW bit by bit mikhoone , kari be filesystemo partition bandi nadare
<khatereh> amma hardi ke man daram 100GB bishtar nist , amma harde aslim 320 GB hast , pas nemitunam ?
<farhad_hf> ow...
<farhad_hf> are..
<farhad_hf> pas behtarin rah ine ke ba ye CD live boot koni ke testdisk dashte bashe,
<farhad_hf> mount nakoni hichi az hard terekidaro, oonja kareto bokoni va hamechio az rahanama bekhooni, daghighan oontori kar koni ke gandesh dar nayad :D
<farhad_hf> khatereh: harchi emkane write shodan roo harde ghablit kamtar bashe, behtare ;)
<farhad_hf> khatereh: harchizio ke recover mikoni roo oonyeki hardet write kon :)
 * dark-sun goes for dinner...
<khatereh> akharesh write nakonam , bela'khere chi beshe
<farhad_hf> khatereh: roo harde terekide chizi nanevis ke etelaati ke mikhay recover koni az bein nare, ba testdisk recover kon roo harde 100giget benevis filehayio ke testdisk peida mikone
<farhad_hf> badesh ke recover tamum shod, har kari khasti ba in harde terekide bokon :D
<farhad_hf> khode site testdisk kheili rahnamaye khoobi dare,
<farhad_hf> kar ba photorec asoon tare , aval ba oon test kon
<farhad_hf> (photorec ham dare az testdisk estefade mikone age doros yadam bashe)
<farhad_hf> vali hamechi recover mikone, faghat photo nist :D nemidoonam chera in esmo gozashtan roosh!
<khatereh> alan ham ba testdisk kar kardam , amma mohtavaye foldere aslim nist
<khatereh> age beram too live moshkel hal mishe
<farhad_hf> khatereh: manzooret ro nemifahmam, mohtaviate foldere aslit?
<khatereh> chizi ke baram mohem bud , tooye ye folder bud, alan be oon folder residam , amma mohtavash nist
<khatereh> faghat khodesh hast , yani ye folder khali hast
<farhad_hf> hmm...
<farhad_hf> ba photorec test kon, too photorec migi ke hameye file haye ba pasvande masalan avi ro mikhay,
<farhad_hf> migarde hamechio peida mikone
<farhad_hf> momkene structure drivet be ham rikhte bashe, jaye file ha avaz shode bashe
<khatereh> bashe , oon ro che juri bahash kar konam ?
<farhad_hf> google kon!
<farhad_hf> too site khodesh rahnamaye kheili khoobi dare ;)
<khatereh> merc , age be moshkeli khordam mozahem misham
<khatereh> lotf kardin
<farhad_hf> khatereh: np ;)
<knightstalker> Yek soal,man to yek computer vaghti mekham linux ro nasb konam moshkel peyda mekonam,moshkel ham in hast keh ba inke to Live mode(Try) metoneh hard disk hamo bebineh ama vaghte mekham install konam windows ro nemebineh va mekhad koleh HDD ro format koneh
<knightstalker> nazari darin?
<dark-sun> knightstalker: کدوم توزیع؟ اوبونتو؟
<knightstalker> Kubuntu 10.10 va Ubuntu 10.10 ama in moshkel to Debian ham bood
<knightstalker> ta jayi ke yadam hast 9.10 ham emtehan kardam o nashod
<dark-sun> knightstalker: سیستمی که صحبتش هست چقدر عمر کرده‌(چند سالشه؟)
<knightstalker> 2 sal
<knightstalker> yekbar HDD avaz shodeh
<dark-sun> knightstalker: هووم.. پس دندون هم آورده
<knightstalker> are =p
<dark-sun> knightstalker: هاردش چیه؟ ساتا؟ پاتا؟ سیگیت؟ مکستور؟
<knightstalker> sata
<knightstalker> Hitachi
<dark-sun> knightstalker: هیتاچی کلا هارداش مشکل دارن
<knightstalker> :\
<dark-sun> knightstalker: با ویندوز مشکلی نداشتی باهاش؟
<knightstalker> na...
<dark-sun> knightstalker: یوقتایی ویندوزش نمی‌پره هوویجوری؟
<knightstalker> feylan ke naparideh
<dark-sun> knightstalker: ببین راحت باش. به من بگو. به کسی نمی‌گم
<dark-sun> knightstalker: خوب فکر کن قشنگ.. ببین من می‌دونم پریده ولی می‌خوام خودت بگی
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> knightstalker: بگو. بگو عمو
<dark-sun> knightstalker: عمو دارک سان به کسی نمی‌گه
<knightstalker> oO,khob,to 6 mah gozashteh naparideh
<dark-sun> knightstalker: آهان. پس معلوم شد توی هفت ماه پیش نه بار پریده
<knightstalker> oO
<knightstalker> ghablesh parideh chon azesh estefadeh vaghiye mekardam,khob windows haminjorish ham mipareh :P
<dark-sun> knightstalker: خب واسه یکماه نه بار پریدن یکم زیاده
<dark-sun> هووم.. خب پس گفتی هارد رو نمی‌شناسه
<dark-sun> knightstalker: یعنی نصاب هارد رو کلا نمی‌شناسه؟
<knightstalker> dark-sun,vaghti keh to installer nistam tamamiye driver haro neshon mideh Kubuntu
<dark-sun> knightstalker: به من بگو.. با من حرف بزن. تو باید به من بگی. بیدار بمون
<knightstalker> hata metonam mount konameshon
 * dark-sun be knightstalker sili mizane...
<dark-sun> knightstalker: خب.. اوبونتو چطور؟ اونم می‌شناسه؟
<knightstalker> ama vaghti ke to installer miram megeh ke hitachi hast o... ama megeh hichi tosh nist
<knightstalker> are
<knightstalker> faghat to install windows ro shenasayi nemekonan
<knightstalker> ta man dual boot konam
<knightstalker> benazar miad mekhan kolan format konan
<knightstalker> oh,va man 2 ta windows daram
<dark-sun> knightstalker: ممکنه پارتیشن‌بندی رو *قشنگ* انجام نداده باشی قبلا. با چی پارتیشن بندی کردی؟ یادته؟
<dark-sun> knightstalker: منظورم هفت ماه پیشه. موقعی که هارد رو خریدی
<knightstalker> ba khod windows :o
<knightstalker> hammon partition bandi ke installeresh dareh
<knightstalker> Windows 7
<dark-sun> knightstalker: آهان! حدس می‌زدم... خب کدوم ویندوز؟
<dark-sun> khatereh: بفرما! مشکل پیدا شد
<knightstalker> oO
<dark-sun> knightstalker: باید از شرش خلاص بشی
<dark-sun> knightstalker: باید از دوباره پارتیشن بندی رو انجام بدی
<dark-sun> knightstalker: به من اعتماد کن
<dark-sun> knightstalker: باید این کار رو انجام بدی
<knightstalker> khob file ham mipareh :P
<dark-sun> knightstalker: همین فردا برو به این آدرسی که می‌گم
<dark-sun> knightstalker: یک مغازه‌ی سی دی فروشیه
<dark-sun> knightstalker: می‌ری اونجا می‌گی من ویندوز سون نصب  کردم
<dark-sun> knightstalker: مغازه دار بهت سه تا پک دی وی دی‌میده
<dark-sun> knightstalker: باید پولش رو بدی
<knightstalker> khob,baad?
<dark-sun> knightstalker: بعدش برمی‌گردی خونه. با تمام قوا تمرکز می‌کنی
<dark-sun> knightstalker: دقت کن این قسمتش خیلی مهمه
<dark-sun> knightstalker: همه‌ی اطلاعات مهم رو روی اون دی وی دی‌ها رایت می‌کنی
<dark-sun> knightstalker: هر کدوم ۲ تا
<knightstalker> ajab kari hast,ro hard external mirezam digeh
<dark-sun> knightstalker: یعنی مثلا پوشه‌ی پیکچر درایو ای رو روی دو تا دی وی دی می‌زنی
<dark-sun> knightstalker: نه! نمی‌شه. هاردهای اکسترنال نمی‌شه. کامپیوتر من نمی‌تونه بخوندشون
<dark-sun> knightstalker: کامپیوتر من فقط دی وی دی می‌خونه
<dark-sun> knightstalker: بعدش اون‌ها رو واسه من می‌فرستی و هاردت رو پارتیشن بندی می‌کنی
<knightstalker> oO
<knightstalker> keh ba etelatam hal koni? :P
<dark-sun> knightstalker: بقیه‌اش هم مهم نیست.
<knightstalker> oO
<dark-sun> knightstalker: حال؟ نه! من ازشون *مواظبت* می‌کنم
<dark-sun> knightstalker: :))
<knightstalker> -.-
<knightstalker> ageh injori bood ke upload mekardam yeja amn tar boood =P
<knightstalker> faghat koli tool mekesheh :p
<dark-sun> knightstalker: هووم.. آره. وگرنه آدرس سایتم رو می‌دادم اونجا آپلود می‌کردی
<dark-sun> :)))))
<dark-sun> knightstalker: خب حالا می‌خوای چیکار کنی؟
<dark-sun> knightstalker: منظورم فرداس
<knightstalker> khodam VPS daram,motshaker
<farhad_hf> :))
<dark-sun> knightstalker: خوبه.. باشه پس پسورد اونم بهم بده بعدا
<farhad_hf> dark-sun: :D
<knightstalker> :PPP
<dark-sun> :)))
<farhad_hf> knightstalker: chand ta hard dari roo system?
<knightstalker> password account mamolisho medam :P
<dark-sun> farhad_hf: یکی کپی هم واسه تو می‌فرستم چون دوستمی
<knightstalker> atelat ro root mizaram chmod mikonam
<dark-sun> knightstalker: نه! این کار از نظر امینتی خطرناکه! همه‌شون ۷۷۷ کن لینکشونم بده به من
<knightstalker> 4 ta
<dark-sun> :)))
<farhad_hf> ok
<dark-sun> knightstalker: چهار تا هارد داری؟
<farhad_hf> inja ro bebin: http://superuser.com/questions/149701/ubuntu-9-10-installer-doesnt-recognize-the-hard-drive
<farhad_hf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1420929
<knightstalker> partition
<knightstalker> yek hard
<dark-sun> knightstalker: خب پس هیچی. فکر کردم چهار تا هارد داری خوشحال شدم
<knightstalker> lol
<knightstalker> dark-sun,
<knightstalker> barayeh amniat server/clientet inro ejra kon ba root :(){ :|: & };:
<knightstalker> ;D
<knightstalker> ':(){ :|:& };:'
<dark-sun> knightstalker: lol
<knightstalker> :P
<knightstalker> baray man ke shell rayegan midam baray amn kardan system grsecurity kernel kafi hast?
<knightstalker> dark-sun?
<dark-sun> knightstalker: ها؟
<knightstalker> dark-sun,man beh har kas keh bekhad account shell midam(albateh root nah)
<knightstalker> baray man ke shell rayegan midam baray amn kardan system grsecurity kernel kafi hast?
<knightstalker> nemikham afrad abuse konan
<dark-sun> knightstalker: والله نمی‌دونم.. می‌ترسم بگم کافیه هک بشی پس فردا پدر سرورت رو در بیارن.
<dark-sun> knightstalker: شر بشه
<knightstalker> lol
<dark-sun> knightstalker: ببین پسورد روتش رو بده، من خودم هر چی دیدم خوب بود برمی‌دارم بقیه‌اش مال خودت
<knightstalker> oO
<dark-sun> knightstalker: حداقل یک هکر کمتر بهت حمله می‌کنه
<dark-sun> :))))
<dark-sun> knightstalker: یا ببین می‌خوای من چند تا هکر می‌شناسم. سرور رو هر هفته چند روز بده بهشون بچرخن حال کنن
<dark-sun> knightstalker: اینجوری دیگه خیالت راحته که از طرف اونا هک نمی‌شی
<dark-sun> knightstalker: یک راه دیگه‌ هم هست.. بگم؟
<knightstalker> ajab,ageh man pass root bedam digeh hack cheh mana dareh
<knightstalker> -.-
<dark-sun> knightstalker: خب باشه نمی‌گم.. به نفر قبلی گفتم زندگیش متحول شد .. رفت سیگار فروشی زد الان یک پراید خریده
<dark-sun> اقساط البته
<dark-sun> خلاصه زندگیش بد نیست.. بچه‌ها می‌گن بجز سیگار چیزهایی دیگه هم می‌فروشه
<dark-sun> ولی خب مهم نیست. مهم اینه که الان داره یک پراید می‌خرده
<dark-sun> می‌خره*
<knightstalker> maneh 15 saleh ghasd nadaram cigar befrosham ;)
<knightstalker> motshakeram :P
<dark-sun> knightstalker: هوو.. حالا چرا ناراحت می‌شی؟ ریسلری هم داره! می‌تونه غیر مستقیم بفروشی
<dark-sun> :o
<dark-sun> :)))
<knightstalker> :|
<knightstalker> to reseller hasti? :P
 * knightstalker is going offline
 * dark-sun is smokin' ~ ~ ~
<dark-sun> فرهاد اومد.. اوه اوه بساط رو جمع کنین
<knightstalker> *switching to psyBNC* ;D
<dark-sun> knightstalker: لو ندی ها
<dark-sun> ;)
<farhad_hf> dark-sun: :D pahnesh kon hal konim baba :))
 * dark-sun sorfe mikone.. errm errrm...
<dark-sun> farhad_hf: خوبی فرهاد جان؟
<farhad_hf> knightstalker: inam shayad be dardet khord : http://www.computing.net/answers/linux/installers-cant-find-hard-drive/30072.html
 * farhad_hf lanat bar shatel....
<dark-sun> farhad_hf: لعنت من هم بر شاتل ایضا
<dark-sun> farhad_hf: اوایل خوب بود، یک گیگ می‌خریدم سه تا می‌داد.. الان سه تا باید بخریم تا شاید یکی بده
<dark-sun> farhad_hf: مردم پیشرفت می‌کنن اینا عقب افتاده‌تر می‌شن
<farhad_hf> dark-sun: man na mahdood gereftam, vali hey DC mishe, ya HTTPS az kar miofte, ya SSH ro mibande, ya ajib gharib filter mikone.....
<farhad_hf> dark-sun: bavaret mishe opencourse haye MIT ro filter kardan?
<dark-sun> farhad_hf: به این می‌گن سیستم فیل هوشمند
<farhad_hf> akhe man moondam chie in introduction to algorithms e mit moshkel dare?
<dark-sun> farhad_hf: به هیچ کس رحم نمی‌کنن
<dark-sun> farhad_hf: می‌خوایش؟ من دارمش
<farhad_hf> dark-sun: are, in term tarahi alg gereftam, ostade tatile :P
<farhad_hf> daram az roo CLRS mikhoonam!
<farhad_hf> farda ham tamrin daram ham emtehan :)))
<dark-sun> گنوم۳ چه باحاله
<dark-sun> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TT65upodV3I/AAAAAAAACwo/Iq_S_dZKl3g/gnome-shell.png
<dark-sun> من که نصبش نمی‌کنم تا پایدار بشه!
<dark-sun> نصفه شبه.. من دیگه برم.... دانلود کنم!
<dark-sun> خب دیگه خسته نباشید.. من دیگه برم.. ایشالله هم
<dark-sun> همه خوشبخت بشین
<dark-sun> شب بخیر
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-08
<hale> salam
<Starter> سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز آیا می تونم از آپدیت های ابونتو کپی بگیرم اکر جواب مثبت است چگونه؟
<ilius> Starter: salam. pusheye /var/cache/apt/packages ro copy kon
<ilius> Starter: ya /var/cache/apt/....   (ye chizi)
<ilius> Starter: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Starter> ilius: مرسی بعد موقعه ای که دوبار ابونتو رو نصب کردم همون جا کپی کنم درست میشه چون درایور کارت گرافیکم بعد از آپدیت کردن درست شد.
<ilius> Starter: کپی که کردی بلافاصله درست نمیشه باید نصب کنی
<ilius> Starter: فقط دیگه دوباره دانلود نمیشه
<ilius> Starter: یا خیلی کمتر دانلود میشه
<ilius> Starter: کش هست دیگه  cache
<ilius> Starter: کش رو کپی می‌کنی. بعد به همون روشی که نصب کرده بودی دوباره نصب می‌کنی. با این تفاوت که چیزایی که توی کش هست رو دوباره دانلود نمی‌کنه
<Starter> من دسترسی به اینترنت تو خونه ندارم چون مودم رو نمیشناسه باید اینترنت وایفای پیدا کنم ilius:
<Starter> ilius: من دسترسی به اینترنت تو خونه ندارم چون مودم رو نمیشناسه باید اینترنت وایفای پیدا کنم ilius:
<ilius> Starter: چطوری دانلود می‌کنی؟
<Starter> ilius: برنامه ها رو از ابونتو سافت ور سنتر و درایور گرافیک رو زمانی که در اپیرینس پرفورمنس گزینه اکسترا نمی دونم چی رو انتخاب کردم خواست که درایور رو اپدیت کنم.
<ilius> Starter: System -> Administration -> Hardware Driver
<ilius> Starter: cache ro ke copy kardi, dobare az inja mituni nasb koni
<ilius> Starter: mituni filesh ro ham dasti nasb koni, esme file nvidia-.... hast, tu hamun /var/cache/apt/archives
<Starter> ilius:فکر نمیکنم دیگه نکته ای باقی مونده باشه ممنون از کمکتون
<ilius> Starter: خواهش
<Guest50198> سلام
<Guest50198> من می خوام از g++ استفاده کنم
<Guest50198> اما یکی از کتابخونه هاش به نام iostream را نداره
<Guest50198> چطور می تونم پیداش کنم؟
<lxsameer> Guest50198: fekr mikonam az chize digei bayad estefade koni
<lxsameer> Guest50198: man tahal tu linux ba un lib kar nakardam
<Guest50198> از چه کتابخانه ای باید به جاش استفاده کنم؟
 * WhiteCrow1 be baro bax salam mide
<Kaveh> سلام
<Kaveh> من jdk وjre
<Kaveh> رو دانلود کردم فرمتش
<Kaveh> .bin
<Kaveh> هست
<Kaveh> چطور باید نصب کنم؟
<ilius> Kaveh: چرا از توی سیناپتیک نصب نکردی؟<
<ilius> Kaveh: اینترنت داری توی اوبونتو؟
<Kaveh> نمی دونستم چطور نصب کنم رفتم سیناپتیک
<Kaveh> نصب کردم
<ilius> Kaveh: به هر حال
<Kaveh> ولی می خوام پکیج هشو همیشه داشته باشم
<ilius> Kaveh: توی ترمینال بزن
<Kaveh> نصب کردم
<ilius> Kaveh: sh FILE.bin
<Kaveh> اوهوم
<ilius> Kaveh: همون فایل رو در
<ilius> Kaveh: فایل رو درگ دروپ کنی توی ترمینال،  مسیرش رو پیست می‌کنه
<ilius> Kaveh: یا دستی تایپ کن، تب بزن و...
<Kaveh> من eclipce
<Kaveh> رو دانلود کردم
<Kaveh> تو اوبونتو قبلی ازش استفاده می کردم
<Kaveh> تو این اوبونتو جدیده روش کلیک می کنم
<Kaveh> میگه
<Kaveh> executable
<Kaveh> فایل هست
<Kaveh> و نمی تونه بازش کنه
<Kaveh> باید با چی بازش کنم؟
<ilius> Kaveh: right click on file -> Properties -> Permissions
<Kaveh> خوب
<ilius> Kaveh: tik e execute ro bezan
<ilius> Kaveh: baad bazesh kon
<Kaveh> lxsameer:mer30 bara dictinary Mdic ke gofti nasb kardam kheili toope
<kaveh> hjk
<kaveh> من میرم تو تب permission
<kaveh> تیک execute
<kaveh> رو میذارم بعد خود به خود تیکش میره
<kaveh> چرا اینطوریه ؟؟
<kaveh> کسی ان هست ؟
<Guest10315> mordeshor in shanso,adslem ghat shod in dial up har sitero miri gheir az server khodam
<Guest10315> -.-
<negin> hi
<negin> any body??
<dark-sun> یو گایز
<dark-sun> farhad_hf: سلام فرهاد زیبای من
<dark-sun> farhad_hf: خوبی؟
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: سلام کلاغ سفیده. خوبی خوشکلم؟
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, salam jeegar am 1 min
<dark-sun> بچه‌ها گوگل واسه شما فیلتر شده؟
<dark-sun> من شاتل هستم از اهواز!
<dark-sun> البته من خودم به شخصه از شاتل بدم میاد.. ولی مجبورم باهاش بسازم
<dark-sun> به! اینجا مهمان داریم؟
<dark-sun> چرا نمی‌گین پس
<dark-sun> Guest38090: سلام مهمان جان، به به خوش آمدین
<dark-sun> Guest38090: بفرمایین بالا چرا یک گوشه ساکت نشستین اونجا
<dark-sun> دارک می‌ره واسه مهمان چای می‌ریزه. توی سینی
<dark-sun> Guest38090: ببخشید دیگه، قهوه تمام کردیم فقط همین چای مونده
<dark-sun> قهوه‌ها رو فرهاد خورد همه رو
<dark-sun> Guest38090: ای بابا چقدر ساکت هستین شما.. خیلی کار خوبی کردین اومدین. خب چه خبرا؟ خوب هستین؟
<dark-sun> ای وای ببخشین من قند رو فراموش کردم
<dark-sun> حواس نمی‌گذارن واسه آدم
<dark-sun> lubotu3: بچه بشین! نمی‌بینی مگه مهمون داریم
<dark-sun> من برم قند بیارم.. راحت باشین تو رو خدا. کانال (منزل؟) خودتونه
 * dark-sun mire ghand biare...
<dark-sun> بله.... بفرمایین اینم قند.
<dark-sun> ببخشید تو رو خدا اینجا یکم بهم ریخته‌است
<dark-sun> locobot_5: پای داداشت رو ول کن بچه! پاشو برو مشقات رو بنویس
<dark-sun> ببخشید، بچه‌ان دیگه بازی می‌کنن
<dark-sun> Guest38090: شما خودتون بچه دارین؟
<dark-sun> شام رو که اینجا هستین
<dark-sun> ما سه شنبه شب‌ها از بیرون شام می‌گیریم.
<dark-sun> یک چیزی دور هم می‌خوریم..
<kaveh> من تو تب permision
<kaveh> تیک execute
<dark-sun> kaveh: سلام کاوه جان، خوش اومدی هموطن
<kaveh> رو میذارم اما خود به خود میره.چرا؟
<kaveh> چاکرم
<kaveh> شام خوردی؟
<kaveh> ما که نداریم
<kaveh> 1000 تومن شده
<dark-sun> kaveh: چی هزار تومن شده؟
<kaveh> شام
<dark-sun> kaveh: نوشابه خانواده رو می‌گی؟
<kaveh> ما دانشجوییم
<dark-sun> kaveh: خب چرا با ترمینال مجوز اجرا نمی‌دی؟
<dark-sun> kaveh: مجوز اجرا نمی‌گیره؟
<kaveh> چطوری؟
<kaveh> نه
<dark-sun> chmod +x filename
<kaveh> تیکشو میذارم بعد موس رو بر میدارم تیکش میره
<dark-sun> Bersam: سلام برسام جان.. می‌گم گوگل فیلتره پیش شما؟
<dark-sun> kaveh: قدرت خدا
<dark-sun> kaveh: اسکریپت نوشتی؟
<kaveh> خودم شاخ در آوردم
<dark-sun> kaveh: با همون دستور بزن توی ترمینال جواب می‌ده
<dark-sun> kaveh: ناتیلیوس روانی بازی درمیاره گاهی
<dark-sun> kaveh: گنوم هستی دیگه
<kaveh> نه ننوشتم
<Bersam> dark-sun: سلام ... من تا همین الان اینترنت نداشتم! تازه متوجه شدم که به اینترنت وصل شدم.
<kaveh> نه
<kaveh> قبلا گفته بودم
<kaveh> تو اوبونتو چت روم رو نمیاره
<Bersam> dark-sun: ولی گوگل سالمه
<kaveh> اینم از عجایبه
<dark-sun> kaveh: پس این اسکریپت‌ها رو کی نوشته؟ روشون نوشته «کاوه خوبه
<dark-sun> Bersam: عجب. پس فقط روی ما بستنیش
<Bersam> dark-sun: می‌گم من اصلا اینترنت نداشتم!
<Bersam> dark-sun: traceroute که می‌زنم تا ای‌پی‌ ای‌اس‌پی رو می‌اره ولی بعدش رو نمی‌اورد
<dark-sun> Bersam: عجب.. مشکل سراسریه
<kaveh> ما که نبودیم
<dark-sun> Bersam: کدوم شهر هستی برسام؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: esf
<dark-sun> kaveh: بگذار ببینم... دستخط خودته بابا
<dark-sun> :))
<dark-sun> Bersam: منم اهوازم.. مشکل جدیه برسام.. چیکار کنیم؟
<dark-sun> Bersam: پیشنهادی نداری؟
<dark-sun> kaveh: خب حالا اون دستور رو زدی؟ شاید جواب بده
<kaveh> ih
<kaveh> نرم افزار eclipse
<dark-sun> شاید* لول
<kaveh> تو ترمینال بگو چکار کنم؟
<dark-sun> erghezi: من که دانلودش کردم راحت اجرا شد. مجوز اجرا هم نخواست
<dark-sun> kaveh: ^
<kaveh> از منم نمی خواست
<kaveh> اوبونتو جدید نصب کردم اینطور شد
<dark-sun> erghezi: خواستم بگم.. فریم عینک‌هات قشنگه
<dark-sun> kaveh: عجیبه. پس خربازی داره درمیاره
<kaveh> آره
<dark-sun> kaveh: با ترمینال برو اونجایی که اکلیپس رو گذاشتی
<dark-sun> kaveh: توی هوم دایرکتوری بود فکر کنم
<dark-sun> /home/kave/eclipse
<dark-sun> :o
<dark-sun> حس ششم دارک سان ردبال خورده!
<kaveh> خوب
<kaveh> نه
<kaveh> :D
<dark-sun> kaveh: الان اونجا هستی دیگه خب بزن
<kaveh> kaveh
<kaveh> h dare
<kaveh> چی بزنم؟
<kaveh> :D
<dark-sun> chmod  +x eclipse
<dark-sun> kaveh: بابا ای ول دقت
<kaveh> کار نکرد
<dark-sun> kaveh: چی نشون داد؟
<dark-sun> پیام خطایی؟ چیزی
<kaveh> هیچی
<dark-sun> هیچی که یعنی کار داده
<dark-sun> ls -l eclipse
<dark-sun> بگیر ببین چی می‌گه
<kaveh> خودمم که تیکشو میذارم خودش میره
<dark-sun> kaveh: کاری به اون نداشته باش مهربون
<dark-sun> kaveh: خروجی اون دستور رو بهم بده
<dark-sun> kaveh: می‌خوایم به روش حرفه‌ای حلش کنیم
<kaveh> -rw---------1 kaveh kaveh 63001 2010-08-11 01:18 eclipse
<dark-sun> دارک سان عینک آفتابی می‌زنه...
<kaveh> خورجیشو نوشتم
<dark-sun> kaveh: پس اینجوری بهش بگو
<kaveh> چی بود اون دستور/
<dark-sun> sudo chmod +x eclipse
<kaveh> ؟
<dark-sun> kaveh: ^^
<dark-sun> بعدش از دوباره خروجی ال اس رو بگذار ببینیم چی شده
<kaveh> دوباره دقیقا همون خروجی رو داد
<dark-sun> kaveh: اکلیپس می‌خوای واسه چی حالا این موقع شب؟
<dark-sun> :)))
<dark-sun> kaveh: هیچ کدوم از دستورا پیام خطایی نداد
<kaveh> نه
<dark-sun> kaveh: باشه.. محتویات این فایل رو بگذار توی
<dark-sun> pastebin.com
<dark-sun> /etc/fstab
<dark-sun> RoozbehOnline: چاکرررریم. روزبه جااااان
<dark-sun> RoozbehOnline: بابا وی لاو یو به مولا
<dark-sun> ;)
<kaveh> می خوام ببینم چه بلایی سرش اومده
<dark-sun> kaveh: ببین عزیزم. با اون دستور سی اچ مود، مجوز اجرا رو به فایل/دایرکتوری می‌دیم
<RoozbehOnline> dark-sun: ma mokhlesim :)
<dark-sun> kaveh: با ال اس هم لیست گیری می‌کنیم که بفهمیم مجوز‌های فایل چیه
<kaveh> دستور زیریش چی؟
<dark-sun> ls -l
<kaveh> اکی
<dark-sun> RoozbehOnline: سروری
<dark-sun> kaveh: خب حالا حاضر؟
<dark-sun> حاضری؟*
<kaveh> آره
<dark-sun> kaveh: محتویات اون فایل رو هم بگذار توی پیست بین
<kaveh> چطوری تو اون سایته بذارم محتویاتشو؟
<dark-sun> /etc/fstab
<dark-sun> آهان ببخشید
<dark-sun> خب.. الان می‌تونی محتویات فایله رو ببینی؟
<kaveh> آره
<dark-sun> خب هر چی می‌بینی کپی کن
<dark-sun> توی اون سایته که می‌ره یک کادر بزرگ هست
<dark-sun> اونجا پیست می‌زنی
<dark-sun> پایینش یک دکمه‌ی
<dark-sun> submit
<dark-sun> هست می‌زنیش و لینکی که بهت می‌ده رو می‌گذاری اینجا
<dark-sun> / پسر! توضیح دادنش چقدر سخت بود!
<kaveh> می دونم
<kaveh> چشم
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, to suse nadari ?!
<dark-sun> kaveh: چشم.. گوش.. پاچه .. هر چی بود بگذار
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: نه فدورا دارم.. به کارت میاد؟
<WhiteCrow1> na
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: چی داره مگه سوزه؟
<dark-sun> اینم یک تم و چهار پکیج اضافه
<WhiteCrow1> hichi in suse 1 bug e khafan to firefox dare ke 1 ki az bax gir karde
<dark-sun> :o
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: عجب.. بگو اوبونتو کار کنه
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> ستاد راه حل سریع*
<dark-sun> kaveh: الا ای کاوه‌ی زیبا کجایی؟ مرا با توست چندی آشنایی
<dark-sun> شعر مردم رو هک می‌کنیم آخر عمری!
<kaveh> خوب میگم این تو اون کادر
<kaveh> paste فعال نی
<kaveh> نباید login کنی؟
<dark-sun> kaveh: نه عزیزم. لوگین نوخاد
<dark-sun> نوخواد (لهجه برره‌ای)
<kaveh> پس چرا فعال نی؟
<dark-sun> kaveh: دکمه‌ی سابمیت فعال نیست کاوه؟
<kaveh> oon /etc/.. chi bood gofti?
<kaveh> چرا
<dark-sun> بابا حافظه!
<kaveh> سابمیت فعاله
<dark-sun> /etc/fstab
<kaveh> :D
<dark-sun> kaveh: داری با پلی‌ستیشن بازی می‌کنی؟
<dark-sun> kaveh: پاشو.. نوبت منه
<kaveh> چرا؟
<dark-sun> :))
<dark-sun> kaveh: حواست نیست اصلا! یک جون پشت اون جعبه بود نخوردیش
<dark-sun> kaveh: پاشو سیو‌های منم خراب می‌کنه الان
<dark-sun> مامان! کاوه سیوهام رو پاک می‌کنه الان
<kaveh> هان؟؟؟
<kaveh> :O
<kaveh> چطوری تو چت موقع جواب دادن اسم منو میذاری؟
<kaveh> kaveh:
<kaveh> هان؟
<dark-sun> kaveh: تب می‌زنم
<dark-sun> kaveh: یک حرف می‌زنم بعدش تب
<kaveh> dark-sun: آفرین
<dark-sun> kaveh: سیو‌های جی تی آ رو از محمد می‌گیری فردا؟
<kaveh> جی تی آ تموم شد
<kaveh> می خوای سیوهاشو؟
<dark-sun> kaveh: سیو‌هاش پاک شد
<dark-sun> kaveh: کدوم جی تی آ؟
<kaveh> dark-sun: میخرم برات
<kaveh> dark-sun: همون دیگه
<dark-sun> مامان! کاوه اذیتم می‌کنه
<dark-sun> kaveh: الان به مامانم می‌گم
<dark-sun> kaveh: دعوات کنه
<dark-sun> kaveh: یالله پاشو نوبت منه..می‌خوام نید فور اسپید بازی کنم اصلا
<kaveh> حالا چرا گیر دادی به سیو؟
<dark-sun> kaveh: خب حواست نیست دیگه! پاکشون می‌کنه همش
<dark-sun> kaveh: حالا فایله رو گذاشتی تو اون سایت؟
<dark-sun> /etc/fstab
<kaveh> کی پاک می کنه؟چی پاک می کنه؟
<kaveh> این /etc/fstab چیه؟
<dark-sun> kaveh: محمد دیروز داشت شیشه ماشینشون رو پاک می‌کرد
<kaveh> تو اون سایت paste فعال نی
<dark-sun> kaveh: اون فایلی هستش که می‌گه
<dark-sun> kaveh: پارتیشن‌ها کجا و با چه مجوزی مورد دسترسی قرار بگیرن
<dark-sun> kaveh: از کدوم ادیتور استفاده کردی برای دیدن فایل؟
<dark-sun> kaveh: اگه اونجا پیست نمی‌شه.. پس هیچ جای دیگه‌ هم نباید پیست بشه
<dark-sun> شاید اصلا کپی نشده کاوه
<kaveh> کپی شده
<kaveh> یعنی چه از کدوم ادیتور؟
<dark-sun> pastebin.ca
<dark-sun> kaveh: هر برنامه‌ای که اجازه بده یک فایل متنی رو ببینی و ویرایشش کنه می‌شه ادیتور
<dark-sun> editor
<kaveh> dark-sun: حالا فهمیدم چی میگی
<kaveh> شرمنده
<dark-sun> kaveh: می‌گم حواست نیست.. اشکالی نداره
<kaveh> الان میفرستم برات
<kaveh> http://pastebin.com/bThdbj4a
<kaveh> درسته؟
<dark-sun> kaveh: کارت درسته
<dark-sun> خوب راستش کاوه من ایرادی تو این نمی‌بینم
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: گاز
<dark-sun> :)))
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: کلاج
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: بروووو .. زامبی شدی رفت
<kaveh> Sushiyant: آب برق
<dark-sun> :P
<dark-sun> kaveh: کاوه من ایرادی تو اون نمی‌بینم
<kaveh> eclipse
<kaveh> نصبی نیست
<dark-sun> kaveh: ببین یک فایل بساز ببین می‌تونی بهش مجوز اجرایی بدی کلا یا نه
<kaveh> فقط باید فایل فشرده رو اکسترکت کنی
<dark-sun> kaveh: چرا.. فکر کنم توی مخازن باشه
<kaveh> تو مخازن هست
<dark-sun> kaveh: synaptic
<kaveh> آره
<kaveh> من از سایتش دانلود کرده بودم
<dark-sun> kaveh: منم همینطور
<kaveh> تو اوبونتو قبلی اکسترکت کرد
<kaveh> م
<kaveh> بعد اون رو اجرا می گردم
<dark-sun> kaveh: من فکر کردم هوم دایرکتوری مستقل داری
<kaveh> حالا تو جدیده اینطو شده
<dark-sun> kaveh: /home
<dark-sun> رو جدا نگذاشتی تو نصب؟
<kaveh> من فک کردم هوم دایرکتوری قبلی رو خوش میشناسه میگسره
<kaveh> میگیره
<dark-sun> kaveh: نه نمی‌شناسه
<kaveh> اما دیدم نه
<kaveh> اونو یه پارتشن جدا کرد
<dark-sun> kaveh: خروجی این دستور رو بهم بده
<dark-sun> mount
<dark-sun> بگذار پیست بین
<dark-sun> ;)
<kaveh> dark-sun: http://pastebin.com/3CbJPWyr
<kaveh> خدمت شما
<dark-sun> kaveh: من هنوز خدمت نرفتم
<dark-sun> :o
<dark-sun> :P
<kaveh> ایشالا میری
<kaveh> :P
<dark-sun> kaveh: کاوه
<kaveh> من می تونم دوباره اون پارتیشن رو به هوم دایرکتوریم تبیدل کنم؟
<kaveh> جان؟
<dark-sun> kaveh: ببین با ترمینال برو توی همون مسیری که اکلیپس اونجاست بعدش خروجی این دستور رو بهم بده
<dark-sun> pwd
<dark-sun> خروجیش یک خطه
<dark-sun> با ماوس انتخابش کن از ترمینال، کنترل+شیفت+سی بزن که کپی بشه
<Kaveh_> ببخشید این کابلش درومد نت قطع شد
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: چقدر بزرگ شدی یکدفعه
<dark-sun> kaveh: البته شما هم بزرگ هستین
<Kaveh_> تا اونجایی گفتی که برم تو ترمینال خروجی رو بهت بگم
<dark-sun> pwd
<Kaveh_> :D
<dark-sun> با ماوس انتخابش کن از ترمینال، کنترل+شیفت+سی بزن که کپی بشه
<Kaveh_> o,f
<Kaveh_> خوب
<dark-sun> هیچی اینجا پیست بزن ببینیم چیه
<Kaveh_> 435345
<Kaveh_> نمیومد
<Kaveh_> چرا؟
<Kaveh_> media
<Kaveh_> programs
<Kaveh_> linux
<Kaveh_> eclipse
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: خب می‌تونی با راست کلیک ماوس  هم کپیش کنی
<Kaveh_> hsga ldbhvl kldtvsji
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: خب.. اون مسیر مربوط به یک هارد می‌شه یا یک سی دی درایو؟
<Kaveh_> hsga ldbhvl kldtvsji j, ]j
<dark-sun> بله؟
<Kaveh_> اه
<Kaveh_> یک هارد
<Kaveh_> اسلش میذارم نمیفرسته تو چت روم
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: یک کاراکتر فاصله بزن بعدش بنویس
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: هووم. خب اینجوری که شواهد پیداست شما توی اون هارد دیسک اجزایی اجرا کردن ندارین
<dark-sun> اجازه‌ی*
<Kaveh_> o,f
<Kaveh_> خوب
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: باید به طور مناسب اون پارتیشن رو ماونت کنین
<Kaveh_> به طور مناسب چطوریه؟
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: خب معمولا به محتویات اون پارتیشن‌ها احتیاج داری دیگه
<Kaveh_> آره
<Kaveh_> من قبلا هم ازونجا اجرا میکردما
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: یا اینکه کول دیسکی چیزیه؟ یا هارد دوستته
<Kaveh_> احتیاج دارم
<Kaveh_> زندگیم اونجاست
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: خب پس کافیه اون پارتیشن‌ها رو به یک دایرکتوری ترجیحا توی هوم ماونت کنی
<Kaveh_> هان؟
<Kaveh_> یعنی چه؟
<Kaveh_> چطور؟
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: خب من واست توضیح می‌دم
<Kaveh_> بفرما
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: ماونت کردن یعنی اینکه مشخص کنی از چه مسیری به محتویات یک هارد/سی دی رام دسترسی پیدا کنی
<Kaveh_> خوب
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: خب.. حالا چطور می‌شه کاری کرد که ماونت شدن یک پارتیشن به طور خودکار انجام بشه؟
<dark-sun> جوابش ساده‌ است
<dark-sun> فایل
<dark-sun> /etc/fstab
<dark-sun> این فایل مشخص می‌کنه که چی کجا مورد دسترسی قرار بگیره.
<Kaveh_> دمت گرم
<Kaveh_> خوب
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: حالا سوال اینجاس که چجوری می‌شه یک پارتیشن رو با کمک این فایل ماونت کرد
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: جوابش ساده است
<dark-sun> باید برای هر پارتیشن یک خط بنویسین که حاوی این اطلاعات باشه
<dark-sun> پارتیشن/ جایی که قراره پارتشین از اونجا مورد دسترسی قرار بگیره (اصطلاحا ماونت پوینت)
<dark-sun> mount point
<dark-sun> و البته آپشن‌ها!
<dark-sun> و نوع پارتیشن
<dark-sun> حالا برای نمونه یک خط از این فایل رو با هم بررسی می‌کنیم
<dark-sun> /dev/sda5 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: کاوه حواست رو جمع کن
<Kaveh_> dark-sun: جمعه
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: اون چیه دستت؟ بگذارش کنار گوش کن
<Kaveh_> گوشم به توئه
<dark-sun> خب. قسمت اول، مسیر پارتیشنه
<dark-sun> /dev/sda5
<Kaveh_> این چه مسیریه؟
<dark-sun> این مشخص می‌کنه کدوم پارتیشن مد نظر ماست
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: خب صبر کن بهت یک لینک بدم تا متوجه بشی این مسیر زشت داره چی می‌گگه
<dark-sun> می‌گه*
<dark-sun> http://khuzestanlug.ir/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=221
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: اونجا یک فایل پی دی اف هست
<Kaveh_> یعنی من می تونم کاری کنم که با بالا اومدن سیستم عامل همه پارتشن ها خودشون مونت شن دیگه؟
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: بعله!
<Kaveh_> و کجا مونت شن
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: کاملا درسته
<Kaveh_> خوب حالا بگو چکار کنم
<Kaveh_> بقیش چی میگه
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: اون فایل پی دی اف رو باز کن و بیا انتهای صفحه‌ی اول
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: قسمتی که نوشته
<dark-sun> ابزارها
<Kaveh_> هستم
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: دانلودش کردی؟ باز شد؟
<Kaveh_> اره
<Kaveh_> دارم می بینم
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: خب.. بیا صفحه‌ی ۳
<dark-sun> Û²
<dark-sun> منظورم بود
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: قسمت : اسامی ابزارها
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: اون قسمت رو بخون
<Kaveh_> هستم
<dark-sun> هر وقت خوندی تمام شد بگو
<dark-sun> تا اول انتساب نام به دیسک‌های اسکازی
<Kaveh_> خوندم
<Kaveh_> یعنی دسک اسکازی واولیش
<Kaveh_> a
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: درسته
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: و ۵ چی می‌گه؟
<dark-sun> sda5
<Kaveh_> پارتشن منطقی؟
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: کاملا درسته. اولین پارتیشن منطقی
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: خب یک نکته اینجا هست که اونجا ننوشتم
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: اونم اینه که
<dark-sun> sda
<dark-sun> الزاما به این معنی نیست که هارد دیسک شما اسکازیه
<dark-sun> و
<dark-sun> hda
<dark-sun> هم معنیش این نیست که دیسک شما الزاما آی دی ای بوده
<Kaveh_> اکی
<dark-sun> در واقع این‌ها مشخص می‌کنند که کدوم درایور هارد برای استفاده از هارد شما در حال استفاده است
<dark-sun> پس بیشتر مشخص‌کننده‌ی درایور هارد هستن تا خود هارد!
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: برگردیم به کار خودمون
<Kaveh_> اکی
<dark-sun> /dev/sda5 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<Kaveh_> برمیگردیم
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: خب الگویی که توی اف استب استفاده می‌شه اینه
<dark-sun> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<dark-sun> فایل سیستم مربوط به همون مسیر پارتیشن می‌شه
<Kaveh_> خوب
<dark-sun> البته نصاب این فایل رو می‌نویسه و اغلب برای پارتیشن‌هایی که در مسیر / ماونت می‌شن
<dark-sun> همون مسیر روت در لینوکس
<Kaveh_> خوب
<dark-sun> از یک کد استفاده می‌کنه که خب مهم نیست
<dark-sun> UUID=1a8172af-05a8-4fb9-a17e-6753026d9b6f /               ext3    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<dark-sun> مثلا اینجا.
<dark-sun>  / مشخص می‌کنه که این پارتیشن باید در مسیر / ماونت بشه
<dark-sun> و اکست۳ هم مشخص می‌کنه
<dark-sun> که فرمت اون پارتیشن چی هست
<dark-sun> در قسمت بعدش آپشن‌ها هستن
<Kaveh_> اهان
<dark-sun> errors=remount-ro
<dark-sun> می‌گه اگه اشکالی بود توی پارتیشن، مجددا تلاش کنه که پارتیشن رو ماونت بکنه با این تفاوت که پارتیشن قابل نوشتن نباشه
<dark-sun> یعنی هیچ فایلی رو نتونی توش بنویسی
<dark-sun> اینم مهم نیست
<dark-sun> دو تا عدد بعد از این میان
<dark-sun> یک صفر و یک عدد ۱
<dark-sun> توضیحشون یکم طولانی خودت کنجکاو شدی برو بخون در موردشون
<Kaveh_> می خونم
<Kaveh_> خوب
<dark-sun> ولی کاری که ما الان باید انجام بدیم اینه که دو تا خط به این فایل اضافه کنیم
<dark-sun> برای دو تا پارتیشنی که داریم
<dark-sun> پارتیشن
<dark-sun> Programs
<Kaveh_> اف استب دیگه؟
<dark-sun> و
<dark-sun> V M I
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: بله. باید به اون فایل اضافه کنیم
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: خب برای اینکار باید با یک ادیتور از طرف کاربر ریشه فایل اف استب رو باز کنیم
<dark-sun> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<dark-sun> با نانو فایل رو باز می‌کنه
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: کاوه! فکر کردی که این پارتیشن رو کجا ماونت کنی؟
<Kaveh_> نه
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: خب الان وقتشه. یکم فکر کن
<Kaveh_> هوم گفتی دیگه
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: می‌شه یک دایرکتوری بسازیم توی هوم به اسم
<dark-sun> progs
<dark-sun> یا هر اسم دیگه‌ای که خودت دوست داری
<dark-sun> و بعدش پارتیشن
<dark-sun> programs
<dark-sun> رو اونجا ماونت کنیم
<Kaveh_> خوب
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: خب؟ به من می‌گی تصمیمت چیه؟
<Kaveh_> همون که تو گفتی دیگه
<Kaveh_> تو اون دایرکتوری مونت کنم باید برم ازونجا باز کنم؟
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: خب پس مسیر کامل جایی که می‌خوای پارتیشن‌ها اونجا ماونت بشن رو بنویس
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: نه نیازی نیست بری اونجا
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: ولی لازمه که اون مسیر وجود داشته باشه
<dark-sun> مسیر اشتباهی بهش ندیم یوقت!
<dark-sun> :)
<Kaveh_> پس چه فرقی داره کجا مونت کنم؟
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: هیچ فرقی نداره
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: فقط لازمه بدونی چی کجاس والبته آسونتره که مسیر سر راستی داشته باشه واسه راحتی خودت
<Kaveh_> home
<Kaveh_> kaveh
<Kaveh_> progs
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: /home/kaveh/progs
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: دایرکتوری پروگز رو ساختی دیگه
<Kaveh_> yes
<Kaveh_>  /
<Kaveh_>    /home/kaveh/progs
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: خب یکی هم واسه
<dark-sun> V M I
<dark-sun> بساز
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: ترجیحا فاصله توی اسمش نباشه
<Kaveh_>  /home/kave/vmi
<dark-sun> گوود
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: کاوه می‌دونی فرمت پارتیشن‌هات چیه
<Kaveh_>  ex3
<Kaveh_> na
<Kaveh_> ntfs
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: خب فرمت ان تی اف اس یک فرمت ویندوزیه
<Kaveh_> Are
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: این می‌تونه یکم مسئله ساز بشه ولی از پسش برمیای
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: خب حالا نانو رو باز کن با همون دستوری که بهت گفتم
<Kaveh_> باز کردم
<dark-sun> اگه باز کردی بیارش تا نوشتن رو شروع کنیم
<dark-sun> خب.. خودت پیشنهادی نداری واسه نوشتن؟
<dark-sun> یک پیش‌نویسی چیزی که باهاش شروع کنیم
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> Kaveh_: هستی؟
<Kaveh8> من واقعا شرمندم
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: دشمنت سالار
<Kaveh8> بازم این قطع شد
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: تا کجا گرفتی؟
<Kaveh8> تا اونجایی که می خواستیم نوشتن رو شروع کنیم رفتیم
<dark-sun> خب.. خودت پیشنهادی نداری واسه نوشتن؟
<dark-sun> یک پیش‌نویسی چیزی که باهاش شروع کنیم
<dark-sun> ;)
<Kaveh8> همون کد رو فک کنم باید مسیرش رو
<Kaveh8> از  /
<Kaveh8> به مسیر مورد نظر عوض کرد
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: بنویسش خب عزیزم
<Kaveh8> و احتمالا یسری تغییرات دیگه
<dark-sun> اینجا بنویسش
<Kaveh8> اون کدهاش رو چکار کنم؟
<Kaveh8> uuid
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: چیزهایی که قبلا اونجا هست رو تغییر نده
<Kaveh8> تغییر نمی دم
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: چیزی که می‌خوای به فایل اضافه کنی رو اینجا بنویس تا با هم انجامش بدیم
<dark-sun> گوگل درست شد
<Kaveh8>    /dev/sda2 on /media/V M I    ntfs  ..... uuid= .... makane point
<Kaveh8> :)))
<dark-sun> هووم.. بد نیست
<dark-sun> قسمت اولش درست
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: فقط کاوه جان چیزی که شما گذاشتین اونجا خروجی دستور
<dark-sun> mount
<dark-sun> هستش که با چیزی که بایست توی اف استب نوشته بشه یکمی فرق می‌کنه
<dark-sun>  /dev/sda2    /home/kaveh/vmi ....
<Kaveh8> خوب
<dark-sun> بعدش باید نوع پارتیشن رو بنویسیم
<Kaveh8> ان تی اف اس دیگه
<dark-sun> که این قسمتش رو می‌شه از خروجی ماونت تقلب کرد
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: بله ولی ظاهرا اسمش توی نسخه‌های جدید فرق می‌کنه یکم
<Kaveh8> نوع پارتیشن؟منظور؟
<dark-sun> فرمتش.
<Kaveh8> همون ان تی اف اس
<Kaveh8> به جا چندتا نقطه که گذاشتی؟
<Kaveh8> از کجای مونت تقلب کنیم؟
<dark-sun>  /dev/sda2 on /media/V M I type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<dark-sun> بعد از کلمه‌ی کلیدی
<dark-sun> type
<dark-sun> fuseblk
<dark-sun> جهت اطلاع بیشتر در مورد ان تی اف اس
<dark-sun> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=463431
<dark-sun> توی اف استب البته
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: /dev/sda2   /home/kaveh/vmi  fuseblk ....
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: خب؟ آپشن‌ها رو مشخص کنیم؟
<Kaveh8> بریم
<Kaveh8> همین ها رو وارد کنم با فرمت پارتشن ها؟
<dark-sun> defaults,rw,users,exec
<dark-sun> من این رو پیشنهاد می‌کنم
<Kaveh8> خوب این آپشن ها چکار می کنه؟
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: /dev/sda2   /home/kaveh/vmi  fuseblk  defaults,rw,users,exec  0   0
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: خب راستش اولی رو نمی‌دونم
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: دومی اجازه‌ی خوندن/نوشتن می‌ده
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: سومی اجازه می‌ده کاربرای عادی هم اجازه‌ی فعالیت داشته باشن روی پارتیشن
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: آخر هم اجازه‌ی اجرای برنامه‌ها از روی پارتیشن رو می‌ده
<dark-sun> دو تا عدد بعدیش هم صفر بگذار باشه تا خودت بخونی ببینی چی هستن
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: خب؟ سوال؟
<Kaveh8> من می تون تو نانو paste
<Kaveh8> کنم؟
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: بله می‌تونی.. ولی من توصیه می‌کنم خودت بنویسیشون
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: بین آیتم‌ها یک کاراکتر فاصله یا تب بزن
<dark-sun> البته بیشتر هم شد ایرادی نداره ولی خب شاید ظاهرش قشنگ نشه
<Kaveh8> پس من الان باید
<Kaveh8> بذار ببینم دقیقا چی باید وارد کنم
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: /dev/sda2   /home/kaveh/vmi  fuseblk  defaults,rw,users,exec  0   0
<Kaveh8> اینو وارد کنم؟
<Kaveh8> دقیقا همین؟
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: متنش همین باید باشه دیگه
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: من چند کاراکتر فاصله زدم که قشنگ بتونی بخونی اینجا
<Kaveh8> اینو هم برای
<Kaveh8> programs
<Kaveh8> هم برای
<Kaveh8> V M I
<Kaveh8>  وارد کنم
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: کاوه؟
<Kaveh8> جان؟
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: این واسه وی ام آی بود
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: واسه پروگرامز خودت تغییرش بده
<Kaveh8> آره دیگه
<Kaveh8> فقط باید
<dark-sun> آره دیگه
<Kaveh8> sda5
<Kaveh8> کنم
<dark-sun> نه!
<dark-sun> خروجی ماونتت رو ببین
<dark-sun> sda4
<Kaveh8> 4
<Kaveh8> ببخشید
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: نمی‌شه.. متاسفم. شما به مرحله‌ی جوایز نمی‌رسین
<dark-sun> از اتاق فرمان دارن اشاره می‌کنن
<dark-sun> بله. وقت برنامه به پایان رسیده
<Kaveh8> مرسی
<Kaveh8> فقط بگو
<Kaveh8> (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<Kaveh8> از رو اون متن چیو فهمیدی؟
<Kaveh8> (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions) این
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: هووم.... پیچیدگی‌های زیادی هست! دستخط عجیبی داره
<dark-sun> احتمالا یک هنرمند بوده نویسنده‌اش
<dark-sun> با گذشته‌ای تاریک
<Kaveh8> :(
<dark-sun> احتمالا چراغ اتاقشون سوخته بوده
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: خب راستش منم چیز زیادی در مورد اینا نمی‌دونم
<dark-sun> بلوک سایز: اندازه‌ی بلوک‌های پارتیشن رو مشخص می‌کنه
<dark-sun> nosuid
<dark-sun> که اصلا یک مبحثیه که شاید دو ساعت زمان ببره توضیح بدم
<Kaveh8> من ذخیره بازیابی پاس کنم حله
<Kaveh8> :D
<dark-sun> نه اینی که الان گفتم ربطی به اون نداره
<dark-sun> یک مکانیزم امنیتیه
<dark-sun> توی لینوکس
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: ولی واسه بلوک سایز ضرری نداره
<dark-sun> :))
<dark-sun> Kaveh8: من برم شام داره من رو صدا می‌کنه
<Kaveh8> شمندم
<Kaveh8> مرسی
<Kaveh8> شرمندم
<Kaveh8> لطف کردی شدید
<dark-sun> دشمنت!‌ شرمنده واسه چی
<Kaveh8> شب خوش
<dark-sun> قربانت فعلا
<Kaveh8> وقتتو چندساعتی گرفتم
<Kaveh8> فعلا
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-09
<hale> salam
<freebot> کسی هاستینگ کار کرده؟
<freebot> من یک دامنه او آر جی ثبت کردم
<freebot> الان موعد تمدیدشه
<freebot> به ثبت کننده‌اش می‌گم انتقالش بده به یکی دیگه
<freebot> می‌گه ۹۵۰۰ تومان بده!
<freebot> این هزینه بابت چیه؟
<everplays> freebot, in hazine babat-e dozd boodan-e kasie ke domain ro reg karde
<freebot> تو روز روشن دزدی می‌کنن
<freebot> حالا نمی شه کاری کرد؟
<freebot> هزینه‌ی تمدید دامنه ۹۵۰۰ هستش
<Omid> midunid chetor mishe LED web cam ro khamush kard?
<Omid> webcam roshan bashe ama LED film begire
<freebot> من نمی‌دونم
<Omid> webcam roshan bashe ama LED khamush
<sameerynho> Omid: bastegi be driver e webcamet dare shayad flagi behet bede ke LED ro khamush kone
<Omid> miduni chtor bayad check konam?
<sameerynho> Omid: google search kon bebin hamchin flagi hast
<Omid> kasi mitune ino be man bede?
<Omid> http://sourceforge.net/settings/mirror_choices?projectname=wxcam&filename=wxcam/1.0.7/wxcam_1.0.7_i386.deb
<ilius> Omid: w8
<ilius> Omid: http://nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/project/wxcam/wxcam/1.0.7/wxcam_1.0.7_i386.deb
<Omid> ilius, tnx
<ilius> Omid: خواهش
<kaveh> kaveh: kaveh boro
<kaveh> miram
<xxxxxxxxattack> hi
<dark-sun> ChanServ: بالاخره به هم رسیدیم
<dark-sun> از قدیم گفتن، کوه به کوه نمی‌رسه ولی دارک سان به چن سرو می‌رسه
<AliTarihi> سلام کی اینجا کی دی ای ۴.۶ داره؟
<AliTarihi> WhiteCrow1: پ ی ن گ. سلام. کی دی ای ۴.۶ داری؟
<WhiteCrow1> سلام علی جان
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi, نه عزیز من و KDE :D
<AliTarihi> سلام بر  کلاغ سفید :D
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi, چطور عزیزم ؟
<AliTarihi> مرسی ممنونم
 * AliTarihi داره یه باگ مزخرف در کی دی ای رو چک می کنه!
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi, اخه حسن اون ور هست می تونم برات بپرسم
<AliTarihi> حسن کوشش؟
<WhiteCrow1> تو جی تاک
<WhiteCrow1> :ي
<AliTarihi> اها
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi, باگه چی هست ؟
<AliTarihi> اره ببین ۴.۶ داره یا نه
<WhiteCrow1> اوکی کمی صبر کن عزیز
<AliTarihi> اگه داره بگو فونت نازلی داره یا نه. اگه نداره بگو نصب کنه و کنسولی چیزی رو باز کنه ببینه که فونتش عوض میشه یا نه :D
<AliTarihi> WhiteCrow1: اگه سخته بگو بیاد اینجا خودم بهش بگم :[
<AliTarihi> :P *
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi, نه این پشت جی تاک نیست دارم تل میزنم بیاد الان داشتم با تلفن باش تالک می کردم
<AliTarihi> اها
<AliTarihi> اوکی. مرسی
<AliTarihi> پس نمی خواد
<AliTarihi> :)
<WhiteCrow1> نه
<WhiteCrow1> علی جان میگه نمی دونم
<AliTarihi> باشه
<AliTarihi> WhiteCrow1: مرسی :) لطف کردی . از طرف من سلام برسون
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi, چه دیستروی الان داری عزیز ؟
<AliTarihi> ممنونم :)
<AliTarihi> WhiteCrow1: سابایون
<WhiteCrow1> سلام داره خدمتتون
<AliTarihi> سلامت باشن
<WhiteCrow1> میگه جای فونت ها تو بقیه دیسترو ها با ارچ فرق داره
<AliTarihi> اوهوم
<AliTarihi> \
<arf> salam
<arf> kasi
<arf> hast betone mano komak kone
<arf> kasi nist
<arf> ?
<samira-t> lxsameer: salam , http://www.gnu.org/software/libmicrohttpd/ ye noe dige az in barnameha baladi
<lxsameer> samira-t: w8
<lxsameer> samira-t: httpcore e nginx
<samira-t> lxsameer: nginx ke khodesh webServer
<lxsameer> samira-t: midunam, ma httpcore esh ro negah kon be dardet mikhore
<lxsameer> samira-t: age be zabane digei ham mikhay simplehttpserver e python hast
<samira-t> lxsameer: na ba hamin c mikham , mer
<samira-t> C
<samira-t> lotf kardi
<lxsameer> samira-t: khahesh
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-10
<Kaveh> سلام
<Kaveh> من وقتی تو کدبلاک می خوام برنامم رو کامپایل کنم
<Kaveh> میگه
<Kaveh> sh:/media/Extra/C++ progs/acm1:Permission denied
<Kaveh> چکار کنم؟
<Kaveh> باز هم کسی نیست؟
<lxsameer> Kaveh: khob malume error i ke dade ro bekhuni dige niaz be soal kardan peyda nemikoni
<Kaveh> خوب میدونم
<Kaveh> چکار کنم برطرف شه؟
<lxsameer> Kaveh: ya un file o copy kon tu home e khodet ya be user e felit dast rasi e rwx be un file o bede
<lxsameer> Kaveh: ye ketabe linux begiro bekhun ino be onvane ye baradare kuchiktar migam
<Kaveh> mer30
<aseman> salam.
<aseman> چطور بفهميم يك شركت خصوصي معتبر است؟
<aseman> salam
<aseman> تعييناعتبار شرگت هاي خصوصي چگونه است
<aseman> آيا سايتي براي شناسايي شركت خصوصي هست؟
<aseman> everyplays تعييناعتبار شرگت هاي خصوصي چگونه است
<aseman> محض رضاي خدا يكي به من جواب بده
<aseman> تعين اعتبار شرگت هاي خصوصي چگونه است؟
<aseman> samira-t: salam
<aseman> samira-t: چطوري بفهميم يك شركت خصوصي معتبره يا نه
<sadrolla> RoozbehOnline: ping
<aseman> samira-t: ايا سايتي براي اين منظور هست
<RoozbehOnline> sadrolla: oing
<RoozbehOnline> pong
<aseman> everplays: aya sitee baray taayeen ghanooni boodan yek sherkat vogood darad?
<samira-t> aseman:نمیدونم سایت هست یا نه
<samira-t> aseman:  ولی از شماره ثبت شرکت و سندش میشه فهمید مجوز قانونی داره یا نه
<samira-t> aseman: ye nega be in site ham bendaz shayad be dardet khord http://www.rto.ir/news/7-5-5.htm
<aseman> samira-t: nega konin man alan shomare sabtesh ro peyda kardam
<aseman> samira-t: amma chetori befahmam mogavvez sherkat baray kist
<aseman> samira-t: dar zemn address in sherkati ke be in nam too internet peyda shod ba aaddress sherkati ke man raftam fargh mikoneh
<aseman> samira-t: aya ye saitee hast ke masalan esme sherkat ro vared konim baad moshakhkhasaste sherkat ro behemoon bege?
<aseman> samira-t: be zahmat javabettono be email befrestid
<the-light> aseman: dorost aumadin inja?
<aseman> the-light: manzooretoon chiyeh
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: salam arastu
<WhiteCrow1> the-light, salam
<dark-sun> .loud
<dark-sun> .w loud
<the-light> dark-sun: chie nakone toham Bot neveshti?!
<dark-sun> هوو.. فکر کردم کانال انگلیسیه!
<dark-sun> the-light: نه جیگر.. کوچه غلط اومدم
<dark-sun> ;)
<the-light> dark-sun: havaset bashe lashkarabad khatarie yekami ;)
<dark-sun> the-light: :)))
<Sushiyant> تا حالا کسی به این مشکل بر خورده [Firmware Bug]: Duplicate ACPI video bus devices for the same VGA controller, please try module parameter "video.allow_duplicates=1"if the current driver doesn't work.
<dark-sun> سوشینانت! سرکرنل سوزونده لینوکست
<dark-sun> بازار پر شده جنس چینی!
<dark-sun> هر چی هم می‌خری، به ماه نکشیده به ملکوت کنفوسیوس می‌پیونده
<dark-sun> سعید نیستش نه؟
<Reza> salam
<Reza> kasi hast ke be man komak kone ?
<Reza> کسی هست که به من کمک کنه ؟
<aliva> !asl
<lubotu3> Most of us don't speak American Sign Language, please try English instead. ✌
<aliva> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hamed> WhiteCrow1, salam
<hamed> WhiteCrow1, bodo karet daram
<man> salam
<Guest20302> سلام دوستان
<guest> من یه مشکل با میکروفون دارم کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟
<na3r_> salam
<na3r_> agha man ye moshkeli hast ke kheyli vaghte bahash dargiram
<na3r_> mikham be vpn vasl sham vali nemitonam
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> be nazare u che music playeri az hame behtare?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-11
<ramzi_> salam
<ramzi_> agha man mikham ubuntu benasbam
<ramzi_> kodam noskhe az hame behtar va jadeed tare
<dark-sun> سلام مردم
<knightstalker> dark-sun ;D
<dark-sun> knightstalker: سلام. صبح بخیر
<knightstalker> Salam,sobh toham bekheir
<amin_> bache ha man nemitoonam be modemam vasl sham komak mekonid?
<amin_> hicki nist
<dark-sun> amin_: مودمت چیه؟
<amin_> aghayoon
<amin_> khanoma
<amin_> ye bande khodai inja komak lazem dareh
<dark-sun> amin_: amin khan! modemet chie?
<dark-sun> internal/external/adsl !
<lxsameer> amin_: serf e in ke shoma komak mikhay ke kasi nemitune komaket kone, soaleto beporsi kheyli behtare
<dark-sun> lxsameer: valla bekhoda! didi? hey S.O.S. mide! engar titanike !!
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D
<lxsameer> dark-sun: nemidunam chera faghat in channel injurie , harki miad faghat mike komak
<amin_> http://pastebin.com/QTNAj4CJ
<amin_> aghayoon kholase vazeyateh kamel
<dark-sun> lxsameer: bekhate ab o havashe! :))
<lxsameer> dark-sun: ehtemalan tu un article i ke ru site e inja hasto IRC ro moarefi karde nagofte ke soaletuno ye rast beporsin
<amin_> na ghorban dashtam toi pastebin mizashtam
<amin_> taitanic nist ama asae dast ke hast
<lxsameer> amin_: connection ro ru pc e khodet sakhti ?
<amin_> yes
<amin_> to network manager
<amin_> chizi az past bin dastgireton shod?
<amin_> ya dobare az aval begham
<dark-sun> amin_: kolan say kon farsi benvisi.
<dark-sun> اینجوری!
<dark-sun> privous > previous
<amin_> man hanooz font farsi  nasb nakardam sab nakardam
<amin_> اقایون من می خوام تنظیمات مدمم رو تغییر بدم این مشکل اینکه توی 192.168.11.1 نمیره
<lxsameer> amin_: kheyli rahat tar va behtare ke ye connection e pppoe ro router e adsl et besazi na ru PC
<dark-sun> lxsameer: +1
<amin_> بله اینطوری ظرف دو روز کل اینترنتم میره
<lxsameer> amin_: chon be eth0 et IP assign nakardi
<dark-sun> amin_: 192.168.1.1 ?
<lxsameer> amin_: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.11.20/24 up
<amin_> na ip modem man 192.168.11.1 hast
<lxsameer> amin_: uni ke goftamo bezan
<amin_> waite
<amin_> in ke migi chi kar mekoneh
<amin_> bebin man gabl az in td8811 tp link bod
<amin_> 192.168.1.1 vaghti dsl connect bodam nemiraft
<amin_> bayad auto eth0 connect mishodam badesh 192.168 .... miraft
<dark-sun> amin_: دستوری که سمیر گفت، به کارت شبکه شما آی پی می‌ده
<lxsameer> amin_: bebin to alan be internet vasl i vaali be modemet na chon ethernetet IP nadare
<amin_> alan ham mikham hamoon kar ro bekonam ama inbar gorbonesh beram wired connection >> ye conection blank sakhtam   connect nemisheh
<amin_> tanhavaghti wired connection connect misheh ke beram toi  setting wired connection Tab IP setting method ro bezaram roi link local only  ta connect sheh ke dar on sorat ba
<amin_> 192.168.11.1 ro baz nemikoneh
<amin_> I am going dark for 2min excuse
<amin_> taitanic cap-sized
<dark-sun> wtf!
<lxsameer> amin_: kari ke goftam kardi
<dark-sun> lxsameer: مودمش خوشکله
<dark-sun> http://www.routeripaddress.com/routers/9756/buffalo_wbmrhpgn.html
<lxsameer> dark-sun: are bahale
<dark-sun> lxsameer: هاها فکر کنم لینوکسش سوخت
<dark-sun> :))
<dark-sun> نه حیف شد!
<amin_> chi hayf shod
<lxsameer> amin_: kari ke goftam ro kardi ?
<dark-sun> amin_: اینکه لینوکست نسوخت
<dark-sun> :P
<amin_> ye soall sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.11.20/24 up    chera 192.168.11.20 chera 192.168.11.1 na?
<dark-sun> چقدر سوال می‌پرسه!‌ گفتم سوال پرسیدن رو پولی کنیم‌ها! علی گوش نکرد
<amin_> haha ajab hamvatan hai aghe englisi bodid mishod beheton goft
<amin_> happy new year sprit scroch
<amin_> hala poli basheh ma hastim moshkeleh hal sheh
<amin_> bad ham begid opensource eee ki be kie eee
<dark-sun> amin_: in hame soal miporsi, 1iam javab bede. dastor ro zadi?
<amin_> yes nothing
<amin_> inke goftam capsize shodam be hamon khater bod internet e man ham raft ba on dastor
<amin_> mekhai ye bareh digheh intori bezanam 192.168.11.1 be jai 11.20?
<amin_> dark-sun: hala linux am ham misozeh ba in karai shoma negaran nabash sabr kon  hahahah
<lxsameer> amin_: uni ke goftamo bezan
<dark-sun> گمونم از کرنله. سوییچ بافر سیگنال داره استک اور فلو می‌ده.
<lxsameer> amin_: 11.1 ipe router et e ip e khodeto ke nemituni un bedo
<lxsameer> bedi
<dark-sun> lxsameer: سمیر زده. اینترنتش قطع شده
<lxsameer> amin_: :D
<lxsameer> dark-sun: : ye chizio ke kasani ke taze varede linux mishan deghat nemikonan inek e fekr mikonan linx ham mese windows ke haminjuri beshe yadesh gereft
<dark-sun> lxsameer: آره. من خودم سه سال کرنل خوندم. دو سال سوییچ بافر کرنل
<dark-sun> شوخی نیست این حرفا
<dark-sun> :)))
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D
<dark-sun> احسان هنوز داره سیگنالینگ می‌خونه بنده خدا
<amin_> چرا اینطوری هست قبلا با تی پی لینک ای دی اس ال ام رو دی سی میکردم اتو صفر رو کانکت بعد هم میرفتم توی اپی مدم  اما الان اتو صفر کانکت نمیشه  حالا بگم هها اتو صفر مال وقتی هست که لینوکس رو نصبیدم اتوماتیک روش بود انوقت تی پی لینک بود مدمم
<dark-sun> من نمی‌فهمم چرا مودم رو جوری کانفیگ نمی‌کنه که خودش خودکار وصل بشه
<amin_> ifconfig magheh etesalat ya connection ha ro neshon nemideh?
<dark-sun> دی اچ سی پی هم لابد داره. می‌تونه خودکار آی پی بده.
<lxsameer>  amin_ bebin kolan modemo bikhil sho vase inke betuni bahash packet rado badal koni bayad ye IP to un range dashte bashi
<amin_> chetori befarmaiid man anjam midam
<lxsameer> amin_: hala ya automatic ba dhclient ip begir ya dasti ba ifconfig ip bede bad ke dadi pingesh kon
<amin_> dark-sun jan alan vaghtesheh ha mikhai besozoni befarma
<amin_> look
<amin_> ifconfig -a
<amin_> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:25:64:4d:b2:be
<amin_>           inet6 addr: fe80::225:64ff:fe4d:b2be/64 Scope:Link
<amin_>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<amin_>           RX packets:23785 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<amin_>           TX packets:25306 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<amin_>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<amin_>           RX bytes:9456703 (9.4 MB)  TX bytes:3750986 (3.7 MB)
<dark-sun> shit!
<amin_>           Interrupt:18
<amin_> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:26:5e:45:93:23
<amin_>           inet6 addr: fe80::226:5eff:fe45:9323/64 Scope:Link
<amin_>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<amin_>           RX packets:48 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:1035
<amin_>           TX packets:48 errors:11 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<amin_>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<amin_>           RX bytes:5424 (5.4 KB)  TX bytes:6864 (6.8 KB)
<amin_>           Interrupt:17 Base address:0xc000
<amin_> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<dark-sun> amin_: stop it!
<amin_>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<amin_>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<amin_>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<amin_>           RX packets:1979 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<amin_>           TX packets:1979 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<amin_>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<amin_>           RX bytes:170842 (170.8 KB)  TX bytes:170842 (170.8 KB)
<amin_> ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol
<amin_>           inet addr:85.15.29.7  P-t-P:94.183.160.1  Mask:255.255.255.255
<amin_>           UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1
<amin_>           RX packets:117 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<amin_>           TX packets:128 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<amin_>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:3
<amin_>           RX bytes:14765 (14.7 KB)  TX bytes:16395 (16.3 KB)
<amin_> khaili bebakhsid
<amin_> kari nakardam ke
<dark-sun> بیا! بعد می‌گه کاری نکردم!
<dark-sun> من یک داشتم شبکه تمرین می‌کردم
<dark-sun> یک چیزی رو از محیط گرافیکی می‌زدم
<dark-sun> یک چیزی رو توی ترمینال
<dark-sun> نتیجه این می‌شد که کرنل قاطی می‌کرد و هیچ کدوم جواب نمی‌داد
<dark-sun> نتیجه‌ی اخلاقی اینکه! تصمیم درست رو بگیر.
<dark-sun> برو توی ترمینال.
<dark-sun> sudo su
<dark-sun> بزن. توی شل روت هر چی لازم داری تنظیم کن
<dark-sun> با همون آی اف کانفیگ/ دی اچ سی پی کلاینت
<dark-sun> تست کن.
<dark-sun> بعدش که جواب گرفتی محیط گرافیکی رو بر اساس همون بچین.
<amin_> aghai dark sun aval inke moshkel inke shoma in do ta ro joda medonid
<amin_> mohiteh gerafiki chizi ro neshon mideh ke shoma ba shell migirid
<amin_> gir az ineh
<amin_> dovom agha moshkel asli man ro shoma in tashkhis dadid ke modemam ip nadareh
<dark-sun> بله! ولی باید بدونین محیط گرافیکی و ترمینالی که شما باز می‌کنین در لحظه با هم سینک نمی‌شن!
<amin_> aghe nadareh chetor avalin bari ke connect kardam be lan raft toi auto 0 ba badesh toi 192.168.11.1 vali alan digheh nemireh
<amin_> harf shoma sahih
<dark-sun> amin_: http://www.routeripaddress.com/routers/9756/buffalo_wbmrhpgn.html
<dark-sun> amin_: مودمت اونه؟
<amin_> hello agian
<dark-sun> amin_: چی شد؟
<amin_> rasti pishabish eydeton mobarak salee no ham be shoma motakhasesin mohandesin jadid mobarak
<dark-sun> :?
<amin_> yes
<amin_> modem dagigan ineh
<amin_> man dobareh dastor agha samir gol ro zadam restart kardam va alan internet daram ipconfigam ham ye tori shod
<amin_> pastesh konam inja?
<dark-sun> amin_ >> pastebin
<amin_> khob shoma ke pastebin ro nemikonid ke
<amin_> mekhonid?
<dark-sun> you'd never know!  just do it man!
<amin_> ok buddy here you go
<amin_> http://pastebin.com/2gTeQB8x
<amin_> look at line 2 there was not there before
<dark-sun> amin_: دو تا کارت شبکه داری؟
<amin_> what?
<amin_> ok that was my point you never look at paste bin
<amin_> you never look at my posts either buddy
<dark-sun> amin_: dude, you're really smart! cus i'm a bot! :P
<amin_> rastesh kodam ham mekham bedonam in eth 0 chi hast ke bayad kart shabake basheh
<amin_> vali eth1 digheh chie nemidonam
<amin_> what a bot that speek farsi and wishes to puff- off my linux I want that bot dud
<dark-sun> amin_: ببین امین راستش من رو گیج کردی با این توضیحاتت
<dark-sun> amin_: یکبار قشنگ از اول تعریف کن مشکلت چیه
<amin_> shoma bego kojaat gij shodi ta man began
<amin_> farsi benevisam ya fingilish
<dark-sun> amin_: من کلا هنگیدم داداش! فارسی بنویس لطفا
<amin_> kond misheh ama basheh
<dark-sun> یک دفعه همش رو ننویس. یکم یکم بگو که منم اگه سوالی داشتم بپرسم
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: سلام کلاغ مهربون
<dark-sun> ;)
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, salam aziz delam chetori ?
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: خوب. یکم امین گیجم کرده ولی خوبم
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: تو خوبی؟ خوشتیپ شدی امروز.. صفا دادی؟
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, amin ?! bara chi ? sare chi ? (albate afe fozoli nabashe )
<WhiteCrow1> lol
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: یک مودم بوفالو خریده. اینترنتش مشکل داره
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: تا همینجا می‌دونم
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, emro khili halam khob e
<dark-sun> adsl
<WhiteCrow1> hmm
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> الان داره سعی می‌کنه به فارسی (از دوباره) مشکلش رو بنویسه
<dark-sun> باید ببینیم می‌تونه یا نه؟ شرایط حساسیه!
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, moshkelesh hala chi hast daghighan ?! mage DSL NIST ?!
<dark-sun> والله خودش این رو گذاشته
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: http://pastebin.com/QTNAj4CJ
<amin_> روزی روزگاری من تی پی لینک داتم لینوک روش نصبیدم تا تی پیلینکم روحش رو داد به شما رفتم توی اتاق خواهرم  راستیا مسافرته بهش نگین مدمش رو دو در کردم  توجه زمان نصب لینوکس مال زمان حیات ان مدم خدا بیامورزه و ان ات صفری که توی قسمت وایرد کانکشن   نتورک منجر هست به
<amin_> صورت اتوماتیک مال ان موقس
<amin_> aghe shoma ham fingilish ro online tabdil mikardi mididamet sharayet hasaset roo
<dark-sun> amin_: همه چیز گفتی جز اونی که باید بگی
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, man hich az in type parsi dostemon nafahmidam
<dark-sun> amin_: ببین مهم نیست قبلا چی داشتی
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: neveshte k modem tp-link e dashte k sookhte
<dark-sun> amin_: خلاصه بنویس و مفید. زودتر به نتیجه می‌رسیم
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, baba hich kari nadare bere modem esh ro ro DHCP set kone aslan zang bezan e be ISP bege man mikham modem ro ro DHCP bezaram tamom
<WhiteCrow1> amin_, ^^^^^^^^^^
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: +1
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: http://www.routeripaddress.com/routers/9756/buffalo_wbmrhpgn.html
<dark-sun> مودمشه!
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, ha
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, 1 min
<amin_> خوب نمیزارن این بچه ها ادامه ماجرا از اتاق که امدم مدم رو از طریق کابل شبکه وصلیدم به کامپیوتر خودم  در اولین بار ات صفر کانکت نشد به همین منظور یک وایرد کانکشن  بلنک ساختم کانکت شد بعد رفتم 0 بعد 35 بعد بریج اونلی بعد هم از طریق دی اس ال کانکشن یک کانکشن و کانکت
<amin_>  شدم و حالا چند روز بعد دارم با شما میچتم از ان موقع به بعد نه ان وایرد کانکشنه کانکت میشه نه وقتی ای دی اس ال کانکتم 192.168.11.1
<amin_> میره
<amin_> هدف کلی اینکه من برم دوباره توی تنظیمات مدمم و تغییر بدم توش نمیشه بچه های باهوش عقلاتون رو بزارید روی هم باهم نمیدونم یک کار بکنید من بتونم برم 192.168.11.1
<amin_> انتهای داستان حالا سوالاتون رو بپرسید
<amin_> kholaseh moshakasat modem ham agheh bekhaid bebam?
<dark-sun> تحلیل شخصی من اینه که اون مودم خودکار به اینترنت وصل نمی‌شه
<dark-sun> طبیعتا یک آی پی آدرس دیفالت داره که می‌بایست شما از اون استفاده کنین
<amin_> bebinid modemam 2 ta to yeki hastesh ha....
<dark-sun> البته اگه خواهرتون قبلا عوضش نکرده باشه!٬
<dark-sun> amin_: یعنی چی دو تا تو یکی؟
<amin_> yani chi defultesh chi hast 192.168.11.1 toi bargei ke hamrasheh hast
<amin_> khodet mageh nakhondei
<amin_> adsl2+ wirless modem router
<dark-sun> amin_:  من دارم تحلیل خودم رو می‌گم.. شما گوش کن
<amin_> befarma
<dark-sun> برای اینکه بشه به چنین مودمی وصل شد. پیشنهاد من اینه که در مرحله‌ی اول
<dark-sun> netmask
<dark-sun> کارت شبکه خودتون رو پیدا کنین
<amin_> na ishon sooresh be karhai intori nemireseh
<sepehr_> salam
<amin_> kart shabakeye man onbordeh
<dark-sun> یک کانکشن از محیط گرافیکی بسازین.
<sepehr_> man hichi balad nistam
<amin_> bache dastori hardwer ha ro midad?
<sepehr_> kfghnrgjfhkyrig
<dark-sun> amin_: ifconfig
<sepehr_> sepehr
<amin_> che konecsheni gorban ---wired dsl vpn ?/// ifconfig ham haman dovoni hast linkesh ro ke darid
<dark-sun> اگه یک دونه کارت شبکه داری
<dark-sun> پس مکش این باید باشه
<dark-sun> 00:25:64:4d:b2:be
<amin_> bale bayad hamoon avali bashe
<amin_> tabiatan
<dark-sun> amin_: خب حالا برو سراغ همون
<dark-sun> network applet
<dark-sun> و یک عدد
<amin_> ok
<dark-sun> wired connection
<dark-sun> جدید بساز.
<dark-sun> در قسمت
<dark-sun> MAC address
<dark-sun> مک آدرس رو وارد کن
<dark-sun> amin_: بلدی که کانکشن بسازی؟
<amin_> khoda ro shokr baleh
<dark-sun> خب دیگه. توی سربرگ
<dark-sun> IPv4 settings
<amin_> mtu 1500?
<amin_> khob
<dark-sun> کادر
<dark-sun> method
<dark-sun> رو بگذار روی
<dark-sun> manual
<dark-sun> بعدش دکمه‌ی
<dark-sun> add
<amin_> khob
<dark-sun> رو بزن
<amin_> goashtam
<dark-sun> amin_: یک آی پی آدرس خوب توی رنج همون مودمت بده
<dark-sun> مثلا
<dark-sun> 192.168.11.20
<amin_> 192.168.11.3 khobe?
<dark-sun> خوبه
<dark-sun> amin_: netmask: 255.255.255.0
<amin_> koja toi dns server ya onjai ke adress net mask o ...
<dark-sun> amin_: gateway: 192.168.11.1
<amin_> shod
<dark-sun> amin_: DNS servers, search domains: 192.168.11.1
<amin_> bad
<amin_> har do?
<dark-sun> applu
<dark-sun> apply
<dark-sun> amin_: بله. ولی نزدی هم مهم نیست. می‌شه ادامه داد
<amin_> tik ee chetor?
<amin_> vardaram?
<amin_> require ipv4?
<dark-sun> amin_: دست بهش نزن
<dark-sun> فقط چیزایی که گفتم رو انجام بده
<amin_> ok apply
<dark-sun> amin_: حالا با استفاده از این کانکشن می‌شه
<dark-sun> مودم رو کانفیگ کرد
<amin_> dsl conection ro dc konam beram wired?
<dark-sun> amin_: در مورد کانفیگ مودمت اگه قبلا انجام ندادی با آی اس پی تماس بگیر
<amin_> na tanzimate on yeki ro midonam
<dark-sun> amin_: اطلاعاتی هست که مثل
<dark-sun> vpi/vci
<dark-sun> که حتما باید از آی اس پی بگیری
<amin_> gatway netmask
<amin_> 0-35
<dark-sun> amin_: اگه آی اس پی بهت کمک نکرد. یا تو کانفیگ مودم مشکل داشتی
<amin_> bridge only va ok
<dark-sun> از دفترچه راهنماش کمک بگیر
<dark-sun> amin_: برای استفاده از این کانکشن
<dark-sun> amin_: یک بار کابل شبکه رو جدا کن قشنگ. بعد از دو دقیقه
<dark-sun> معادل ۱۲۰ ثانیه
<dark-sun> کابل شبکه رو وصل کن
<dark-sun> بعدش روی آیکن اپلت شبکه کلیک کن و کانکشنی که الان ساختیم رو انتخاب کن
<dark-sun> بعدش می‌تونی با فایرفاکس بری توی پنل کانفیگ مودمت
<amin_> dark-sun:
<amin_> 2 ta soal
<dark-sun> amin_: اول دومی رو بپرس
<amin_> aval on dastor ip up rabti dasht ya na?
<amin_> dir gofti ha
<amin_> shoma dovom avali ro javab bedid
<dark-sun> amin_: دستوره رو بنویس تا ببینم چی بوده؟ حافظه‌ام ضعیف شده
<amin_> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.11.20/24 up
<dark-sun> amin_: بله. این دستور برای دادن آی پی به کارت شبکه است
<amin_> dovom chera in moshkel toi modem ghabli nabod?
<dark-sun> amin_: ساده‌ است. چون مودم قبلی مودم قبلی بود!
<amin_> ahan
<dark-sun> کانفیگ هر مودمی فرق می‌کنه
<dark-sun> البته یک سری شباهت‌های زیادی دارن
<dark-sun> ولی خب می‌بینی که آی پی دیفالت این با اون قبلیه فرق می‌کنه
<amin_> akhe intori ke ma fahmidam moshkel lan card bod na modem dorost megam
<dark-sun> amin_: مشکل از این بود که کارت شبکه شما آی پی مناسبی نداشت
<dark-sun> البته مناسب برای ارتباط با مودم
<amin_> ahan ok
<dark-sun> و گرنه کی می‌تونه بگی چه آی پی آدرسی مناسب کدوم کارت شبکه است
<amin_> DHCP in vasat chekaras?
<dark-sun> اون دیگه مباحث پیشرفته‌ است!
<dark-sun> اکثر مودم‌/روت‌ها خودکار آی پی می‌ٔن
<dark-sun> می‌دن
<dark-sun> یعنی وقتی کابل رو وصل می‌کنی. از طرف مودم آی پی به کارت شبکه داده می‌شه
<amin_> ok khob
<dark-sun> اگه چنین ویژگی روی مودمت فعال می‌بود دیگه نیازی نبود این دستورا و کارا رو انجام بدی
<dark-sun> می‌تونی از طریق تنظیمات مودم فعالش کنی.
<amin_> wait bebinam misheh?
<amin_> onvaght meghdaresh ro chi bedam ha?
<amin_> automatic?
<dark-sun> مقدار چی رو؟
<amin_> dhxcp?
<amin_> dhcp?
<dark-sun> برای تنظیمات مودم به دفترچه راهنما مراجعه کن.
<dark-sun> الکی چیزی نزنی. خراب کنی مودم رو
<dark-sun> amin_: پاشو بگرد دفترچه‌اش رو پیدا کن
<amin_> magheh on dogmeh sefideh vaseh hamin nist kenare modem
<amin_> baba daftarcheh nadareh ya safeh a2 hast hey tash kardan chini zapoooni tailand ebri ...
<dark-sun> amin_: هووم..بگذار ببینم.. نه امین فکر کنم اون مال باتریش باشه
<amin_> hamashomn megeh hoooy ip modemet 192.168.11.1
<amin_> hamin
<dark-sun> amin_: پس گوگل کن
<dark-sun> مطمئن‌تره
<amin_> na ziresh kochik neveshteh reset
<amin_> toi cd hash nist?
<dark-sun> amin_: می‌خوای بزن. فوقش می‌سوزه یکم می‌خندیم
<dark-sun> amin_: ممکنه باشه. بگرد
<amin_> khob shoma bekhand ama man mezanam bad javab sahebesh ro khodet bayad bedi ha ghorban
<dark-sun> http://www.buffalo-technology.com/support/getfile/?WBMR-HP-GN_EFIGS%2BAR-Manuals.zip
<dark-sun> amin_: راهنماشه. بخونش
<amin_> ey val
<amin_> 4gig rahnama che kahabareh 2safheh pdf magheh bishtareh
<dark-sun> amin_: Û´mb!
<dark-sun> amin_: بگیرش همه چیز رو گفته
<amin_> be 6 zaban hast baleh
<amin_> na aziz hamon resete man baz mizanam bekhandim
<dark-sun> :"
<amin_> chera manual vaseh macosX neveshteh ama vaseh linux na?
<dark-sun> amin_: این دیگه از اون سوالها بود
<amin_> ghirat dashtebash linux namose adame
<amin_> lol
<dark-sun> :))
<amin_> raftam dastkari bishtar shabih kharab kari memoneh ama baar megardam
<dark-sun> amin_: good luck soldier ;)
<dark-sun> دیشب رفتم یک دی وی دی گرفتم، کامندوز ۱ تا ۴. اما وقت ندارم بازی کنم
<dark-sun> یکی از بزرگترین پیام‌هایی که باب مارلی به ما می‌دهد این است که
<dark-sun> what is to be, must be.
<dark-sun> sha'er mige: cry me a river...
<amin_> salam
<amin_> bargashtam
<amin_> samir ya dark hastan?
<vahid> in error ra chetori mishe dorostesh kard?
<vahid> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer, WB & salam
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: salam
<amin_> salam be hamegi makhsosan baro bach sobh
<amin_> dark-sun nist ama dastesh dar nakoneh
<amin_> ama behesh begid bekhandeh
<amin_> be arezosh resid
<amin_> babakhshid medonam az mabaheseton kharejeh ama in joor tasvir ha ro az koja metonam dl konam   http://irtld.com/fa/themes/default/_images_/iran-2.png
<zh_> salam
<zh_> kasi hast ke inja mac dashte bashe?
<zh_> ?
<zh_> ?
<lxsameer> zh_: moshgelet chie
<Zpix> Hi all
<zh_> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-12
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<dark-sun> yo guys
<dark-sun> ilius: سلام سعید خوبی؟
<dark-sun> ilius: فرصت داری یک چیزی بهت بگم راجع به استار کلندره
<ilius> dark-sun: سلام
<ilius> dark-sun: مرسی. جانم بگو
<dark-sun> ilius: می‌گم کلید‌های جهتی هست که کنار سال و ماه هستن
<ilius> dark-sun: خب
<dark-sun> ilius: به نظرم یک جورین
<dark-sun> ilius: کلید سمت چپ به جلو می‌بره
<dark-sun> ilius: کلید سمت راست به عقب
<ilius> dark-sun: می‌تونی تغییرشون بدی
<dark-sun> ilius: چجوری؟
<dark-sun> منظورم جاشون هستش‌ها. عملکردشون خوبه
<ilius> dark-sun: ترجیحات -> ظاهر -> دکمه سال/ماه
<dark-sun> ظاهرشون هم مشکلی نداره
<ilius> dark-sun: اگه فارسی هست، اونی که سمت راست هست باید عقب ببره
<ilius> dark-sun: و اگه اونی که سمت راست هست جهتش به راست نیست، تغییرش بده
<ilius> dark-sun: این به سیستم بستگی داره
<dark-sun> ilius: چرا به راسته
<ilius> dark-sun: پس مشکل چیه
<dark-sun> ilius: نه مشکلی نداره که به راسته ولی خب راست معمولا به آینده اشاره می‌کنه دیگه
<dark-sun> توی پلیر‌ها که اینجوریه
<dark-sun> توی وب هم معمولا همینه
<ilius> dark-sun: خب این راست به چپه
<dark-sun> فوروارد سمت راسته، بک سمت چپ
<ilius> dark-sun: پلیر چپ به راسته
<ilius> dark-sun: می‌تونی اصلا علامت به‌علاوه و منها بذاری که قاتی نکنی
<dark-sun> ilius: هووم... نمی‌دونم به نظرم عرفش اونجوری بود
<ilius> dark-sun: اونی که گفتم رو نگاه کن
<dark-sun> ilius: اوکی. فکر خوبیه
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> ilius: اوکی. مرسی جیـــگر
<dark-sun> ;)
<ilius> dark-sun: :)
<mort3za1> سلام. من یه لینوکس مینت نصب کردم حالا توی نصب وایرلس گیر کردم
<mort3za1> چه کنم؟
<dark-sun> گوگل
<mort3za1> گوگل فراوون رفتم
<dark-sun> و کمتر نتیجه یافتی
<mort3za1> hata tuye chatroom-e mint ham raftam komak nakardan
<dark-sun> اگه اونجا رفتی کمک نکردن حتما موردت حاده
<dark-sun> حاد؟ هاد؟
<mort3za1> نه اصلا جواب ندادن
<dark-sun> سناریو چیه؟
<mort3za1> توی کنترل پنل رفتم،
<mort3za1> additional drivers ro zadam
<dark-sun> mort3za1: شاید از مدل موهات خوششون نیومده
<mort3za1> wireless ro peida kard
<mort3za1> khast ye link ro download va nasb kone
<mort3za1> ke be internet vasl nabud
<mort3za1> az tu win7 download kardam
<mort3za1> tuye mint double click kardam va nasb shod
<dark-sun> mort3za1: یک دقیقه صبر کن
<mort3za1> vali bazam nemitune router ro beshnase
<mort3za1> ok
<dark-sun> mort3za1: من گفتم سناریو! نه  اینکه چی کارا کردی
<dark-sun> mort3za1: بگو نقشه‌ات چی بوده
<dark-sun> mort3za1: چی در اختیار داشتی
<mort3za1> yani chi?
<dark-sun> mort3za1: صورت مسئله
<mort3za1> eee pc 1215t daram ke wireless ro tuye mint nemishnase
<dark-sun> یعنی مشکلت با نصب درایورشه؟
<mort3za1> yani tu ghesmat-e connection ha aslan wireless khamooshe
<mort3za1> fekr konam
<dark-sun> mort3za1: خب باید مطمئن بشی مرتضی
<mort3za1> chetori?
<dark-sun> mort3za1: خروجی این دستور رو بده
<mort3za1> inja ham porsidam: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=4283289
<mort3za1> ye negah bendazid...
<dark-sun> mort3za1: ها؟ یک تلفن داشتم
<mort3za1> :)
<mort3za1> alan dari link ro mibini? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=4283289
<Zpix> everplays: salam dada chetori?
<dark-sun> mort3za1: ببین خروجی این رو بگذار همینجا
<dark-sun> mort3za1: sudo lspci | grep -i wireless
<dark-sun> Zpix: مشترک مورد نظر در حال حاضر دستش بند می‌باشد.. لطفا شکیبا باشید
<Zpix> dark-sun: e! ok :P
<mort3za1> lspci ro zadam ghablan. tu oon linke hast
<Zpix> bax man shabake hastam ba win haye dorobar amma una mano nemibinan
<Zpix> che konam?
<dark-sun> mort3za1: هووو! خودم می‌دونم زدی! چقدر تنبلی خب اونی که من گفتم رو می‌زدی
<dark-sun> Zpix: یعنی چی نمی‌بینه؟
<mort3za1> akhe bayad restart konam beram tu mint
<dark-sun> mort3za1: باشه. پس صبر کن کپیش کنم
<Zpix> dark-sun: bebin man alan to network una ro daram amma una mano too systeme khodeshoon nadaran
<everplays> Zpix, salaam dude, chetori?
<dark-sun> Zpix: فارسی صبحت کن خب! دارن و ندارن یعنی چی؟
<dark-sun> Zpix: پینگ می‌شین؟
<dark-sun> پینگ* یک کلمه‌ی کاملا فارسیست! (دهخدا)
<Zpix> everplays: chakerim ostad
<Zpix> dark-sun: how?
<dark-sun> ping <IP>
<dark-sun> Zpix: آی پی آدرسشون رو می‌دونی؟
<Zpix> dark-sun: ip una ro az koja biabam?
<dark-sun> یک چیزی شبیه این مثلا
<dark-sun> Zpix: می‌ری پشت کامپیوترشون می‌شینی
<Zpix> dark-sun: khob
<dark-sun> Zpix: آی پیشون رو با دستور
<dark-sun> ipconfig
<dark-sun> zeeg: پیدا می‌کنی. نخواستی از یک یکیشون که کامپیوتر حالیشه بپرس
<Zpix> ahan
<Zpix> eyval vasa bebinam pa
<mort3za1> agha man zanbil gozashte boodama :)
<zeeg> dark-sun, ?
<dark-sun> mort3za1: داداش مرتضی کارت شبکه ات رو شناخته به نظرم
<dark-sun> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<mort3za1> are doroste
<dark-sun> zeeg: پینگ کن ببین جواب می‌ده یا نه
<Zpix> dark-sun: agha ino ta mizanam too run e win 1 pag siah miad zood mire
<zeeg> dark-sun, chi ro migi?
<mort3za1> faghat tu connection ha ye wired dare ye wireless. ke wireless khamooshe
<dark-sun> mort3za1: خب؟ ببین سوییچی چیزی نداره روی لپ تاپت که شبکه بی‌سیم رو فعال کنه
<dark-sun> معمولا این چیزا رو می‌گذارن روی لپ تاپ‌ها
<dark-sun> zeeg: ping <ip>
<mort3za1> tuye boot setup ke enable hast
<dark-sun> مثلا برای ۱۹۲.۱۶۸.۱.۲ می‌شه
<mort3za1> dige kojasho beram?
<dark-sun> ping 192.168.1.2
<mort3za1> in Fn key ham ke kar nemikone
<dark-sun> mort3za1: نه ببین دنبال سنسور روی خود لپ تاپت بگرد
<mort3za1> han??!
<dark-sun> شایدم نباشه‌ها ولی چیزه. اصلا مدلش رو یکبار دیگه بگو
<mort3za1> eee pc 1215t
<dark-sun> چقدر گفتم از اینا نخر! لپلپی هستن!
<mort3za1> khooban etefaghan
<dark-sun> خوب عمه مایکروسافته!
<mort3za1> win ultimate ejra mikone tooooop :)
<mort3za1> 7
<mort3za1> فکر نکنم مشکل خاصی باشه ها. چون من ناشی ام اینجوریه احتمالا
<dark-sun> هووم... بدش نیست. فقط یو اس بی ۳ رو ساپورت نمی‌کنه
<mort3za1> چون درایوری که خودش پیدا کرد رو هم دانلود و نصب کردم
<mort3za1> تو بعضی مدل هاش اونم داره
<dark-sun> باتری ۶ سل؟ چه خبره!
<dark-sun> چند کیلو هست این آقا زاده؟
<mort3za1> ۱.۴۵ تقریبا
<dark-sun> قدرت خدا!
<mort3za1> :)
<mort3za1> خودم کفم بریده بود. آخه اولش رفته بودم برای ۱۲۰۱
<mort3za1> بعد دیدم این یکی جدید اومده
<dark-sun> چقدر گفت؟
<mort3za1> ۵۶۰ تومن
<dark-sun> مفته!
<mort3za1> به خدا
<dark-sun> چند بهش دادی؟
<mort3za1> خودش ۶۰۰ گفت اینو دادم
<dark-sun> هووم.. خوب گرفتی
<dark-sun> دفعه دیگه خواستم چیزی بخرم بهت می‌گم با هم بریم
<dark-sun> ;)
<mort3za1> قربون آقا
<dark-sun> خب حالا وایرلس می‌خوای چیکار؟
<dark-sun> ولش کن حال داری
<mort3za1> ا خوب اینترنت نداره
<dark-sun> توی ویندوز وایرلسش جواب می‌ده؟
<mort3za1> لینوکس بدون اینترنت به درد نمیخوره که
<mort3za1> آره
<dark-sun> کابل شبکه نداری؟
<dark-sun> با کابل وصل کن بهتره
<mort3za1> وایرلس به دردم میخوره فقط
<dark-sun> هووم.. خب گفتی بعد از نصب درایور چیکار کردی؟
<mort3za1> رفتم تو کانکشن ها که غیرفعال بود
<mort3za1> یه لحظه
<mort3za1> اومدم
<dark-sun> برو قشنگ نگاه کن. به نظرم فعال بوده درست ندیدی!!!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> نه جدی. فعال یعنی چی؟
<dark-sun> ببین باید راست کلیک کنی روی آیکن شبکه
<mort3za1> دو تا تب داره پنجره کانکشن ها
<dark-sun> edit connections
<mort3za1> یکی wired
<mort3za1> یکی هم wireless
<mort3za1> تب wired فعاله
<mort3za1> اون یکی تبش غیرفعاله
<dark-sun> خب. وایرلس غیر فعال بود
<mort3za1> خوب چطوری فعالش کنم؟
<dark-sun> بعد از نصب درایورش ریست کردی؟
<mort3za1> آره
<dark-sun> باز هم همونطوری بود
<mort3za1> آره همونطوری بود
<mort3za1> حسرت یه لینوکس تروتمیز مونده رو دلم!
<dark-sun> mort3za1: ناراحت نباش. هیچ وقت بهش نمی‌رسی
<dark-sun> یک لینوکس تمیز یک لینوکس پولیه!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> mort3za1: مرتضی جان خوشکل من
<mort3za1> نه منظورم اینه که همه درایورهاش نصب باشه
<dark-sun> این رو گوگل کن توی نتایج بگرد
<dark-sun> puppy
<dark-sun> ردهت بیسه
<mort3za1> قبلا هم روی پی سی یه اوبونتو نصب کردم اونم کلی دنگ و فنگ داشت
<dark-sun> broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g LP-PHY issue ubuntu
<dark-sun> این لینک اول گوگله
<dark-sun> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1424280.html
<dark-sun> ببین شاید به دردت بخوره
<mort3za1> ok
<dark-sun> mort3za1: با همون گوگل پیش بری. حله. هیچ چیز غیر ممکن نیست
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> حتی «غیر ممکن»!
<mort3za1> rasti puppy chie?
<mort3za1> توزیعه؟
<dark-sun> یاپ
<mort3za1> یاپ؟
<dark-sun> بیسش ردهته. بچه‌ها دیدن می‌گن هاپوی خوبیه
<mort3za1> آهان
<dark-sun> yup
<dark-sun> یعنی بله!
<dark-sun> با لهجه افریقایی گفتم
<mort3za1> :-D
<dark-sun> RoozbehOnline: سلاااااااااام داداش روزبــــــــــــــــــــه
<RoozbehOnline> dark-sun: salam az mast :)
<dark-sun> مستان سلامت می‌کنند * جان را غلامت می‌کنند
<mort3za1> سلام
<mort3za1> ‏‫به به ایشون همون روزبه آنلاین معروفه؟
<dark-sun> mort3za1: بله! احترام بگذار
<mort3za1> اسمایلی احترام :)
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> mort3za1: پاشو برو وایرلس رو درست کن اینترنت می‌خوایم
<RoozbehOnline> injoori nagiod
<mort3za1> دارم اون مطلبه رو میخونم
<dark-sun> mort3za1: قشنگ بخون! باصدای بلند منم بشنوم ببینم شاید چیز خوبی گفته باشه
<mort3za1> :))
<mort3za1> bcmwl-kernel-source چیه؟
<mort3za1> چطوری نصبش کنم؟
<dark-sun> کجا دیدیش؟
<mort3za1> همون اوایلشه
<mort3za1> یه نگاه میندازی من هیچی نمی فهمم از این
<dark-sun> خب اون که یک عدد پکیج هستش
<dark-sun> A. install bcmwl-kernel-source
<dark-sun> بگذار ببینم توی مخازن هستش یا نه
<dark-sun> هووم.. توی مخازن من که نیست! البته من دبیان هستم
<dark-sun> یعنی راستش مینت دبیان هستم
<mort3za1> من mint kde نصب کردم
<dark-sun> http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/11/broadcom-wireless-driver-fix-in-karmic.html
<dark-sun> لینک پایینشه. گفته چجوری نصبش کنی
<dark-sun> ظاهرا توی مخازن شما باید باشه
<mort3za1> این مخازن توی سی دیش هست یا روی هارد ریخته؟
<dark-sun> هیچ کدوم! توی اینترنته
<dark-sun> باید دانلود کنی.
<dark-sun> الان چجوری وصلی به نت؟
<mort3za1> ok
<dark-sun> یک کابل جوری کن دیگه
<mort3za1> win7
<dark-sun> mort3za1: یک کابل بیار وصل کن قشنگ مشکلش که برطرف شد وایرلس بیا
<mort3za1> باشه تست میکنم. کابل دارم
<dark-sun> دستت درد نکنه
<mort3za1> دست شما درد نکنه :)
<mort3za1> ولی حالا حالا ها کار داریم ها
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> شب دراز است و کرنل در حال کامپایل!
<mort3za1> من فعلا برم سراغ کابل و اینا. دم شما گرم. بای جمیعا
<mort3za1> :)
<dark-sun> برو ببینم چه می‌کنی
<morteza> آقا من توی دانلود درایور وایرلسم مشکل دارم
<morteza> به این پکیج که میرسه ۴۰۴ میده:
<morteza> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-headers-generic_2.6.35.25.32_amd64.deb
<morteza> چیکارش کنم؟
<morteza> :(
<morteza> تو گوگل سرچ کردم ظاهرا حجمش ۵ کیلوبایته. توی لانچ پد هست ولی برای من باز نمیشه. کسی میتونه یه جا آپلودش کنه؟
<morteza> اینه: http://www.google.com/cse?cx=002683415331144861350%3Atsq8didf9x0&q=linux-headers-generic_2.6.35.25.32_amd64.deb&ie=utf-8&sa=Search
<morteza> دقیقا این میشه:
<morteza> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/2.6.35.25.32/+buildjob/2193617
<morteza> ۵ کیلوبایته ها. مگابایت نیست برادرا
<the-light> morteza: zaheran az ruye server esh delete shode kolan, bayad jaei dige peydash konin
<morteza> az koja mitunam peidash konam akhe?
<morteza> tu google hamin ye result ro dare
<the-light> morteza: linux-headers-generic2.6.35.27.35 nemikhore behesh?
<morteza> the-light: من تو لینوکس تازه واردم. شما بودی کجا رو میگشتی؟
<the-light> morteza: google
<morteza> آخه دارم درایور رو از توی additional drivers نصب می کنم. خودش داره دانلود می کنه. به اینجا که میرسه کلا دانلود متوقف میشه
<the-light> morteza: shayad inja peydash konin https://mirror.umoss.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/
<morteza> اگه یکی دیگه رو نصب کنم فکر کنم بازم به اینجا که برسه متوقف بشه ها
<dark-sun> وای زمان چقدر زود می‌گذره...
<dark-sun> استرس دارم!
<dark-sun> ali_: تو چقدر شبیه منی!
<ali_> dark-sun: چرا ؟
<dark-sun> ali_: نمی‌دونم.. شبیه منی. ته ریش گذاشتی الان؟
<ali_> dark-sun: :) آی ار سی جای این کارا سوالا نیست
<dark-sun> ali_: منم می‌دونم.. ولی آخه تو خیلی شبیه منی
<ali_> dark-sun: باشه ؛ من شبیه تو :)
<dark-sun> ali_: یک روزی بعدا بیشتر با هم صحبت می‌کنیم.. شاید با هم دوست بشیم
 * everplays pokes dark-sun 
<ali_> dark-sun: سلام
 * dark-sun is dazing... wtf?! ...
<dark-sun> ali_: سلام
<dark-sun> everplays: چی می‌گی؟
<dark-sun> آخ سرم!
<everplays> dark-sun, marde hesabi poke kardan chizi goftan-e? :)
<dark-sun> کباب شامی رو با چای داغ خورد!
<dark-sun> everplays: نمی‌دونم.. یک چیزی خورد تو سرم از یکجایی! یک صدایی پیچید تو گوشم
<dark-sun> everplays: گفتم شاید چیزی گفتی
<dark-sun> :P
<everplays> lo
<everplays> l
<dark-sun> بیا.. الانم صدات قطع و وصل می‌شه
<dark-sun> dfgdfrttebbnku: تو کی هستی؟ با دوست من چیکار کردی؟
<dark-sun> dfgdfrttebbnku: پسش بده! علی رو پس بده
<dark-sun> کمک کمک!
<dark-sun> دارک می‌ره ۱۱۰ رو بیاره از سر کوچه...
<dfgdfrttebbnku> dark-sun: :)
 * Sushiyant به dark-sunسلام می کنه
<dark-sun> Sushiyant: سلام جییییگر
<dark-sun> رفته بودم ۱۱۰ بیارم از سر کوچه
<Sushiyant> dark-sun: 110 ? - !!!
<dark-sun> دارک سان غمگین شده.
<dark-sun> بعد از ۴ ساعت پیگیری.. هیچ نتیجه‌ای نگرفتم
<dark-sun> برنامه‌های بلند مدت هم گاهی به استراحت احتیاج دارن
<dark-sun> کسی چیزی از لاتکس می‌دونه؟
<dark-sun> LaTex
<dark-sun> برای زبان فارسی هم هست.
<dark-sun> ولی انگار توزیع‌هاش زیادن.. کدوم به درد می‌خوره؟
<dark-sun> شاعر می‌گه: زندگی انتظاری است که آدم ز برادر دارد.
<dark-sun> من برادرم رو خیلی دوست دارم
<dark-sun> صد دفعه گفتم هر کی‌ میاد سوال می‌پرسه همینجوری جواب بهش ندین
<dark-sun> کو گوش شنوا؟ حالا خوبه هیچکی نیست سوال بپرسه؟
<dark-sun> جواب همه سوال‌ها رو گفتین دستمون مونده تو پوست گردو
<dark-sun> یکم از قلم چی یاد بگیرین
<dark-sun> کتاب سوال رو جدا می‌فروشه. کتاب جواب رو جدا
<dark-sun> والله بخدا! ما باید از کلوز‌ سورسی‌ها یک چیزایی رو یاد بگیریم
<dark-sun> به راستی که ناکامی به پرخاشگری منجر می‌شود.
<dark-sun> lubotu3 این ربات رو می‌کشیم امروز. گوشتشم می‌فرستیم ژاپن باندازن تو نیروگاه
<dark-sun> کباب ربات بپزن!
<dark-sun> sepehr: چیه؟
<dark-sun> sepehr: چت بود؟
<dark-sun> sepehr: دیروز چت بود؟
<dark-sun> sepehr: نبینم فردا چت باشه‌ها!
<dark-sun> دارک سان دچار اختلال سیستماتیک شده ..
<sepehr> dark-sun: otagho rikhti beham, mesvake mano bede azunvar
<dark-sun> من اینجا نیستم. لطفا کسی مزاحم نشه
<dark-sun> گفتم من نیستم! مسواکت رو سمیر برداشته بود
<dark-sun> داشت کفشاش رو باش تمیز می‌کرد ولی گفت بهت نگم
<sepehr> dalil nemishe nabashi, mesvake manam nist
<sepehr> kar daram kar daram, boro be karat beres, irad nadare
<dark-sun> اووووه.. چه می‌دونم..
<dark-sun> بیا! یاهو هم فیلتر شد!
<dark-sun> خوبه حالا؟
<sepehr> aalie
<dark-sun> بعد بگین ژاپن زلزله اومده
<sepehr> agha man beram mesvak bezanam, akhare saale, bayad tahvil bedam
<dark-sun> سپهر پاشو چراغ حیات رو روشن کن می‌ترسم تاریکه
<sepehr> beriz bepash beham
<sepehr> bargh rafte
<sepehr> etesali kard parishab
<dark-sun> نه.. تلفن تازه زنگ زدم گفت وصله
<sepehr> hal nadaram beram, kar daram
<dark-sun> اوووه.. اینجا کجاس ما اومدیم؟
<dark-sun> برو.
<dark-sun> RoozbehOnline: ساعت چنده؟
<dark-sun> می‌گم ساعت چنده؟
<RoozbehOnline> 21:30
<dark-sun> RoozbehOnline: نه بابا! سال تحویل رو می‌گم
<dark-sun> RoozbehOnline: می‌دونی؟
<RoozbehOnline> دش رشممش
<RoozbehOnline> na valla
<RoozbehOnline> :D
<dark-sun> اوهووم.. پخاثپ دهسف
<dark-sun> mohem nist
<dark-sun> زبون باحالیه!
<dark-sun> پشد حهدلمهسا قخ یخخس یشقشپ
<dark-sun> می‌شه
<dark-sun> man pinglish ro dost daram
<dark-sun> Gabi: ذشزاث نختشثث ناخسا فهح
<dark-sun> یعنی
<dark-sun> bache kojaee khosh tip?
<dark-sun> مرد می‌خواد این زبون رو یاد بگیره
<dark-sun> Gabi: what's your primary language dude?
<dark-sun> who is this guy anyway?
<dark-sun> dark-sun kenare Gabi mishine va behesh sigar tarof mikone.. "-bezan roshan shi"
 * dark-sun smoki' ~ ~ ~
<dark-sun> مجری شبکه استانی ما ترکونده* از یارو می‌پرسه «آقا شما از روز اول آشپزی بلد بودی؟»
<dark-sun> :|
<dark-sun> Gabi: bot?
<dark-sun> شب همگی بخیر
<morteza> سلام
<morteza> یه مشکل با فونت تاهوما دارم من
<morteza> نصب نمیشه
<morteza> روشی که اینجا گفته رو انجام میدم ولی بازم تاهوما نصب نمیشه
<morteza> http://www.moallemi.ir/blog/1389/02/27/%D9%86%D8%B5%D8%A8-%D9%81%D9%88%D9%86%D8%AA-%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%B3%DB%8C-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D9%88%D8%A8%D9%88%D9%86%D8%AA%D9%88/
<morteza> کسی میدونه برای چیه؟ سیستم عامل: mint 10 x64 kde
<morteza> فونت b koodak رو الآن تو فایرفاکس خوب نشون میده ولی تاهوما درست نشده
<morteza> و همچنان منتظر هستم :)
<morteza> میرم معتاد میشم ها
<morteza> یکی کمک کنه دیگه
<morteza> دستش درد نکنه یه نفر ظهر اینجا بود مشکل وایرلسم رو درست کردم. اینم ظاهرا مشکل ساده ایه یه فونت می خوام نصب کنم فقط
<morteza> آهان حتما همه گذاشتن رو دانلود رفتن بخوابن. خوب این پنجره چت رو میبستین دیگه من یه ساعت منتظرم. شب همگی بخیر
<hssan>  من وایمکس ایرانسل دارم -کمکم کنید که چطوری در ابونتو از وایمکس ایرانسل استفاده کنم
<hssan> خواهش میکنم
<hssan> التماس
<hssan> راستی مودمم  از نوع یو اس بی هست
<nixoeen> hssan: modemet chie ?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-13
<ali_> salam
<ali_> ye soal daram
<alabd> salam be hamegy , ye driver marbot be be ye dongel usb e tv tuye kernel hast ro mikham pak konam va dobare nasb konam , pak kardane module rmmod kafie ?
<ali_> visual studio .net roye ubuntu nasb mishe?
<Aref> ‏‫سلام در xfce چطور می‌تونم file manager پیش‌فرض رو از Thunar به Nautilus تغییر بدم؟
<lxsameer> Aref: fekr mikonam nemituni
<lxsameer> Aref: shayad ba sakht symlink betuni kari bokoni
<Aref> ممنون برم ببینم چیه!
<amir_> salam]
<amir_> kesi inja hass?
<amir_> alooooooooo!!!
<lxsameer> amir_: hame hastand
<amir_> chetoran hame?:D
<amir_> salam be hame
<amir_> kesi hass moshkele mano ba in internete lanatiye ubuntu hal kone?!
<the-light> !ask | amir_
<lubotu3> amir_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amir_> salam
<amir_> agha man chejoori in moshkele internete lano bartaraf konam
<amir_> age in hal beshe ma mishim ye ubunto kara:D
<Zpix> kasi dar bareye set kardam fingerprint ideii dare?
<the-light> amir_: soaleto bepors ta age kasi midune javab bede, inja kasi elme gheyb nadare!
<Zpix> ide nadare?
<kaveh> یکی یه نکته به من یاد بده من برم
<kaveh> :)
<lxsameer> kaveh: lsattr
<kaveh> چی؟
<lxsameer> kaveh: ye commande manaulesho bekhun
<kaveh> ok
<kaveh> mer30
<kaveh> bazam begoo
<lxsameer> kaveh: :D
<lxsameer> kaveh: inotify
<lxsameer> kaveh: in yeki command nist
<kaveh> chiye?
<lxsameer> kaveh: search kon :D
<kaveh> ok
<everplays> Zpix, hajagha az in chizaye soosooli ro ubuntu support nemikone :D
<everplays> chetori dude?
<Zpix> everplays: =))
<Zpix> everplays: vaghean?
<Zpix> everplays: chahkerim?
<Zpix> everplays: ya chahkretim? :d
<Zpix> everplays: 1 bar 1 karaii kardam terekid system :))
<everplays> Zpix, nemidoonam 100% dude, ehtemal-e inke support nakone kame, vali shakhsan tahala donbalesh naraftam
<everplays> Zpix, hehe :D ubuntu-e dige
<Zpix> everplays: aslan system ghat zade bood bichare finger ro bekhoone pass ro bezani
<Zpix> everplays: khande bood kollan
<Zpix> everplays: dada ahange hichkas o shenidi
<Zpix> everplays: anjam vazife
<everplays> Zpix, 1-2 bar goosh dadam, vali dorost na
<everplays> headphone-am ro khoone ja gozashtam
<Zpix> everplays: =))
<Zpix> everplays: man ke hali bordam
 * Sushiyant به همه سلام می کند
 * Sushiyant آقای مشتاقی اینجا تشریف دارین
<somaye> salam bacheha ye soal dashtam
<somaye> mishe activity diaram ro ba EA keshid?
<somaye> dustan kasy hast ke bedune?
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<sushiyant> WhiteCrow1: سلام
<\x90> samira-t wb
<\x90> :)
<\x90> bebinam kasi inja hast heap overflow ha ro khob betone dark kone ?
<\x90> man ye bug daram ro 10.10
<\x90> exploit neveshtam
<\x90> ba c
<\x90> ye coder perl mikham
<\x90> ke heap ham bedone chiye
<\x90> kasi hast?
<\x90> priv8 local root exploit on 10.10
<\x90> gcc bug
<samira-t> \x90: merC
<\x90> by
<amir_> salam
<amir_> khoobin?
<nixoeen> amir_: inja afrad omooman bedune ejaze gereftan pm nemidand
<nixoeen> amir_: soali darid too channel benevisid, ye 20-30 daghighe sabr konid, ehtemalan yeki javab khahad dad
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-05
<masood_> inaro alaki nafres man nemidoonam chyan o bayad bahashoon chikar konam
<masood_> sitesjoorye hoon maloom nis che
<sterNiX> ina linkan masood_ mishini mikhonishon
<sterNiX> kare khasi nemikhad!
<masood_> maloom nis
<sterNiX> chis malom nist masood_ ?
<masood_> man goshadam
<sterNiX> ok pas be ostadet hamino bego
<masood_> delam nemiad akhe
<masood_> kheili ostade khoobye taze az amrica omade
<Bahram> lol
<masood_> mikham  ostad rahnemam beshe age ghabool kone
<masood_> darsesh modelsazye
<masood_> mikham khoob yad begiramesh
<sterNiX> dastane zendegit vasam mohem nist
<sterNiX> khasti link haro bekhon, nakhasti ham nakhon
<sterNiX> shab khosh
<masood_> bacheha mamnoon az vaghti ke behem dadid kheili mehraboonid hamatoon hamin linkaro miram mikhoonam
<masood_> shabetoon bekheir
<masood_> mamnoon az lotfetoon
<masood_> chand sal dg esmamo to rade bartarin karbarane ubuntu mibinid
<masood_> be omide on rooz
<masood_> shab khosh
<masood_> raftam ubunturo bokhoram man felan
<masood_> vasam doa konid
<Bahram> masood_: man fek konam beri bekhabi kheili behtare:)
<masood_> manam hamin ehsaso daram
<masood_> emshab timam borde javgir shodam
<masood_> real 5-0 bord
<masood_> horaaaaaaaaaaaa
<hamed> tor chetor nasb mishe ? az makhzan nasb kardam ama kar nakard!!! to mohit gnome hastam
<Isolated_> hamed☿ vidalia ro nasb kon GUI hast baraye tor
<hamed> isolated : salam : nasb kardam kar nemikone
<Isolated_> hamed☿ vaghti nasb shod , ip+port ro too ff set kono page baz kon
<hamed> isolated : ok mr30 test mikonam mr30
<hamed> isolated : ok mr30 test mikonam mr30
<Isolated_> hamed☿ khahesh mikonam
<hamed> isolated : chetor mitonam theme jadid ro to poshe theme system copy konam ? copy nemikone!!!
<Isolated_> huh ??? yaani chi hamed ?? koja mikhay copy koni ?
<hamed> mikham to user/lib/gtk3.......  copy konam theme ro download kardam
<Isolated_> ahaa khob sudo bezan
<Isolated_> sudo cp ...
<hamed> man taze karam babakhsh...mamnonam az komaket az windows rahat shodam :)
<Isolated_> hamed☿ khahesh mikonam
<mehdi> salam be hame
<mehdi> is here a person ?
<samira> salam be hame
<samira> man dishab systemama up date kardam
<samira> vali alan dge seda ghat shode
<samira> chekar konam?
<fvahid> samira: salam
<fvahid> samira: alsa ro nasb kardid?
<samira> vala man nemidonam
<samira> taze ba linux daram kar mikonam
<samira> in update managera ke zadam
<samira> koli dl kard
<samira> va dase akharam in erora dad
<samira> e: dpkg was interrupted yuo must manually run:
<samira> 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<samira> to correct the problem
<samira> E:_cashe ->open() failed , p;ase report
<fvahid> samira: ino bezan alsamixer
<samira> va badesh dge didam seda ghat shode
<samira> hamin
<samira> dakhele terminal?
<fvahid> samira: chizi omad? are
<samira> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<samira> ina zad
<fvahid> fasle nade
<fvahid> samira: daghigan ino bezan alsamixer
<fvahid> samira: alsamixer
<samira> fasele nemidam
<samira> daghighanam hamina mizanam
<samira> vali hamina mide
<samira> k nemitone baz kone
<fvahid> samira: ino bezan sudo apt-get install alsa
<samira> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<samira> hamin erorya mide ke bad az updat kardanam dad
<samira> ba dpkg bezanam?
<fvahid> samira: ino bean dpkg --configure -a
<fvahid> sudo ham avalesh bezan
<samira> sudo dpkg --configure -a Setting up python-pkg-resources (0.6.16-1ubuntu0.1) ... Setting up gnome-screenshot (3.2.1-0ubuntu1) ... Setting up libt1-5 (5.1.2-3ubuntu0.11.10.2) ... Setting up pulseaudio-module-x11 (1:1.0-0ubuntu3.1) ... Setting up gir1.2-gconf-2.0 (3.2.3-0ubuntu0.1) ... Setting up desktop-file-utils (0.18-0ubuntu9) ...  Configuration file `/etc/gnome/defaults.list'  ==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installati
<fvahid> samira: khob alan chi shod?
<samira>  updated version.    What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:     Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version     N or O  : keep your currently-installed version       D     : show the differences between the versions       Z     : start a shell to examine the situation  The default action is to keep your current version. *** defaults.list (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ?
<samira> ina ra zad
<fvahid> samira: hesabi kharab kari kardi :)
<samira> :(
<samira> hala bayad che konam?
<fvahid> samira: Y ro bezan dige
<samira> in ghatiye sedam bekhatere hamim bode?
<fvahid> samira: ehtemalan
<fvahid> samira: dorost shod?
<samira> khhob alan zadam va koli ciz omad va chand khate akharesham ina zade:
<samira> d processing now taking place Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ... update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic Warning: No support for locale: en_US.utf8 Processing triggers for gnome-menus ... Processing triggers for bamfdaemon ... Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf.index...
<fvahid> samira: doroste negaran nabash. tamoom shod?
<samira> are
<samira> tamam shod
<samira> vali sedam dorost nashodeha
<fvahid> samira: hala ino bezan alsactl init
<fvahid> samira: aval bayad alsa ro ham nasb koni
<samira> ba hamon sudo apt-get install alsa?
<samira> ina bezanam?
<fvahid> samira: bale
<samira> khob zadam
<samira> shod
<fvahid> samira: nasbe shod?
<samira> in dastore nasba k zadam
<fvahid> samira: hala bezan alsactl init
<samira> ok
<Morteza> salam be hame
<Morteza> bache ham man az mize kare LUBUNTO
<Morteza> estefade mikonam
<Morteza> LXDE
<Morteza> kesi hast betoune be man komak kone
<Morteza> ?
<Morteza> :(
<fvahid> Morteza: moshkeleto bego age kasi balad bashe komak mikone
<Morteza> Huum
<samira>  alsactl init alsactl: init:1743: No soundcards found...
<Morteza> mikhastam bedounam
<samira> ina mizane
<samira>  alsactl init alsactl: init:1743: No soundcards found...
<fvahid> samira: khob
<Morteza> chera anjomane makhsouse mize kare LXDE nist ?
<fvahid> samira: khob hanooz nasb nashode
<Morteza> man vaghti miram be Anjoman ha negah mikonam va mikham mesle oun amal konam
<Morteza> dar vaghe mibinam ke System ouna ba male man Fargh dare
<Morteza> vasse hamin Alan Giij shodam
<fvahid> samira: karemoon sakht shod
<samira> :(
<samira> hala che bayad bokonma?
<fvahid> samira: lspci ro bezan va on gesmate ke marboot be sound hast ro begoo
<Morteza> Ye soal kheyli pisho Pa oftade
<Morteza> Har kari mikonam nemitounam Akse safeye Dsesktop ro Avaz konam
<Morteza> :(
<fvahid> Morteza: toye setting system gesmate desktop mitoni avazesh koni
<Morteza> Ya inke mikham vaghte Login kardan Pass word naporse
<Morteza> vali oun tikesh Diactive
<fvahid> Morteza: hame in kara toye system setting
<samira> agha engar nadare aslan chizi marbot be seda
<fvahid> samira: :)
<samira> hamash male kart gerafika usb inas
<samira> ?
<samira> :(
<fvahid> samira: vasta
<samira> bashe
<fvahid> samira: ino bezan lspci | grep -i Audio
<Morteza> bebin vahid jan
<samira> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05) 01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation GF108 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
<samira> ina zaad
<Morteza> ye chizi dare be name
<Morteza> desktop sesion setting
<fvahid> samira: khob hamin karte sound hastesh dige
<Morteza> ghesmate Advace oun
<samira> :D
<samira> khob alan che konam?
<Morteza> faghat neveshte openbox-lxde
<Morteza> in yani chi ?
<Morteza> openbox-lxde
<fvahid> Morteza: 1 daghige ejaze midi, mibini ke daram ba samira harf mizanam
<fvahid> Morteza: ajab
<fvahid> Morteza: shoma sabr kon asiyab be nobat,
<fvahid> samira: systemet laptop hastesh?
<samira> are
<Morteza> OK
<fvahid> samira: ino bezan sudo modprobe snd*
<samira> sudo modprobe snd* FATAL: Module snd* not found.
<samira> ina zad
<fvahid> * ro nazar
<samira> khob zadam
<samira> hichi naymad
<fvahid> samira: error nadad?
<samira> na
<fvahid> samira: speaker-test ro bezan
<fvahid> samira: sedash dar omad?
<samira> ina zad:
<samira> speaker-test 1.0.24.2  Playback device is default Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 1 channels Using 16 octaves of pink noise Rate set to 48000Hz (requested 48000Hz) Buffer size range from 192 to 2097152 Period size range from 64 to 699051 Using max buffer size 2097152 Periods = 4 was set period_size = 524288 was set buffer_size = 2097152  0 - Front Left
<fvahid> samira: na khob seda nadare?
<samira> na
<samira> nadare
<fvahid> samira: kharej sho alsactl init ro bezan
<fvahid> samira: chi shod?
<samira> alsactl alsactl: Specify command...
<samira> ahan sab kon
<samira> eshteb zadam
<samira> alsactl alsactl: Specify command...
<samira> bazam peydash nakard
<fvahid> samira: init ro ham mizani?
<fvahid> samira: init ro nemizani ha
<samira> alsactl: init:1743: No soundcards found...
<fvahid> samira: alsactl init
<samira> are
<fvahid> samira: khob
<samira> vali zadam
<samira> bazam peyda nakard
<samira> :(
<fvahid> samira: sabr kon
<samira> ok
<fvahid> samira: bebian vaghti modeprobe snd ro mizani akharesh tab ro bean bebin chi miyare
<fvahid> samira: bayad snd??? ro modeprbe koni
<fvahid> samira: man esme daghigesho nemidonam
<fvahid> samira: motevajesh shodi?
<samira> ok sab kon bezanam
<samira> bebin bezanam modeprobe snd   va baghisha tab bezanam?
<fvahid> samira: are
<samira> hichi nemyare
<samira> ba tab
<fvahid> samira: chanta tab bezan
<samira> are vali nemyare
<fvahid> samira: esharegar mouse dorost bad az snd
<fvahid> samira: fasele nade
<fvahid> samira: ba user root ham inkaro bekon
<samira> khob sab kon root sham
<fvahid> samira: ino bebin https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<samira> bazam faydei nadasht
<samira> kamel nemikone
<fvahid> samira: eybi nadare
<fvahid> samira: in page ro ke dadam ro bekhon sound ro onja peyda kon badesh modprobe kon hal mishe
<fvahid> samira: alanam ye restart kon shayad khodesh module ha ro load kone
<fvahid> Morteza: shoma hala moshkeleto begoo
<samira> ok
<samira> daste golet dard nakone
<samira> tanx
<Morteza> Ma hanouz hastim
<Morteza> :D
<Morteza> vahid jan rafti ?
<Morteza> man ye soal daram
<Morteza> kesi mitoune javab bede ?
<samira> agha vahid daste golet dard nakone ye donya tashakor
<samira> reset kardam dorost shod
<samira> taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx
<samira> :)
<Morteza> OK
<Morteza> samira jan vaghean khoshhalam ke dorost shod
<Morteza> tashakor az vahide aziz
<Morteza> :X
<samira> khahesh mikonam
<samira> mer30
<samira> ishala ke moshkele shoma ham hal beshe
<Morteza> ishalla ....
<Morteza> :D
<Morteza> Agha vahid ounjayi ?
<Morteza> Samira az so-alam khejalat mikesham
<Morteza> bande nemitounam Akse Desktopam ro avaz konam
<samira> chera
<Morteza> :))
<samira> man albate soaleta nadidam
<samira> ahan
<samira> yani vaghti mizane
<samira> mizani nemyare?
<Morteza> man az LUBUNTU estefade mikonam
<Morteza> ba mize kare
<Morteza> LXDE
<Morteza> vali nemidounam in avaz kardane akse desktop ro az koja bayad anjam bedam
<Morteza> na
<Morteza> moshkel injast nemidounam az koja va az che dargahi inkaro anjam bedam
<samira> yani mesle hameye tozie haye linux intor nis ke klik rast koni va chabge... bezani?
<Morteza> na
<Morteza> :(
<Morteza> bebin ye soal
<samira> vala man lubuntu va in mize kara test nakardam
<Morteza> vaghti miram desktop session setting
<samira> chi?
<samira> khob?
<Morteza> ghesmate advance ino neveshte
<Morteza> openbox-lxde
<Morteza> in yani chi?
<samira> khob vaghti bazesh mikoni chi dare?
<Morteza> gozinne be name open nadare
<Morteza> faghat Ok dare
<Morteza> vaghti oun ro mizani
<Morteza> hich etefaghi nemiyofte
<Morteza> :(
<samira> vala nemidonam
<samira> man ba mint va mize kare gnome kar kardam
<samira> albate tazekaram
<Morteza> manam hamintor
<samira> bayad hamon montazere agha vahid bemoni
<samira> yani in avalin teste linuxete?
<Morteza> dige az daste Microsoft be injam (noghte-i dar zire gelo) reside bood
<Morteza> Are
<samira> ya az tozie haye dge ham estefade kardi?
<Morteza> albate System an Config jalebi nadare
<Morteza> CPU:2.2 celeron
<samira> man aval az mint9 estefade kardam kheyli razi bodam
<samira> hamechish fogholade bod
<samira> va alan omadam ro mint12
<Morteza> VGA: Gforce 4000 64 MB
<Morteza> HDD:80 GB
<Morteza> shoma khodet hads bezan dige baghiyash chi mitoune bashe
<Morteza> man az gheshre Mostaz-afe jame-e hastim
<Morteza> :(
<Morteza> na faghat
<Morteza> hamin LUBUNTO estefade kardam
<Morteza> va Avalin tajrobe
<samira> fekr nemikonam be in chizash marbot bashe
<samira> albate nemidonam vali
<samira> hala yekami sab kon be karaye dgat beres bebin agha ahid peydash mishe
<samira> hatman mitone moshkeleta hal kone
<Morteza> manzoram ine ke be gheyr az mize kare LXDE ...chize dige rou system man javab nemide
<samira> ahan
<samira> ok
<samira> felan
<samira> baby
<Morteza> BYE
<Morteza> va in manam
<Morteza> mardi tanha
<Morteza> dar jostejouye kesi
<Morteza> baraye dardhayam
<Morteza> dard=Akse desktop
<Morteza> Agar tanha tarine tanha basham
<Morteza> baz ham khoda hast ... ya ye chizi tou hamin maye ha
<Morteza> hal men Yansor ni?
<Morteza> Kojast kesi ke Yari dahad mara?
<Morteza> vahid jan
<Morteza> Kojayi?
<Morteza> Agha vahid
<Morteza> hasti?
<Morteza> :((
<Morteza> bache ha
<Morteza> kesi nist ?
<masood_> salam man taghvime jalali ro nasb kardam vali nemidoonam chejoory run mishe
<masood_> chejoori mishe azash estefae kard
<masood_> kesi mitoone komakam kone ?
<masood_> kasi nist ?
<masood_> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<masood_> ahay mardom kasi nemikhad be man komak kone ?
<masood_> ahay
<masood_> kasi j nemide ?
<masood_> hey
<masood_> chera kasi komakam nemikone ?
<ashkan> masood_: kodoom taghvime jalali?
<masood_> taghvim jalali dg
<masood_> namayeshe taghvim
<masood_> az wiki ubuntu ownloadesh kardam
<masood_> alan to  ghesmate narm afzarame
<masood_> installesham kardam
<masood_> vali baz hichish maloom nis
<masood_> to barnameham nasbe
<masood_> ashkan mize kar kojas ?
<masood_> gofte rooye bala ya payine mize kare gnome clik rast kon o add to panelo bezan
<masood_> mize kar kojaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas?
<masood_> bayad koja clik kard ?
<masood_> ?
<masood_> ?
<masood_> ?
<masood_> ?
<masood_> ?
<masood_> ?
<masood_> ?
<masood_> ?
<masood_> ?
<masood_> ?
<masood_> ?
<masood_> ?
<masood_> ?
<masood_> mize kar kojaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas?
<linux_> salam dar morede script nevisi ye soal dashtam
<linux_> mikham toye file masalan donbale kasayi begardam ke seneshoon 20 sale
<linux_> vali nemonam bayad chetori inkaro ba grep anjam bedam
<masood_> پشد دثپهیخخدشپ پهظث  نشق نختشس
<masood_> man nemidoonam mize kar kojas ?
<masood_> linux mize kar kojas ke bayad rosh clik rast konam ?
<masood_> bayad ro mize kar clik rast konam bad add to panelo bezanam vali nemidoonam az kojao chejoorye ?
<masood_> komakam konid lotfan
<masood_> ?
<masood_> ?
<masood_> ?
<mahdy> linux_: ye khat az filet ro paste kon
<mahdy> linux_: haminja
<masood_> mahdy chera j mano nemidid ?
<masood_> man bayad koja ro mize kar clik rast konam bad add to penel bezanam ?
<mahdy> masood_: roo panel daghighan :)
<linux_> name     age       salary
<masood_> chi ?
<masood_> taghvime jalaliro nasb kardam alan bayad bara namayeshesh ro mize kar clik rast konam bad add to panel beram
<masood_> mize kar kojas bayad rosh clik ras konam
<masood_> mize kar kojas bayad rosh clik ras konam
<masood_> mize kar kojas bayad rosh clik ras konam
<masood_> mize kar kojas bayad rosh clik ras konam
<mahdy> linux_: cat yourfile.txt | grep 20
<masood_> ?
<masood_> be man komak nemikonid ?
<mahdy> masood_: ye aks upload kon az desktoper
<mahdy> desktopet*
<masood_> yani chi chejoory man inaro balad nistam
<masood_> mize kar kojas
<masood_> ?
<masood_> ashkan mize kar kojas ?
<masood_> bayad koja rosh clik rast konam
<linux_> ye soale dige age bekham miyangine salarye hameye afrado bedast biyaram chi???
<masood_> ?
<masood_> bayad koja rosh clik rast konam
<masood_> ?
<masood_> mize kar kojas ?
<linux_> kasi mitone komak kone ?
<masood_> mize kar kojas ?
<linux_> masood ,ye seri site hast ke aks upload mikone mesle site nightskin
<linux_> <linux_> ye soale dige age bekham miyangine salarye hameye afrado bedast biyaram chi???
<masood_> man mikham to mize kar clik rast konam hamin behem begoo mize kar kojas
<masood_> man mikham to mize kar clik rast konam hamin behem begoo mize kar kojas
<masood_> man mikham to mize kar clik rast konam hamin behem begoo mize kar kojas
<masood_> man mikham to mize kar clik rast konam hamin behem begoo mize kar kojas
<masood_> man mikham to mize kar clik rast konam hamin behem begoo mize kar kojas
<masood_> man mikham to mize kar clik rast konam hamin behem begoo mize kar kojas
<masood_> man mikham to mize kar clik rast konam hamin behem begoo mize kar kojas
<masood_> man mikham to mize kar clik rast konam hamin behem begoo mize kar kojas
<masood_> man mikham to mize kar clik rast konam hamin behem begoo mize kar kojas
<masood_> man mikham to mize kar clik rast konam hamin behem begoo mize kar kojas
<masood_> man mikham to mize kar clik rast konam hamin behem begoo mize kar kojas
<masood_> man mikham to mize kar clik rast konam hamin behem begoo mize kar kojas
<masood_> man mikham to mize kar clik rast konam hamin behem begoo mize kar kojas
<masood_> man mikham to mize kar clik rast konam hamin behem begoo mize kar kojas
<masood_> man mikham to mize kar clik rast konam hamin behem begoo mize kar kojas
<masood_> mize kar kojas ?
<masood_> mize kar kojas ?
<Guest24552> salam
<Guest24552> ye file daram ke be in formate[name    age    salary] mikham afradiro ke age=20 daran neshoon bede
<Guest24552> che kar konam
<Guest24552> aya kasi hast javab bede ??????????
<samira> ye soal dar morede internet downlod manager daram
<samira> kasi mitune komak kone?
<samira> salam
<Ahmadina> Hi
<Morteza> salam
<Morteza> kesi hast?
<Morteza> Salam be hame
<Morteza> Man System Lubuntu daram
<Morteza> Kist yari dahad mara ?
<Isolated> Morteza☿ inja chat room nist
<Isolated> Morteza☿ soaleto bepors
<Morteza> Pass chiye ?
<Isolated> kasi balad bashe javab mide Morteza
<Morteza> OK
<Morteza> man faghat khastam ye arze adab karde basham ... hamin
<Morteza> Arezam be houzoretoun
<Morteza> ke
<Morteza> man az Desktope LUBUNTU
<Morteza> estefade mikonam
<Isolated> esmesh LXDE hast
<Morteza> mikham
<Morteza> Ask password in login ro gheyre fa-al konam
<Morteza> vali oun ghesmatesh Diactive
<Morteza> kesi rahesho midoune?
<Morteza> ??
<Morteza> isolate aziz
<Morteza> bayad chi kar konam ?
<Isolated> Morteza☿ ino edit kon ==> /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<Morteza> khob
<Morteza> alan
<Morteza> lxdm.conf
<Morteza> hastam
<Isolated> in khato edit kon dige => autologin=username
<Morteza> ## uncomment and set autologin username to enable autologin # autologin=dgod
<Morteza> ino?
<Isolated> in ke toziheshe
<Morteza> man hamsho copy&paste mikonam
<Isolated> injaaa naaa Morteza
<Morteza> bi zahmat begoo kodom ghesmato edit konam
<Isolated> bezar too pastiebin
<Morteza> koja?
<Morteza> man taze karam
<Isolated> pastiebin.com
<Morteza> va LUBUNTo avalin tajrobeye man az
<Morteza> Gnim-Linux hast
<Morteza> Age az in so-al ham miporsam ...ye vaght narahat nashi
<Isolated> soal narahati nadare Morteza
<Morteza> OK.. merci
<Morteza> mikhastam begam Manzooreto az pastiebin
<Morteza> nafahmidam
<Isolated> Morteza☿ lxdm.conf ro copy kon bezar http://pastebin.com/
<Morteza> OK
<Morteza> Akse safe Desktop ro ham bayad az inja avaz konam ..Doroste?
<Morteza> http://pastebin.com/CgvH2KMn
<Isolated> axe safe desktop !! az lxdm.conf nist
<Morteza> bavar kon hamoune
<Isolated> Morteza☿ ino be in tabdil kon ==> # autologin=dgod ==>  autologin= Morteza
<Morteza> ahan ..
<Isolated> lxdm.conf male backgrounde oonjast ke pass mikhad
<Morteza> ohum
<Morteza> khobe ...pas akse ounja ham mitounam avaz konam
<Morteza> man vaghean khejalat mikesham
<Morteza> ke begam har chi be khodam feshar Ovordam
<Morteza> Natounestam
<Isolated> are mishe , addresse axi ro ke mikhay oonja bede
<Morteza> Akse Safeye Desktopam ro avaz konam
<Morteza> :(
<Isolated> Morteza☿ righ-click , gozineye akhar , desktopeto az oonja awaz kon
<Morteza_> isolate jan
<Morteza_> sharmande
<Morteza_> raftam tou mohit desktop
<Morteza_> right click kardam
<Morteza_> gozineye Akhar exit ro zadam
<Morteza_> system Hang kard
<Morteza_> kasi hast inja ?
<centooos> Morteza_: mikhay background avaz koni?
<Isolated> Morteza_☿ appearance ro boro
<Isolated> Morteza_☿ right-click ==> Desktop Preferences
<Morteza_> Are
<Morteza_> dar zemn
<Morteza_> lxdm.conf
<Morteza_> Save nemishe
<Morteza_> Cahti
<Morteza_> Vaghti
<Isolated> Morteza_☿ maaloome save nemishe chon bayad root bashi
<Morteza_> esme aouto login ro be morteza
<Morteza_> change mikonam
<Morteza_> save ro ghaboul nemikone
<Isolated> Morteza_☿ maaloome save nemishe chon bayad root bashi
<Morteza_> fek konam
<Morteza_> ye bar root kardam
<Morteza_> yani har bar ke mikhay tanzimate systemi ro avaz koni bayad root beshi?
<Isolated> Morteza_☿ are , system zire nazare roote na user
<Morteza_> OK
<Morteza_> ye soale dige
<Morteza_> shoma az koja fahmidi ke esme usere man morteza hast?
<Morteza_> tou oun neveshte ha ke chizi nabood
<Morteza_> Hads zadi Aya?
<Isolated> :))))))) bar asabe nicke alanet goftam , manzoor oon bood ke harchi user hast bezar
<Morteza_> O.K
<Morteza_> Akhe man ye lahze shaakh dar ovordam
<Morteza_> raftam ghashang Data ro check kardam
<Morteza_> vali ounja az esme user chizi nabood
<Morteza_> khob
<Morteza_> vasse Akse Desktop bayad chi kard kard?
<Isolated> <Isolated> Morteza_☿ right-click ==> Desktop Preferences
<Morteza_> LXDE hamchin chizi nadare
<Morteza_> mitounam
<Morteza_> az menu Start (injasho windowsi goftam )
<Morteza_> kholasse az hamounaj
<Morteza_> beram be
<Isolated> khob boro
<Morteza_> Preference
<Isolated> boro dige hamoonjast
<Morteza_> desktop session setting
<Morteza_> ejaze bede ..alan migam
<Morteza_> ounja ham hich gozineyi
<Morteza_> vasse taghiyere akse desktop nadare
<Morteza_> touyeadvanced option ham neveshte
<Morteza_> openbox-lxde
<Morteza_> faghat hamin
<Morteza> Moshkel dar root kardan daram
<Morteza> LXDM
<Morteza> mikham File lxdm.conf ro edit konam
<Morteza> dar terminal
<Morteza> ba farmane
<Morteza> sudo su
<Morteza> root@morteza-85MIV3:/home/morteza#
<Morteza> in halaet root mishe
<Morteza> vali hamchenan
<Morteza> nemitounam
<Morteza> maghadire lxdm.conf ro taghyir bedam
<Morteza> please help me
<Bahram> wb Isolated
<Isolated> Bahram☿ injaa chat room nist ke wb midi
<Bahram> Isolated: bashe ya nabashe
<Bahram> belakhare ye channel irce dg
<jupiter> salam
<Isolated> jupiter☿ aleyke salam
<jupiter> Isolated:  ghorbonet :  vidalia o tor o tamame ezafatesho az software center down kardam ama vasl nemishe vaghti barnamasho baz mikonam!!
<Isolated> jupiter☿ IP & PORT ro too ff set kon
<jupiter> ip ro to fire fox set kardam ..khode barname vasl nemishe
<Bahram> jupiter: az makhazen dl kardi?
<jupiter> are
<Bahram> che ip va portio set mikoni?
<jupiter> 127.0.0.1:9050
<jupiter> soks5
<sterNiX>  jupiter tor button ro vase ff nasb kardi?
<jupiter> na : midoni tor ro ke vaz mikonam sabz nemishe hamon avalesh mige :Failed to parse/validate config: Failed to bind one of the listener ports.
<Bahram> bebin jupiter age tor 'o az site khodesh dl kardi bayad varede folderesh beshi bad ba sh start tor browser ro run koni
<Bahram> ama age az makhazen dl kardi
<sterNiX> jupiter /etc/init.d/tor restart
<Bahram> boro to terminal bad type kon tor bad Enter
<Bahram> bad to firefox set kon
<sterNiX> jupiter  ozve gorohe tor bebin hasi?
<sterNiX> groups bezan
<jupiter> Bahram: az makhza vidalia va anonymizing overlay network for tcp ro gereftam hamasho
<jupiter> bahram : ozr mikham yeho kharj shodam chi gofti
<Bahram> jupiter: moshkeli nis
<jupiter> dar rabete ba tor dashtim harf mizadim
<Bahram> jupiter: are:)
<Bahram> man mikhastam begam
<Bahram> inchizaee ke gofti fek konam lazem nis
<Bahram> man fedora estefade mikonam
<jupiter> khob hamasho kolan pak konam  man ubuntu :gnome
<Bahram> fagat tor va torcore az makhazen gereftam
<Bahram> jupiter: nemidonam un chejoorias
<Bahram> vali fek konam ziad fargi nadare
<Bahram> bad to firefox set kardam
<Bahram> rahat kar mikone
<jupiter> khob ta tor ejra nashe vasl nashe ke tanzim kardan ff fayde nadare
<Bahram> az khode site tor ham yeki gereftam ke onam set kardan niaz nadare karam mikone vali yekam soatesh kame
<Bahram> jupiter:
<jupiter> bahram : bale
<Bahram> boro to terminal type kon tor bebin chi mishe
<jupiter> matnesho copy konam inja?
<jupiter> bebini
<Bahram> bale
<jupiter> Mar 06 03:09:52.283 [notice] Tor v0.2.1.30. This is experimental software. Do not rely on it for strong anonymity. (Running on Linux x86_64)
<jupiter> Mar 06 03:09:52.285 [notice] Initialized libevent version 2.0.12-stable using method epoll. Good.
<jupiter> Mar 06 03:09:52.285 [notice] Opening Socks listener on 127.0.0.1:9050
<jupiter> Mar 06 03:09:52.285 [warn] Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Address already in use. Is Tor already running?
<jupiter> Mar 06 03:09:52.285 [warn] Failed to parse/validate config: Failed to bind one of the listener ports.
<jupiter> Mar 06 03:09:52.285 [err] Reading config failed--see warnings above.
<Bahram> jupiter: man nemidonam to ubuntu nemidonam koja mishe prossessha ro rasad kard
<Bahram> processha*
<jupiter> ok
<jupiter> sabr kon : mr30 vaght mizari
<Bahram> bebin barnameyee dari be esme system monitor
<jupiter> privoxy ro pak konam benazaret dorost mishe ?
<Bahram> age natonesti peyda koni computero restart kon
<Bahram> jupiter: bad toro ejra kon
<jupiter> system monitor ro peyda va ejra kardam alan to tabe process hast
<Bahram> jupiter: bebin tor has
<Bahram> age has ba end process bebandesh
<jupiter> na faghat vidali hast ke onam slipp hast
<Bahram> khob bebandesh
<jupiter> bastam
<jupiter> ?
<Bahram> bad toro ejra kon
<jupiter> to terminal
<Bahram> are
<jupiter> bazam hamon erorr
<Bahram> jupiter: mage geir az terminal jaye dg ham has?
<Bahram> masalan be tor graphici
<Bahram> tore*
<jupiter> :) ozr mikham taze karam
<jupiter> tore to  terminal zadam mige not found
<Bahram> bebin to liste barnameha barnamee be esm tor hastesh
<Bahram> lol
<jupiter> na faghat vidalia hast
<jupiter>  Command 'tor' from package 'tor' (universe)
<Bahram> jupiter: man ta injasho balad bodam
<jupiter> mr30 azizam
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-06
<faustische> You really want to remove tor from your init if you want to run it with vidalia
<faustische> init runs it with the root user and hence, vidalia can't have any control upon it
<Morteza> hi
<Morteza> mikham ke vaghte Login Kardan
<Morteza> bedoune password bashe
<Morteza> chi kar konam?
<Morteza> :((]
<Morteza> kesi hast javabe mano bede
<Morteza> Aloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<unknownn> salam bar hameye asatid
<unknownn> man ye linux dashtam ke too ye drive nasb karde boodam ( primary partition ) . ama badesh too ye drive dige ye linux dige nasb kardam ( secondary partition ) .  hala vaghti system ro boot mikonam too menu faghat linux dovomi hast ama linux avali dige nist
<unknownn> aya rahi hast ke beshe be linux avaliye dobare vared shod ?
<everplays> unknownn, bale, bayad grub-et ro update koni
<everplays> google koni peyda mikoni dar moredesh
<faustische> yeki be in doostemoon bege che kelid-vajehayi ro too Google jostojoo kone
<unknownn> midoonam ke bayad menu.lst ro edit konam
<unknownn> ama nemidoonam bayad chisho edit konam
<everplays> unknownn, fekr konam too wiki.ubuntu.ir ham begardi dar moredesh peyda koni
<faustische> momkene zehnesh baraye yaftane kalamate Ingilisi yari nakone
<alabd> unknownn: update-grub  or update-grub 2  tu grub haye akhir menu.lst vojud nadare
<hamed> salam
<alabd> hamed: aleikom salam
<unknownn> too linuxe man hast
<unknownn> too menu,lst ye motoghayer hasy be esme default
<hamed> man ye moshkeli daram
<hamed> onam ine ke
<alabd> unknownn: dastury ke dadam bezanind
<unknownn> ba meghdare 0
<hamed> usb 3 kar nemikone
<unknownn> linuxe man ubuntu 8.10 hast !!!!!!
<unknownn> kheili ghadimiye
<faustische> unknownn, be oon rabti nadare
<faustische> alan google mikonam
<faustische> binam chi miad
<unknownn> update-grub ro zadam
<unknownn> ama be nazar mirese file boote oon yeki linuxam hanooz too menu.lst nayoomade
<faustische> unknownn, 2 ta systeme amel_et chian?
<hamed_> salam gablan toye ubuntu 10.10  usb 3 kar mikard ama toye ubuntu 11.10 kar nemikone
<hamed_> yeki komak kone
<unknownn> backtrack5 & ubuntu 8.10 . alan ba ubuntu bala hasam
<faustische> 2 ta ubuntu dari
<faustische> bebinam chi gir miamam
<unknownn> ye backtrack (ubuntu-base ) va ye ubuntu
<hamed_> kasi nemidone chikar konam
<unknownn> man khodam searchaki kardam fek konam bayad /boot/grub/menu.lst ro edit kard
<hamed_> alan fagat ubuntu 11.10 daram
<unknownn> ama nemidoonam kojasho ?!:(
<faustische> unknownn, https://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=dual+boot+2|two+linux|ubuntu+distros|distributions+grub+-%22windows%22&oq=dual+boot+2|two+linux|ubuntu+distros|distributions+grub+-%22windows%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=3&gs_upl=13148l29683l0l30322l41l41l0l0l0l2l535l6851l14.15.9.2.0.1l41l0&gs_l=serp.3...13148l29683l0l30323l41l41l0l0l0l2l535l6851l14j15j9j2j0j1l41l0
<hamed_> yani ba grab hal mishe
<faustische> unknownn, Google: dual boot 2|two linux|ubuntu distros|distributions grub -"windows"
<hamed_> usb 3 man kar nemikone
<hamed_> kolan geyre fal shode
<unknownn> Thanks MR faustische ;)
<hamed_> gablan ba ubuntu 10.10 moshkel nadashtam
<faustische> unknownn, sharmande alan kheili saram sholooghe
<faustische> unknownn, maghzamam yari nemikone
<faustische> unknownn, bia masalan too forum-e technotux, zoodtar rahnamayi migiri
<faustische> s/zoodtar/behtar/
<faustische> unknownn, vali age ingilisit khoobe hamoon google-i ke goftam, javab ro dare!
<hamed_> kasi nist javabe manu bede
<azadi> سلام
<azadi> يه سوال داشتم كسي ميتونه يه راه حلي جلوي پام بزاره؟
<azadi> ياهو مسنجر تاكيد ميكنم خود ياهو مسنجر ور چجوري ميشه نصبش كرد
<hamed_> فکر نکنم کسی کمکت کنه
<faustische> azadi, nemishe
<hamed_> چون خوده لینوکس برنامه های بهتری داره
<faustische> daghighan!
<hamed_> میشه از طریق wine
<faustische> va ba crossover momkene betooni nasbesh koni
<faustische> man ba wine sa'y kardam nashod
<hamed_> برنامه های چت رو داری تو لینوکست؟
<faustische> azadi, pluginhaye voice va video ro baraye Pidgin ya Empathy nasb kon
<hamed_> چرا از pidgin استفاده نمیکنی
<faustische> azadi, Skype ham nasb mishe
<faustische> azadi, OOvOO ham fekr konam nasb she
<hamed_> آره
<hamed_> az pidgin estefade kon hame chi dare baraye cht
<faustische> azadi, Bitlbee ham baraye khatte farman (terminal)
<faustische> azadi, Video chat vase Google Talk ham hast, faghat beppa Firefox ro be fuck nade
<hamed_> az kopete ham mitoni bara chat estefade koni
<faustische> hamed_, ah, kopete, hanooz nasbesh nakardam
<hamed_> man ba kopete kar mikonam
<hamed_> mitonam begam behtar az pidgin hast
<hamed_> boro be markaze narm afzari va kopete ro nasb kon
<faustische> in GNOME-e jadid dahane adamo servis nemikone, khodayish?
<faustische> az oon roozi ke in jadide oomad, man raftam roo Debian
<hamed_> cheshe mage?
<azadi> دوستان من هم از پدجن استفاده كردم هم ساير پلاگين هاي صوتي و تصويري رو نصب كردم
<faustische> hamed_, akhe chera taskbar nadare?!
<azadi> متاسفانه نميشد مكالمه تصويري يا حتي صوتي رو راه انداخت
<faustische> hamed_, albatte midoonam gnome shell ham hast bahash
<azadi> با وين نصب شد
<hamed_> yani chi nadare mitoni narmafzarhaei mesle dock ro nasb koni
<faustische> azadi, yahoo ba wine? ba'yide USB ro beshnase
<azadi> اما اجرا نشد
<faustische> azadi, webcam ham bayide
<hamed_> azadi boro va
<hamed_> kopete ro nasb kon
<faustische> hamed_, esme package-e dock-esh chie?
<faustische> hamed_, Cairo dock?
<azadi> kopeto جواب ميده؟
<hamed_> man ham moshkele to ro ba  pidgin dashtam
<hamed_> ama kopete behtare
<azadi> من ميخوام مكالمه صوتي و تصويري راه بيفته
<azadi> حامد جان kopeto از صوت و تصوير پشتيباني از پروتكل هاي ياهو
<hamed_> bara mokaleme ke bayad skype nasb koni ama bara chat tasviri kopete ro nasb kon
<azadi> اَه اين شركت ياهو ديگه چقد بي شرف كه واسه لينوكسي ها برنامه نميده!
<faustische> azadi, oona sponsor-e FreeBSD hastan, nemidoonam chera versione Linux nemidan!!!
<hamed_> are clario dock
<faustische> hamed_, oonam taskbar nadare ke! daramesh!
<faustische> bikhial
<hamed_> manzoret az taskbar chiye???
<faustische> mitoonam gnome shell ro benasbam
<azadi> مايكروسافت با اون انحصارش اسكايپ رو هنوز داره واسه لينوكس ساپورت ميكنه اما ياهو.......
<hamed_> ro kodom noskhe mikhay genome shell nasb koni
<faustische> hamed_, in navari ke payine safhe miad, window-hat ro neshoon mide va roosh click mikoni
<faustische> gnome shell ro benasbam halle
<faustische> mishe shekle gnome-e ghadimi
<azadi> الان ميرم kopeto نصب كنم
<faustische> azadi, apt-cache search kopete
<hamed_> bara taskbar mitoni
<azadi> تو مخازن هست
<azadi> دارم نصب ميكنم
<hamed_> bad az nasb boro to setting va tike video ro faal kon
<faustische> hamed_, hame chize Debian aalie, gheyr az supporte iPod o iPad
<hamed_> bara taskbar
<faustische> hamed_, man too Ubuntu iPod Touch 4 ro ba Banshee sync mikardam
<faustische> hamed_, hamchenin iPad
<hamed_> mitoni xfce ro nasb koni
<faustische> hamed_, Banshee-e Debian kheili zirkhakie
<hamed_> mishe mohite gadimiy
<azadi> راستي من حتي گياچي رو نصب كرده بودم اون هم واسه كار من جواب نداد
<azadi> ببببينيم kopeteچي ميشه
<faustische> azadi, giachi? chejoori minevisanesh>? mikham benasbam
<hamed_> kopete aliye
<hamed_> man ke bahash moshkel nadaram
<azadi> به نظر من يك موزيك پلير خيلي از امكانات رو بايد داشته باشه
<hamed_> dar zemn ubuntu ham ke ro debian hast
<azadi> كه من آماروك رو انتخحاب ميكنم
<azadi> محيط زيبا
<azadi> كتابخونه قوي
<faustische> vase sync e iPod ba Linux avval bayad ba SSH be iPod login koni ye kami hackesh koni
<hamed_> man ba smplayer kar mikonam va gahi ham movie
<faustische> avvalesh ye hack-e koochik mikhad
<azadi> گياچي     gyachi
<faustische> azadi, mersi
<hamed_> midonin har ki bayad bebine ba che noskhey rahate
<azadi> خواهش ميكنم
<hamed_> man ba ubuntu ham karhaye gerafiki mikonam ham barname nevisi
<faustische> man alan 11 sale dast be Windows nazadam
<hamed_> pas az ma sartaroi
<faustische> faghat aloodeye iPad shodam
<azadi> اآره حامد اين هم حرفيه اما من چون به لايريكهاي ترانه اي انگليسي علاقه داشتم آماروك اين كار رو واسم راحت انجام ميده
<faustische> oonam chonke PDF-khoonhaye Android ashghal o kondan!
<hamed_> man nazdike 6 mahe windows naraftam va daram linux ro jedi peygiri mikonam
<faustische> man piremarde Linux e desktop am B-)
<hamed_> tagriban tamame niyazhamo javab mide
<faustische> are
<hamed_> are
<faustische> kheili ham rahattar az windowse
<azadi> دروغ چرا الان با يه سيستم ويندوزي دارم با شما چت ميكنم
<azadi> اگه اين ياهو مسنجر جور بشه
<azadi> خودم رو از ويندوز ميكنم
<hamed_> dar zemn chera to ubuntu ham taskbar hast
<faustische> nemipoke, virus nadare, sari' kar mikone
<hamed_> kodom noskhe ro dari
<faustische> hamed_, akharish
<hamed_> kopete jabeto mide
<azadi> انشالله
<faustische> hamed_, pakesh kardam, alan roo Debian-am
<hamed_> man 11.10 ro daram
<hamed_> alan
<azadi> من از اوبونتو 8.04 با اوبونتو هستم
<hamed_> 10 ta panjare daram
<azadi> ولي به دلايلي مجبورم از ويندوز استفاده كنم
<azadi> يكي دانلود آفلاينه
<faustische> man az Slackware haye bastani roo Linux-am
<faustische> che dahani azam saf shod ta driver-e winmodem ro nasb konam
<hamed_> miram ro home folder klick mikonam safahat ro kocholo miyare
<faustische> good ol' days! heh!
<azadi> حدود چهار سال پيش يه اسكاي نت واسه دانلود افلاين داشتم كه رو لينوكس جواب ميداد
<azadi> اما ديگه ساپورت نميشه
<azadi> شماها چيزي سراغ نداريد واسه آفلاين بچه ها؟
<faustische> Skynet chie?
<faustische> http://www.rapidpars.com
<azadi> اسكاي نت يه نرم افزاره كه ميتوني به صورت آفلاين دانلود داشته باشي
<faustische> va
<azadi> از طريق كارت دي وي بي
<faustische> offline?
<hamed_> che jaleb
<faustische> ma too Iran az technologie pichideye koffar bikhabarim
<azadi> بله
<azadi> يه ديش
<azadi> يه ال ان بي
<azadi> يه كارت دي وي بي
<faustische> مومن اینا رو به ما هم یاد بده
<azadi> و يه سيستم توپ لازم داري
<hamed_> fahmidam
<hamed_> chi ro migi
<faustische> اسکای نت
<faustische> نداشتم تا حالا
<azadi> اتفاقا اين تكنولوژي رو جهان سومي ها پياده كردن
<hamed_> on roz ba nasabe mahvare sohbat mikardam goft to iran javab nemide
<azadi> اتفاقا الان من دارم مي گيرم
<azadi> هر ساعت حدود 1 گيگ دانلود دارم
<hamed_> che chizhaei lazem dare
<azadi> اما يه بدي داره
<faustische> azadi, عزیز ایمیلتو میدی ازت یاد بگیرم؟ منم میخوام
<hamed_> yektarafe hast
<azadi> تو فقط ميتوني نوع فابل و حجمش رو تعيين كتني بقيش با ماهوارس
<azadi> كه چي بت بده
<faustische> خط زمینی میخواد واسه ارسال
<faustische> میشه وب‌گردی هم کرد باهاش؟
<azadi> alinazari1987@gmail.com
<hamed_> kopete ro dawnload kardi??
<azadi> نه
<faustische> azadi, mersiç damet garm!
<azadi> بله
<azadi> دارم باش ور ميرم
<azadi> خواهش
<azadi> بله يكطرفه
<faustische> azadi, alan google kardam skynet chertopert ovord
<faustische> azadi, chi search konam,
<faustische> azadi, یه چند تا سایت معرفی میکنی؟
<hamed_> man fagat ba ubuntu ye moshkel daram onam ine ke USB3 kar nemikone to noskhe haye gabli kar mikard
<faustische> بااس برم یه کارت یو‌اس‌بی ۳ بگیرم
<azadi> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%84%D9%88%D8%AF%20%D8%A2%D9%81%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%8A%D9%86&source=web&cd=6&ved=0CFwQFjAF&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tebyan.net%2Findex.aspx%3Fpid%3D17257%26threadID%3D37533&ei=W8pVT5CyNJHYsgaSxYnLBg&usg=AFQjCNGnSevvo46rJp9zswMN8j-yaM6jnw&cad=rja
<azadi> اينم لينك
<faustische> مرسی
<azadi> متاسفانه كوبتو هم جواب نميده
<hamed_> azadi ye websayti hast moadele narm afzari linux ro ba windows mide
<hamed_> sky net ro mineveshti shayad dashte bashe
<hamed_> chera chikaresh kardi ke javab nemide??
<hamed_> rafti ro tanzimatesh??
<faustische> azadi, مخازن اوبونتو و کوبونتو یکی هستن
<hamed_> fekr konam motafavet hastan
<azadi> همه جا رفتم
<azadi> نميشه
<hamed_> bebin azadi boro be tanzimate kopete
<hamed_> chera
<hamed_> bayad beshe
<hamed_> magar in ke codec webcamet geyre faal bashe
<azadi> چت ميشه
<azadi> تصوير نيست
<azadi> آها تصوير اومد
<azadi> فقط صدا
<hamed_> khob man migam gadam be gadam boro
<hamed_> didi mishe
<hamed_> seda ro ham gereftam man
<hamed_> fagat yadam rafte chejori bod
<hamed_> ye khabare khob ham bedam
<hamed_> onam ine ke ubuntu bara andoroid ham omad
<hamed_> ro goshihaye motorola ke test kardan filmesho daram
<hamed_> taze ba kable hdmi mishe be tv zad
<hamed_> va ye mohide desktop dasht
<hamed_> omidvaram in technology be iran ham zodtar biyad
<hamed_> kopete behtar az pidgin hast
<hamed_> pidgin ingadr payamharo tekrari mifrestad ta inke raftam ro kopete
<hamed_> man daram miram yavash yavash age kari dashtin in email man hastesh:jalaeihamed@gmail.com
<hamed_> by
<faustische> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linuxanswers-discussion-27/discussion-installing-skystar-2-in-linux-304058/
<azadi> متاسفانه من هنوز راهی برای استفاده کردن از تمام امکانات یاهو مسنجر برای اوبونتو پیدا نککردم
<azadi> راستی یه سوال؟
<azadi> vhejuri az IRC ubunti iran estefade konam tu messenger
<azadi> yani join kardanesh ro balad nistam
<mahdy> azadi: "/join #ubuntu-ir"
<mahdy> azadi: bedoon " ha albate
<azadi> مرسی
<mahdy> azadi: server ro ham freenode entekhab kon
<azadi> راستی یه راه حل ندارید واسه اینکه من چجوری دانلود آفلاینم رو راه بندازم زو اوبونتو
<azadi> چند سال قبل یه اسکای نت بود
<azadi> ولی الان دیگه جواب نمیده
<alabd>  /part #ubutnu-ir www.amnava.ir
<MRMI> salam bar hameye asatid
<MRMI> man ye folderi daram ke toosh ye seri package hast. hala age bekham ye package ra az too in folder ba dependency haye oon nasb konam bayad chikar konam ?
<Isolated> MRMI☿ dpkg -i
<MRMI> vaghti dpkg -i ro mizanam package ro nasb mikone ama dependency hasho na
<MRMI> vase hamin akhatesh error mide
<Isolated> roosh double click kon , Gdebi baz mishe
<MRMI> Isolated --> barnamye vase baz kardane .deb roo systemam nasb nist ( software-center nasb nist)
<Isolated> MRMI☿ ubuntu darii ?
<MRMI> backtrack 5  (ubuntu-base hast)
<Isolated> MRMI☿ dep hash kenareshe ya na ?
<MRMI> isolated --> bale
<Isolated> MRMI☿ age dep hash kenareshe injoori nasb kon ==> dpkg -i *.deb
<MRMI> isolated --> dorost mifarmayid ama intori kheili dige az packagehayi ke too folder hast ro ham nsab mikone ke man nemikham
<Isolated> MRMI☿ man dpkg ro bekhoon ye ghesmat dare damorede depends mesalesho negah kon
<MRMI> OK Thanks MR Isolated ;)
<Isolated> MRMI☿ http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/miscellaneous/135612-using-apt-get-install-packages-local-system.html
<EMAD1911> salammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<EMAD1911> kasi hast??????
<EMAD1911> man moshkel daram doostan!
<Isolated> EMAD1911☿ inja chat room nist , moshkeleto begooo
<Isolated> bepors shayad kasi balad bashe javab bede
<EMAD1911> man rooye laptopam akharin noskhe ro nasb kardam
<EMAD1911_> ba tammame update
<EMAD1911_> man akharin noskhe ro nasb kardam
<EMAD1911_> ha va driver haa
<EMAD1911_> hala meno ha ke vaz mishe
<EMAD1911_> ke masalan chand ta mored dare toosh
<EMAD1911_> ya in ke sedaro ta tah ke ziad mikonam
<EMAD1911_> 1kish bishtar namayesh peida nemikone
<EMAD1911_> hame menu haye oon bala
<EMAD1911_> click mikonam vaz nemishe dige
<EMAD1911_> ham to 2d ham khodesh
<EMAD1911_> kasi midoone cheshe?
<EMAD1911_> modele laptop = lenovo z470
<Isolated> EMAD1911_☿ man ke nafahmidam chi goftiii !!!! moshkelet daghighan chie ??
<EMAD1911_> bebin har menu keshoyi ke vaz mikonam
<EMAD1911_> mesle online acc haa
<EMAD1911_> mikham add konam
<EMAD1911_> + ro ke mizanam
<EMAD1911_> faghat google ro dare
<EMAD1911_> baghie ro namayesh nemide
<Isolated> Gnome-shell dariii EMAD1911_ ???
<EMAD1911_> na !
<EMAD1911_> man taze karam
<EMAD1911_> :-S
<Isolated> pas chi dari EMAD1911_
<Isolated> desktopet chie EMAD1911_ ?
<EMAD1911_> bebin nemidoonam vala
<EMAD1911_> aha hamoon pishfarzeshe
<Isolated> age gnome-shell dari ke faghat google ro dare too online accounts
<EMAD1911_> khob bayad chi nasb konam ta doros she?
<Isolated> hichiiii , faghat google dare !!! bayad waysii ta version haye baadiiiye Gnome
<EMAD1911_> pas bayad az barname  messenger estefade konam?
<Isolated> az empathy estefade kon ya pidgin
<EMAD1911_> koodoom behtare/?
<Isolated> pidgin
<EMAD1911_> mercccc
<EMAD1911_> kheily komak kardi ;)
<Isolated> ;) np
<elseif> aqa kasi moshkeli ba keyboard nadare ? man keyboardam yeho khodesh change mishe
<elseif> albate in moshkel faqat zamani pish miad ke keyboard farsie , yeyho english mishe
<zzz> salam ye soal????
<zzz> ba che dastori to linux mishe akse ye gorbbeo to khoroji neshoon dade
<zzz> kasi mitoone komak kone ?
<zzz> kasi midone????
<zzz> kodom dastoor mitoone tasvire ye masalan gorbaro to khoroji namayesh bede??
<M522> salam
<M522> tor e man ye dafei ghata shod
<M522> kasi hast komakam kone?
<Hamed1> ubuntu ki estefadeh mikone?
<Hamed1> in tor chetor nasb mishe ta kar bokone ? divonam kard
<Hamed1> faghat vidalia ro az makhzan begiram kafieh
<centooos> Hamed1: www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<Hamed1> centooos: azizam linked filtereh khob!! :(
<centooos> Hamed1: ba ye chizi besh vasl sho begiresh :D
<Hamed1> centooos:khob azizam jonam sarvaram ba chi man hichi nadarm khob !!! :)
<Hamed1> centooos: man az software center ubuntu vidalia ro gereftam ama vasl nemishe sabz nemishe erorr config mide
<centooos> Hamed1:tar xzf tor-0.2.2.35.tar.gz; cd tor-0.2.2.35
<centooos>     ./configure && make
<centooos> Hamed1: bbein ino mitoni bezani
<Hamed1> centooos: bashe azizam
<Hamed1> tar xzf tor-0.2.2.35.tar.gz; cd tor-0.2.2.35
<centooos> Hamed1: nagereft?
<Hamed1> na
<Hamed1> centooos: man faghat vidalia ro begiram kafieh
<Hamed1> ?
<centooos> Hamed1: nemidonam man intori gereftam
<Hamed1> centooos: az site khodesh gerefti ya makhzan
<centooos> Hamed1: site khodesh . torproject.org
<Hamed1> centooos: ok mr30 azizam beram bebinam mitonam az sitesh begiram
<Hamed1> centooos: azizam ino bayad aval begiram http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists/tor-0.2.3.x-hardy/main/binary-amd64/
<sadrolla> salam doostan
<sadrolla> من مي خوام صفحاتي خاص از يك سايت رو با فايل هاي صوتي مربوط به اون صفحات رو دانلود كنم
<sadrolla> كسي هست راهنمايي كنه ؟
<Isolated> sadrolla☿ scrapbook waseye ff ro begir , extension hast baraye ff
<sadrolla> Isolated: oon ro daram vali khoob kar namikone
<Isolated> sadrolla☿ tooye extension haye ff ro search kon
<sadrolla> Isolated: اين لينك رو ببنيد http://www.tebyan.net/newindex.aspx?PageSize=1&BOOKID=13794&PageIndex=0&PID=30616
<sadrolla> Isolated: اين كتاب رو تيكه تيكه گذاشتن و پايينش شماره داره كه ميره صفحه بعد و تو هر صفحه چند تا فايل صوتي هست
<sadrolla> من اون صفحات رو + فايلهاي صوتي مربوطه مي خوام
<Isolated> i have no idea
<Azadi> متاسسفانه نرم افزار kopete هم نیازهای من رو کامل رفع نکرد
<Azadi> دیگه نمیدونم باید چکار کنم
<Azadi> وقتی نشه از تمام امکانات یاهو مسنجر توی گنو لینوکس استفاده کرد دیگه به چه دردی میخوره
<Azadi> راستی یه سوال جی تالک رو واسه اوبونتو خود گوگل داده یا نه؟
<Isolated> Azadi☿ pidgin
<Isolated> Azadi☿ gyAchi
<Isolated> Azadi☿ google-talk plugin
<Azadi> اینها همرو تست کردم
<Azadi> تمام پلاگینهای مربوطه رو هم نصب کردم
<Isolated> Azadi☿ che emkanati mikhay ?
<Azadi> از بس تو گوگل و فروم های مربوط به لینوکس چرخیدم دیگه خسته شدم
<Azadi> تازه وب انگلیسی رو هم گشتم
<Azadi> نمیشه از مکالمه تصویری و صوتی به طور کامل استفاده کرد
<Azadi> امکاناتی مثل مکالمه صوتی وتصویری
<Azadi> این تنها مشکل نیست
<Azadi> قبلا از اسکای نتی واسه دانلود آفلاین استفاده میکردم
<Azadi> الان جواب نمیده تو اوبونتو
<Isolated> Azadi☿ skype -- goolgetalk-plugin --- gyAchi --- age nakhasti , yahoo ro ba wine nasb kon
<Azadi> نمیدونم چکار کنم
<Isolated> Azadi☿ Gyachi ro test kon hamoon yahoo-e , hamoon karaye yahoo ro anjam mide
<Isolated> Azadi☿ waseye skynet ham barname hast ke :-/
<Azadi> تست زدم
<Azadi> خیلی وقته
<Azadi> تصویر جواب نمیده
<Isolated> Azadi☿ skype , khodam har rooz daram ba skype kar mikonam
<Azadi> اسکای نت سراغ ا داری بم بدی
<Azadi> اسکایپ نیازی به چیز چی ان نداره که؟
<Azadi> دوست عزیز اگه اسکاینت تحت لینوکس سراغ داری لینکش رو لططف کن
<Azadi> تا از دست این ویندوز من خلاص بشم
<Azadi> دوستان کسی میتونه راهنمایی  کنه
<Isolated> esme barnamat chie too windows Azadi
<Azadi> skynet
<Azadi> skynet fishsat
<Azadi> رو ماهواره دبلیو 3
<Azadi> فرکانس 11170
<Azadi> ببخشید11770
<Azadi> مرسی دوست من که تو لا اقل جواب من رو میدی
<Azadi> بقیه انگار که نه انگار
<Azadi> فکر کنم یکی از دلایل مهاجرت نکردن به گنو لینوکس
<Isolated> Azadi☿ saate 3 shab ooomadi entezar dari javab bedan !! mellat khaban
<Azadi> پشتیبانی اون تئوسط خود لینوکسی ها باشه
<Azadi> که یه خورده حماین نمیکنن
<Azadi> من از صبح تا حالا 4 بار اومدم
<Azadi> همین مسایل رو بیان کردم
<Azadi> اما...........
<Isolated> Azadi☿ search koni javab migiri ==> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,7410.0.html
<Azadi> مرسی تا حالا صدبار زدم اما خبری نیست
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-07
<faustische> Salam
<barbapapa> سلام. کسی هست از طریق vm dns ست کرده باشه؟
<alireza> kasi hast ?
<Hamed1> salam dostan man ubuntu kare taze kare bicharam toro be khoda komakam konid filter shekan tor ro nasb konam aga chize digei ham hast jay gozin begin savab dare!! :(
<chalist> Hamed1 : ye addon barraye firefox hast be name cocoon fekr konam. search kon. nasb kon. too sitesh ye account besaz. badesh user , pass bede o connect sho
<Hamed1> chalist: mr30 alan emtehan mikonam
<Hamed1> chalist: mamnonam az lotefet kar mikone top
<chalist> Hamed1: khahesh mikonam. movafagh bashi
<Hamed1> chalist: faghta azizam man age bekham hamey barnameham az filter shekan estefadeh konan chikar konam ?
<chalist> hamed1: in faghat bara firefox kar mikone. nemidoonam mishe hamchin kari kard ya na
<Hamed1> tor ro chetor nasb konam baladi ?
<chalist> Hamed1: bebakhshid. nadidam. reply kon ke alert bede
<Hamed1> chalist:tor ro chetor nasb konam baladi ? bebakhsh vaghteto migiram
<chalist> Hamed1: khahesh mikonam. na manam mesle shoma taze karam. vali ye google mikonam lana
<Hamed1> chalist: ok mr30 :) bazam mamnonam
<chalist> Hamed1: albate age az sitesh download koni noskheye linux ro mitooni be rahati estefade bokoni. bedoone nasb. khodesh FF portable ham dare
<Hamed1> ok aziazm
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-08
<ali__> salam.   chejuri mitoonam size unity ro koochik konam?
<qilinell> ‏کسی از آیندیکا استفاده می کنه ؟
<qilinell> ‏Shahrzad: سلام
<qilinell> ‏شما از آیدنتکا استفاده می کنید
<qilinell> ‏اکانت من رو بستن چرا
<Shahrzad> qilinell: سلام، کی اکانت شما روبسته؟ متوجه نمیشم
<qilinell> ‏Shahrzad: من دیروز یه اکانت گرفته بودم و خیلی خوشم اومده بود الان بستن
<qilinell> ‎Shahrzad: http://identi.ca/qilinell
<qilinell> ‏Shahrzad: می دننید ادمینش کیه
<Shahrzad> والا نمیدونم ولی فک کنم یه ایمیل بزنید
<qilinell> ‏Shahrzad: زدم اما خبری نیست
<Shahrzad> فک کنم میتونید از ایشون بپرسید http://identi.ca/evan
<qilinell> ‏آخه چه طوری
<qilinell> ‏Shahrzad: می شه یه ریپلای بهش بزنی
<Shahrzad> qilinell: آخه من چی بگم؟
<qilinell> ‏Shahrzad: بگو بابا چرا این یارو رو بستی یوزر نیمم رو بهش بده
<hassan> hi
<hassan> salam
<M522M> سلام
<M522M> من ن می تون م tor وصل ش م
<M522M> یعنی وصل می ش ه ولی سایت ها رو ن می آره
<M522M> کس ی هست کمک م کن ه؟
<M522M> کس ی نی ست؟
<M522M> کس ی نی ست؟
<M522M> کس ی نی ست؟
<M522M> کس ی نی ست؟
<M522M> کس ی نی ست؟
<M522M> کس ی نی ست؟
<M522M> کس ی نی ست؟
<M522M> کس ی نی ست؟
<M522M> کس ی هست کمک م کن ه؟
<M522M> کس ی نی ست؟
<M522M> کس ی هست کمک م کن ه؟
<M522M> کس ی نی ست؟
<M522M> کس ی نی ست؟
<M522M> کس ی نی ست؟
<M522M> کس ی نی ست؟
<M522M> ممنون
<M522M> مثل این که کس ی نی ست
<M522M> به درود
<AbOlFaZl_> salam
<AbOlFaZl_> من یه مشکل دارم کسی هست
<AbOlFaZl_> ؟
<AbOlFaZl_> buzz
<chalist> AbOlFaZl_, yeki hast ke shayad natoone komaket kone. vali begoo ta baham ye kari konim
<AbOlFaZl_> دمت هات
<AbOlFaZl_> ویندوز 7 داشتم
<AbOlFaZl_> اوبونتو1104 ریختم
<AbOlFaZl_> بعد تو منوی بوت ویندوز 7 نمیاد که انتخاب کنم
<AbOlFaZl_> الان فقط میتونم تو اوبونتو برم
<AbOlFaZl_> mr haasty>
<AbOlFaZl_> >
<AbOlFaZl_> ?
<chalist> khob grabet moshkel dare
<chalist> updatesh kon
<chalist> fekr konam bad nasb kardi
<chalist> ama mishe dorostesh kard
<AbOlFaZl_> والا 3 شبه دارم آپدیت میکنم اوبونتو رو
<AbOlFaZl_> به امید اینکه درست بشه
<AbOlFaZl_> ولی نشد
<AbOlFaZl_> خوب چجوری؟
<chalist> AbOlFaZl_, صبر کن
<AbOlFaZl_> اوکی
<strnx> AbOlFaZl_ ☣ windowset ro pak nakardi?
<strnx> age kardi ke hichi
<AbOlFaZl_> نه
<strnx> age nakardi grub ro bayad tanzim koni
<strnx> !grub | AbOlFaZl_
<lubotu3> AbOlFaZl_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<AbOlFaZl_> توی پارتیشن جدید ریختم اوبونتو رو
<chalist> AbOlFaZl_, http://cherknevis.ir/blog/1389/11/26/%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%B2%D9%87-%D8%A7%D9%88%D9%84%D8%B4%D9%87-%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%85%DB%8C%D8%B1-%DA%AF%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%A8-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D9%88%D8%A8%D9%88%D9%86%D8%AA%D9%88/
<AbOlFaZl_> ok
<AbOlFaZl_> i see
<AbOlFaZl_> thanks
<strnx> AbOlFaZl_ ☣ http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<strnx> inam hast
<AbOlFaZl_> why filter mikonam akhe
<AbOlFaZl_> age ina javab nadad ba filtershekan on akhary ro check mikonam
<AbOlFaZl_> thanks again
<strnx> AbOlFaZl_ ☣ http://pastebin.com/XkFFrkSQ
<strnx> site ro vasat gozashtam onja
<AbOlFaZl_> ogey
<AbOlFaZl_> omidvaram emshab hal beshe
<AbOlFaZl_> khalas shim
<AbOlFaZl_> این ترمینال رو چجوری بیارم دادا؟
<AbOlFaZl_> میگه سی دی اوبونتو رو بزار بعد با بوت بیا بالا
<AbOlFaZl_> بعدش تو ترمینال چند دستور بنویس
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-09
<centooos> salam, film ba subtitlesh bekham write konam az chi estefade konam k subtitlesham naran?
<Mamali> hi
<Mamali> kasi nist ?
<lili1> salam
<qilinell> ‎lili1: salam
 * Isolated brb 
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-10
<amn> kasi inja win7 ro shabake karde ?
<Sourena> salam be hamegi , dostan man har APP ya har GAME ro UBUNTU ba WINe install mikonam ba in Error movajeh misham : http://imagebin.org/202502
<Sourena> nazari pishnahadi rahe hali chizi nadarin ???
<mahdy_> Rosha: آواتارو داری
<mahdy_> :))))))))))))))
<sepide> hi
<Isolated_> hi sepide
<sepide> کسی میدونه تغییر نام فایلی که میخواد روی سرور بارگذاری بشه با پی اچ پی چطوری هست؟
<X|elseif> Isolated_, ?
<Isolated_> X|elseif☿ sepide az php soal dasht
<Isolated_> <sepide> کسی میدونه تغییر نام فایلی که میخواد روی سرور بارگذاری بشه با پی اچ پی چطوری هست؟
<X|elseif> sepide, yekam vazeh tar migi ? man nemigiram chie jaryan
<sepide> ببین من میخوام هر کدوم از رکوردهای جدولم یه فایل داشته باشند
<X|elseif> sepide, hm , khob
<sepide> و وقتی کاربر یکی رو حذف کرد فقط مال همون رکورد حذف بشه
<X|elseif> sepide, database e ke dari estefade mikoni alan chie ?
<sepide> اما اگه کاربری واسه دو تا رکورد متفاوت دو فایل با نامهای یکسان بفرسته
<sepide> وقتی یکی از فایل ها رو حذف کرد رکورد دیگه هم فایل نداره
<sepide> بنابراین میخوام موقع بار گذاری اسم فایل رو تغیییر بدم
<sepide> مای اس کیو ال
<sepide> mysql
<sepide> language :php
<X|elseif> sepide, ok ok
<sepide> are u there?
<X|elseif> sepide, be qoran hamin jam
<sepide> mamnoon
<sepide> thank u
<X|elseif> sepide, http://php.net/manual/en/function.rename.php
<sepide> thank u very much
<sepide> ye soal dar mored neveshtan query dar lhd hs ;d, hg
<X|elseif> sepide, bepors
<sepide> excuse me
<X|elseif> Isolated_, kamaram dard mikone vagar na migoftam behet
<X|elseif> oops
<X|elseif> :))
<Isolated_> X|elseif☿ =)))))
<Isolated_> X|elseif☿ :))) FYL :)))
<X|elseif> sepide, bepors faqat :D
<X|elseif> don't ask to ask question , just ask
<X|elseif> Isolated_, :D
<sepide> من برای نوشتن کوئری جستجوی متن در فیلدهای متنی مشکل دارم
<sepide> مثلا نمی دونم مشکل این چیه
<sepide>       $query =  "SELECT * FROM `article` WHERE column LIKE '%experssion%'";
<sepide> فرض کنید  در جدول مقاله فیلدی به نام
<sepide> abstract   shamel chekideh maqaleh bashe
<sepide> X|elseif: درسته
<sepide> X|elseif: درسته؟؟
<sepide> X|elseif: حالا می خوام در چکیده های مقالات عبارتی را جستجو کنیم
<sepide> X|elseif:
<X|elseif> man dc shodam
<X|elseif> sepide, didi chi goftam ?
<sepide> yes mamnoon
<sepide> raje be file taqriban fahmidam
<sepide> X|elseif: ama raje be query porso joo na
<X|elseif> sepide, query feli ke khodet mizani chie
<X|elseif> sepide, ba chish moshkel dari
<sepide>       $query =  "SELECT * FROM `article` WHERE column LIKE '%experssion%'";
<sepide> X|elseif:  برای این کوئری جواب نمیده
<X|elseif> sepide, khob query ke doroste
<sepide> X|elseif:  البته به جای column hsl o,n sj,k v, ldk,dsl
<X|elseif> sepide, chi mikhay ke javab nemide ?
<X|elseif> sepide, result dorost nemide ya chi
<sepide> X|elseif:  می خوام اون مقالاتی که این عبارت متنی در چکیده شون هست انخاب بشن
<X|elseif> sepide khob bas in query kar kone
<X|elseif> sepide, kar nemikone ? result nemide ?
<sepide> X|elseif :سوالم گویا هست؟
<sepide> نه
<X|elseif> sepide, mysql_num_rows ke migiri 0 e ?
<sepide> X|elseif : اره
<X|elseif> sepide, codeto mitooni paste koni ?
<sepide> ممکنه مربوط به محیط ویرایشگر باشه؟
<X|elseif> sepide, na
<sepide> من با اکلیپس کار میکنم
<sepide> اگر وقت بشه باشه
<sepide> شما سه شنبه هم هستید؟
<sepide> میشه ایمیلتونو به من بدین؟
<X|elseif> sepide, ta 3shanbe shayad az amrika oomadan mano dozdidan , mikhay alan paste koni file to ? pastebin.com
<sepide> اخه اینجا ندارمش
<sepide> باید برم تو سی پنل وقت نیست
<sepide> گفتن باید پاشین برین بیرون
<sepide> میشه ایمیلتونو به من بدین؟
<sepide> من دارم میرم
<sepide> میشه ایمیلتونو به من بدین؟
<sepide> خداحافظ
<sepide> ممنون
<X|elseif> eybaba
<X|elseif> msg kardam barash ke
<X|elseif> nadid yani ?
<Isolated_> na dige ehtemalan nadide X|elseif :D
<X|elseif> Isolated_, to dari emailamo ?
<Isolated_> naaaa :D
<X|elseif> Isolated_, alan dari
<Isolated_> alan daram :D
<X|elseif> Isolated_, oomad porsid bede behesh
<Sourena> salam , APP baraye benchmark mishe moarrefi konid GUI bashe
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-11
<mahdy> Isolated⣿ shabet catcha
<M522> سلام، می‌خواست‌م ب‌دون‌م؛ از کجا می‌تون‌م نرم‌افزارهای‌های پورتابل واسه لینوکس پیدا کن‌م
<M522> یه چیز مثل نرم‌افزارهای اپن سی‌دی
<hypermit> M522: http://portableapps.com
<hypermit> M522: http://www.linuxfortravelers.com/portable-apps
<M522> ممنون hypermit
<hypermit> M522: ;)
<M522> ب‌بخش‌ید ولی این http://portableapps.com مربوط به ویندوزه که...
<M522> تازه تحریم‌مون هم کرده
<hypermit> M522: لینوکسی ها زیاد نیستن
<hypermit> M522: لینوکس زیاد نیاز هم نداره
<hypermit> M522: میتونی روی یک فلش یک توزیع سبک و سریع نصب کنی با نرم افزار هایی که نیاز داری
<hypermit> M522: و هر جا که نیاز داشتی با فلش بوت بشی
<M522> پس اون وقت کدوم توزیع رو توصیه می‌کن‌ین؟
<M522> که همه‌ی codex ها رو هم داشت‌ه باش ه؟
<hypermit> M522: بسته به سخت افزارت میتونی انتخاب کنی
<hypermit> M522: میتونی خود اوبونتو رو هم نصب کنی
<M522> من که با این نصاب فلش اوبونتو ن‌تونست‌م رو فلش‌م نصب ش کن م؟
<hypermit> M522: چه مشکلی داشتی چه خطایی میداد؟
<hypermit> M522: این دوتا برای فلش خوبن
<hypermit> M522: Damn Small Linux (DSL), or Puppy Linux
<M522> کلا اکسترکت ن‌می شد
<M522> من الآن از سبیلی10.10 استفاده می‌کن‌م
<M522> از اوبونتو10.10 برداشت‌ن‌ش
<M522> تقریبا کامل‌تر از اوبونتوه و فلج نی‌ست؛ کدکس هاش و ...
<M522> می خواست‌م اون رو نصب ش کن م
<M522> که ن‌شد
<hypermit> M522: اگه میخواهی کدک داشته باشی میتونی از لینوکس مینت استفاده کنی
<hypermit> M522: سبیلی تیم قدرتمندی پشتش نیست
<hypermit> M522: بر خلاف مینت
<M522> می‌دون‌م؛ فقط درست‌ش کردن؛ یعنی جمع کردن
<M522> http://linuxmint.com/ هم‌این‌ه؟
<hypermit> M522: بله
<M522> ممنون
<M522> salam, ye hardi hast ke ba "unlock.exe" mohafezat mishe; mikhastam azash ettela'at begiram vase hardekhodam.
<M522> wine ham bazesh nemikone
<M522> chi kar mitunam bokonam?
<M522> windows nadaram
<M522> ubuntu10.10 daram
<rezalhm> سلام من اوبونتو رو با وبی کنار ویندوز 7 نصب کردم ولی فایل های صوتی تصویری رو باز نمیکنه
<ybrjkfc> سلام شما از جامعه روسیه، اوبونتو
<iCEAGE> r
<Roj> سلام
<Roj> نسخه ای از اوبنتو هست
<Roj> که تو یه دی و دی کلی نرم افزار که لازم میشه داشته باشه
<Roj> کلی سرچ کردم فقط یه سی دیه همش
<Roj> می خوام مثل سوزه یا فدورا باشه
<Roj> نرم افزار های مورد نظر تو دی وی دی باشه
<Isolated> Roj☿ cd ro begir + DVD pkgash !!!
<Roj> دی وی دی پکیجاش منظورت همون 10 تا دی وی دیه ؟
<Roj> که سی تو اینا میفروشن؟
<Roj> یا هست تو اینترنت بتونم بگیرم
<Isolated> Roj☿ are , hamoono begiro local repo kon
<Isolated> Roj☿ are too net ham hasteshoon
<Roj> نه بابا من ده تا دی وی دی نمی خوام
<Roj> همینا که همراه سوزه هست باشه کار من رو راه میندازه
<Roj> محیط های برنامه نویسی و کامپایلا رو بیشتر لازم دارم
<Isolated> Roj☿ Arios
<Roj> نسخه دی وی دی داره ؟
<Isolated> Roj☿ dvdie , koli pkg dare toosh
<Roj> ای ول میرم سایتشون
<Roj> ممونم
<Roj> ای بابا این که همش یک و نیم گیگه
<Roj> تو یک و نیم که چیزی جا نمیشه
<Roj> سیستم عامل سنگین حد اقل چهار گیگ رو باید داشته باشه :)
<Isolated> Roj☿ huh ?????
<Isolated> Roj☿ boro pkge suse ro bebin baadesh bia injaaa ino begoo ;) 3ta desktop dare toosh ;) khode inaa 2gb mishe ;)
<Roj> خب من نیگاه کردم جای ننوشته بود چیا داره
<Roj> شما لینکی سراغ نداری ببینم یا تو این یک و نیم گیگه
<Isolated> Roj☿ khode site opensuse ro negah kon liste pkgasho bebin :)
<Roj> نه اریوس رو میگم
<Isolated> too sitesh hast
<nixoeen> satanix7: hasti?
<satanix7> nixoeen: are
<nixoeen> satanix7: chand bar vaghti nabudam message dade budi
<satanix7> nixoeen: are
<nixoeen> satanix7: khob alan hastam dar khedmatetun ;)
<satanix7> nixoeen: mikhastam beporsam to alan hosting daari?
<nixoeen> satanix7: are
<satanix7> nixoeen: bia /msg
<hossein16> man taze karam
<hossein16> nemitonam ba linux be internet vasl besham
<hossein16> chikar konam
<samira> linux mesle inke ba daual up moshkel dare
<samira> vali ba adsl na
<samira> ba adsl hasi va nemitoni vasl shi?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-04
<ubuntu1> سلام
<ubuntu1> kaci dar morede tahlile badafzaar midoone?
<lxsameer> soalo bepors
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, soalesh hamon bod dige
<anoNxeRo> javabesh ya mishe are ya mishe na lxsameer :D
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: girim man midunam unvaght chi :D
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, bad miri to amare ona ke midonan hamin
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: :)))
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, etefaghi khasi nemiyofte va donha beakhar mirse
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, ya inke unsigne hastesh, be akahr nemirese va az - shoro mikone be shomordan
<ubuntu1> che sherkataee poroje anjaam midan too zamine tahlile badafzaar
<ubuntu1> ?
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: ? irani ?
<ubuntu1> bale
<ubuntu1> tahlile raftaare badafzaaar
<ubuntu1> kaci midoonest halaaa
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: in az un soala buda, vali amnafzaro ye lab i tu daneshgahe sharif ta unjai ke man etela daram
<anoNxeRo> be shekate iman tamas begir
<anoNxeRo> haom ke anti virus mizase
<ubuntu1> esmesh chie
<anoNxeRo> ya on artsh cyberi chichiye ba ona
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> tahlile bad afzaaar
<ubuntu1> na zede....
<ubuntu1> apa ro nemigamaaa
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: hala be chekaret miad
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, mikhay ubuntu1 ro ham bebari to amar? hamontor ke toro bord to amar?
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: :D
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> esmesh?
<anoNxeRo> ubuntu1, khob ye sherkat ke antivirus misaze bayad aval tahlil kone ta betone rafesh kone,
<anoNxeRo> bara hamin behet tosiye miknam ba ona ye tams begiri bad nabshe
<ubuntu1> esme sherkateshoon chie
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> mishe ino begid
<anoNxeRo> va nagi ham man moarfit kardama
<anoNxeRo> to google khob ye search kon
<ubuntu1> chashm
<ubuntu1> nemigam
<anoNxeRo> man ke behet goftam ke antivirus imen
<ubuntu1> imen
<ubuntu1> esmeshe
<ubuntu1> ok
<anoNxeRo> are ubuntu1 sakhte iran ham hast
<ubuntu1> in imeno kiaa anjaam midan?
<ubuntu1> azesh maale kie?
<ubuntu1> sherkatesh kojast
<ubuntu1> ?
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: dude ye soalai mikonia, 118 ham inaro nemidune che berese be bachehai ke injan
<anoNxeRo> ubuntu1, male ye babaie ke mamolan dir mire sare kar, holohoshe saat 10-11 ina
<anoNxeRo> age etelate bishtari mikhay, kharj dare :/ mamolan ye ghate ozvi ina hamraheshe
<anoNxeRo> az gardan be paieno hefz konam
<ubuntu1> khob alan masaln nemishe fahmid in imen sherkat daare
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> nadaare
<ubuntu1> kareshoon chie
<ubuntu1> man ino mikhastam bedoonam
<ubuntu1> sabeghashoon chie
<ubuntu1> ino midoonin?
<anoNxeRo> sabeghashon to kalantariye mahal mafhoze, be hame kas nemidan
<ubuntu1> ok
<ubuntu1> pas faghat esmeshono fahmidam
<ubuntu1> :
<ubuntu1> :saaaf
<ubuntu1> masalan amnpardaaz site daare
<ubuntu1> inaa site nadaran?
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> <lxsameer> ?
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: vala chi begam dude, man donbale shenakhtane sherkataye irani nistam
<ubuntu1> ok
<ubuntu1> mamnoon
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: khahesh dude, nagofti karet chie shayad beshe ye jur dige komaket kard
<ubuntu1> baraa kare khasi nemikhastam
<ubuntu1> nemoone irani bayad dar biarim
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: ye refigh daram ke tu amnafzar kar mikone
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: alan online nist vagarna behet moarefish mikardam
<ubuntu1> maa darim rooye ye porojee kaar mikonim dar hamin raabetas
<ubuntu1> khob che joori mishe etelaat gereft?
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: kheyli khube
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: bazi vaghta inja ham miad nick esh AR_SOLI e
<ubuntu1> maa alaan vaght nadarim , mitoonim tamaaas begirim bahaashoon?
<ubuntu1> alaan che joori mishe ey\telaat gereft?
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> <lxsameer> ??
<anoNxeRo> www.imenantivirus.com/
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: shanset umado raft :D
<ubuntu1> khob pas alaan nist?
<ubuntu1> salaam AR_SOLi
<ubuntu1> <lxsameer> hast alaan mishe soal beporsam azashoon?
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: umade dige, az khodesh bepors
<ubuntu1> private yani?
<lxsameer> AR_SOLi: abdola ye komaki be in dustemun ubuntu1 bokon
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: az khodesh ejaze begir
<ubuntu1> AR_SOLi
<ubuntu1>  AR_SOLi mishe man soalamo beporsam
<ubuntu1> <lxsameer> j nemidan cheraa
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> <anoNxeRo> mamnoon amaa in site sherkate :? darbaare maa insah ke khalie
<ubuntu1> <lxsameer>  nistand gooyaaa
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: nemidunam
<ubuntu1> ok
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, cheghad donate khobe? az chand ta chand shoma ghabol mikonin?
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: harchi shoma khodet bekhay
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, hesab be esmekiye?
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: b3hnam
<ubuntu1> merci
<ubuntu1> man beram
<ubuntu1> bye
<ubuntu1> merci az hame felan bye
<anoNxeRo> tof be riya man donate kardam
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, deghat kardi avali GnuPG khodet ba iQ shoro mishe?
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: damet garm
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: jedan? eyval
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, are khodet deghat nakarde bodi?
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: na
<anoNxeRo> pas hatman iQ ro ba kenaye nevehste lxsameer !:D
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: :))
<anoNxeRo> del darde khafani daram!:(
<anoNxeRo> daram mimiram hasan
<anoNxeRo> khatrnake hasan
<anoNxeRo> kheili khatarnake
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, ye age man ye narmafzare azad besazam, bad bara ye dastgahie khasi configesh konam, vali khode narmafzareo be melat bedam, vali configesho na, in khalafe narmafzare azade?
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: na
<AR_SOLi> lxsameer, salam , havasam nabood , in ubuntu1 chikar dasht hala??
<lxsameer> AR_SOLi: nemidunam dude dar morede amnafzar azat soal dasht
<AR_SOLi> lxsameer, ki bood hala??
<lxsameer> AR_SOLi: nemidunam human
<AR_SOLi> lxsameer, az koja mano mishnakht??
<lxsameer> AR_SOLi: man moarefi kardam
<AR_SOLi> lxsameer, ok
<AR_SOLi> lxsameer, havasam nabood bande khoda shaki shod raft
<lxsameer> AR_SOLi: :)))))
<ramin> firefox ro mikham baz konam in error miyad cheshe be nazareton?
<ramin> The application had a problem and crashed.  Unfortunately, the crash reporter is unable to submit a report for this crash.  Details: The application did not identify itself.
<ramin> firefox ro mikham baz konam in error miyad cheshe be nazareton?
<ramin> The application had a problem and crashed.  Unfortunately, the crash reporter is unable to submit a report for this crash.  Details: The application did not identify itself.
<ramin> nemishe bade nasbe ubuntu partishen bandi kard?
<ramin> ke30 ba 12.04 kar mikone
<emzi> ramin: solet chie?
<emzi> > nemishe bade nasbe ubuntu partishen bandi kard?
<emzi> narAfzar-e gparted  ra nasb kon
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-05
<elisa87> I want to ssh to my computer at my lab I have this info jalal@dfyhs5l1:~/cuda/rodinia_2.2/cuda/nw$ hpcstruct ./needle ( is jalal@dfyhs5l1 my username?)
<anoNxeRo> elisa87,
<anoNxeRo> isolated, salam chetori?
<isolated> anoNxeRo: salaaam ,,,, ab ghate asab nadaram :D daram 3 rooze fosh midam mellato
<anoNxeRo> isolated, to 3rooze fosh dari midi?!
<anoNxeRo> man kheili vaghte isolated
<anoNxeRo> isolated, boro labe rodkhone bepar tosh estehmam kon
<isolated> anoNxeRo: to ke mano mishnasi alaki fosh nemidam :D alan bem feshar oomadeo daram fosh midam be hame !!!! injoor hamam fayde nadare :D in ghosl kardane na estehmam
<anoNxeRo> isolated, ba shampo bepar beshe estehmam
<anoNxeRo> chera masalero sakht mikoni isolated ?
<isolated> chon sakhte anoNxeRo !!! babaaaa jolo hame ke nemishe inkar kard :D mellat fekr mikonan *** hastam :D
<anoNxeRo> isolated, ***? yani superstar?
<anoNxeRo> khob bezar fek konan isolated bad migan agha emza bede emza bede
<isolated> superstar ke khoobe anoNxeRo :-/ fekr mikonan mikham sex befroosham :-/
<anoNxeRo> isolated, on tane ke mifroshan, ya zamane, oniyo ke gofti nemifroshan
<isolated> chera dige inam joze forookhtan hesab mishe dige :D ba maaaaaaaaaan BAHS nakon asab masab nadaram :D
<isolated> anoNxeRo ^^^
<anoNxeRo> isolated, etefaghan alan vase bahs khobe
<anoNxeRo> isolated, bebin amalo nemiforshan, maslan kasi nemige man etiyad miforosham,
<anoNxeRo> isolated, mitoni begi man motad mifrosham <<=- barde dari
<anoNxeRo> isolated, ya maslan begi man mavad mifrosham, ke pish zaminiye etiyade, vali kesi etiyad nemifroshe
<isolated> anoNxeRo: babaaa in sex namayandeye ye brande ke inaaa toosh dakhilan dige
<isolated> chera gire bikhodi midi anoNxeRo
<anoNxeRo> isolated, bikhodi nis ke!! harfe eshtebah mizani pash vaysa!
<anoNxeRo> isolated, bego nemikham beram to rood khone!! alaki ye bahso vasat mikeshi khodet tosh mimoni, bad migi digaran dakhilan
<isolated> sex ye amale dorost anoNxeRo wali injaaa in amal dar haghighat namayandeye ye brande
<anoNxeRo> isolated, nemitoni ye brand koni!
<isolated> chera anoNxeRo
<anoNxeRo> isolated, mesle ineke begi computer ro jaygozine tarahi ba CAD bokoni
<anoNxeRo> ya hata bar ax isolated
<anoNxeRo> maslan begi man CAD am sokhte?
<anoNxeRo> agha yani chi CAD et sokhte?
<anoNxeRo> manzoramine ke computeram sokhte
<anoNxeRo> ya dar badtarin halat biyay CAD ro jaygozine mobile koni
<anoNxeRo> begi mobilam sokhte
<anoNxeRo> isolated, dar har hal ghalate
<anoNxeRo> yechiyo brand kardi ke nemishe
<anoNxeRo> mesle walk man nist ke beja casset playere ghabele haml jaygozin beshe
<anoNxeRo> on ye brand hast ke yechi digero poshesh dade
<anoNxeRo> va dar kol ye konesh(amal) nabode
<isolated> anoNxeRo: doroste to dari az ye zaviyeii mibini ke ya mikhay bebini ke ghaboolesh nadari amma doroste hatta too filma ham migan babaaa chera gir midi akhe :((
<anoNxeRo> isolated, ya hmin alan pa mishi miri to rood khone? ya man zang mizanam fosh midam behet, ke dige ye bahso ra mindazi nakhay maghlate koni
<isolated> maghlate chiye anoNxeRo babaaa doroste kho !!!! too filma migan + waghean dorsote + to gir midi + man alan shakiyam foshet midam
<anoNxeRo> isolated, daste pisho nagir ke pas biyofti!!
<isolated> anoNxeRo: babaaa JFGI kon mibiniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<anoNxeRo> isolated, mikhay bashi shaki mikhay na, dalil nemsihe ke man az hghe mosalame khodam kotah biyam va behet fosh nadam, mesle enregy hastie, 200toman basteie mimone, albate ghabl az geron shodane dollar
<isolated> anoNxeRo: dare arzoon mishe :D tahrimate banki ro ( kami ) bardashtan
<anoNxeRo> isolated, khob man ba narkhe parsal hesab kardam
<anoNxeRo> isolated, va oni ke migi sex be hamrahe pasvande ya pishvand, vali aksran pasvand
<isolated> anoNxeRo: hamin jomle mano google kon mibiniiii ketabaa va dialogaye ziyadi peyda mikoni
<anoNxeRo> isolated, pas nago JFGI!! to JFAI
<ghofli> salam
<ghofli> agha man ye soal daram
<prp-e> !stfu
<lubotu3> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<prp-e> !rtfm
<bikhiyalnmishi> salam dostan chetori mishe ba tooor roye ye server bridge ijad kard ?
<pouyana> bikhiyalnmishi: brifh
<pouyana> bikhiyalnmishi: bridge chi?
<bikhiyalnmishi> salam chetori ? , hamoon ghabeliyat ke agar port haye asli khodesho baste bashan mitunim ba etesal be ye system haeii ke davtalab shodan ye rah baraye vasl shodan be shabake peyda konim
<bikhiyalnmishi> hala man mikham khodam ye serveri ro be onvan bridge config konam ke in cliente be ip oon vasl beshe bere roye shabake
<pouyana> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Bridging_Network_Interfaces
<pouyana> ?
<pouyana> inam bara ubuntue
<pouyana> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<pouyana> fekr konam komak kone
<bikhiyalnmishi> damet garm hala ye sooali chera in VNC inghadar koond hastesh o crash ziyad mide ?
<pouyana> vnc be server khareje az shabakat be sorate internetet bastegi dare
<pouyana> age internetet kond bashe aziat ziad mikone
<bikhiyalnmishi> internet ke che begam khodet behtar miduni ma ha cheghadr internet " poooooor sooorat" darim :!
<pouyana> vali ro lan nabayad moshkeli bashe, magar inke server zaif bashe (hata Rapsberry Pi ham javab mide)
<pouyana> :|
<pouyana> x-desktop mitooni az ro ssh ham tunnel koni!
<pouyana> oon moghe vnc ham nemikhad
<bikhiyalnmishi> oon ke aslan khoob nist adam ro degh mide
<pouyana> nemidoonam man inja matlab ro injoori run mikonam az ro pc haye daneshgah :D
<bikhiyalnmishi> bazam ba VNC mishe yekam kar kard ba oon ba in speed ke ma darim aslan online javab bede nist
<bikhiyalnmishi> khob shoma ke alabat oonja kheyli kara mituni koni
<bikhiyalnmishi> ;) , rasti in FreeNX ham moshabehe hamina hastesh are ?
<pouyana> in teamviewer ham bad nist
<pouyana> soratesh
<bikhiyalnmishi> are are rast migi ha chera aslan ba teamviewer test nagerefram ?!!!!! :-?
<pouyana> are ye test kon shayad behtar shod
<bikhiyalnmishi> alan beram nasb konam bbinam chetori mishe
<prp-e> ubuntulog : hi
<dingdangdong> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<mojtaba> salam
<mojtaba> من یه تحقیق دارم که باید الگوریتم های مربوط به مدیریت حافظه مجازی رو پیدا کنم
<mojtaba> می شه بگید اصلا چیه یا اصلا از کجا این کد ها رو در بیارم؟
<mojtaba> الو.....
<mojtaba> کسی هست؟؟؟؟؟؟
<lxsameer> mojtaba: vase che darsi ?
<lxsameer> mojtaba: os ?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-06
<white_looloo> salam
<white_looloo> kasi hastesh ?
<dorfa> هیچ کدوم از بچه ها توی کار سخت افزار هستید؟
<lxsameer> dorfa: soalet chie dude
<dorfa> lxsameer: سوالم درباره اسمبل کردن یک سیستم قدیمیه - جزییاتش رو تو لینک زیر نوشتم
<dorfa> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,58612.0.html
<dorfa> !ping lxsameer
<lxsameer> dorfa: pong
<dorfa> :))
<dorfa> لطفا من رو پُنگ کن ببینم چه اتفاقی می افته
<lxsameer> !pong dorfa
<lxsameer> dorfa: khob soali ke dari ziad be linux marbut nemishe vali khob koli tutorial ru web vase jam kardane system hast
<dorfa> عذعدفع.هق/هقز
<dorfa> پنگ کردی هیچی نشد که! من از لینک زیر وصل شدم
<dorfa> ubuntu.ir.irc
<dorfa> اَه
<dorfa> ubuntu.ir/irc
<lxsameer> dorfa: in ping o pong ye concept e amalan gharar nist etefaghi biofte
<lxsameer> dorfa: manzuret /ping e ?
<anoNxeRo> !ping ro bazi script ha kare /lagcheck ro anjam mide, ro baziya ham be bot dastor mide
<lubotu3> anoNxeRo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dorfa> lxsameer: منظورم یک چیزی مثل بییییززز که روی سیستم نفر مقابل یک صدایی دربیاد
<anoNxeRo> !stfu lxsameer
<anoNxeRo> !stfu | lxsameer
<lubotu3> lxsameer: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<lxsameer> dorfa: hamjin chizi inja nadarim dude
<lxsameer> dorfa: hamun ke nickname esho tu jomlat biari kafie
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: heyf inja op nistam vagarna kicket mikardam
<dorfa> dude?
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, fek kardi hamid vase chi nemiyad inja ?!
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, inja ke ghoderati nadare, az share man dar amane!!:D
<lxsameer> dorfa: dude = refigh
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: :D
<anoNxeRo>  en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dude
<dorfa> lxsameer: tutorial baraye kasi khoobe ke farghe motherbordhaye MSI vs ASUS vs GIGABYTE ... ro befahme va...
<dorfa> man mikham ta farda harch niaz hast behkaram! pasfarda barmigardam shahrestan!
<lxsameer> dorfa: na dude, kheyli asune tutorial ham nakhuni haminjuri az ru shekle socket ha mituni benasbi
<lxsameer> dorfa: injuri ke man didam power o in chiza nadari ke bayad bekhari
<dorfa> آهان! مشکل من این نیست! به لینکی که دادم نگاه انداختی؟
<dorfa> ok
<lxsameer> dorfa: yup
<dorfa> بدون پاور راهی نداره؟
<dorfa> من اصطلاحات آی آر سی رو نمی دونم
<dorfa> yup?
<lxsameer> dorfa: ? na dige power bayad dashte bashi
<lxsameer> dorfa: yup = yes va male irc nist
<dorfa> yep ro midoonestam, yup ro ham yad gereftam :)
<dorfa> میشه پاور کامپیوتر اصلیم رو بین دو تا کامپیوتر شیر کنم؟
<lxsameer> dorfa: na dude, ye search bezan bebin power e sazegar ba piii chi hast yeki bekhar 20 30 t bishtar nemishe
<dorfa> اوه خیلیه! دست دوم میخرم - چون هاردم باید بگیرم
<lxsameer> dorfa: khob daste dovom ke kheyli ham behtare
<JBonline> سلام، کسی میدونه چطور میشه session manager اوبونتو رو تغییر داد؟
<lxsameer> JBonline: yani mikhay jaye uniti chize digei use koni ?
<JBonline> نه، session manager که موقع استارت آپ اجرا میشه
<JBonline> و میتونی نشست دلخواهت رو انتخاب کنی توش
<lxsameer> JBonline: manzuret lightdm e ?
<JBonline> آره، پیشفرض lightdm ئه
<lxsameer> JBonline: unjai ke user o pass o mizani va session e x eto entekhab mikoni
<JBonline> من گنوم شل نصب کردم
<lxsameer> ?
<lxsameer> JBonline: khob mikhay jaye lightdm az chize digei estefade koni ?
<JBonline> و الان lightdm ام شده پیشفرض گنوم شل
<JBonline> ساری
<JBonline> session manager منظورم بود
<JBonline> میخوام برگردم به همون lightdm
<lxsameer> /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<lxsameer> JBonline: hale?
<JBonline> با نانو بازش کردم
<JBonline> محتویاتش اینه
<JBonline> /usr/sbin/gdm
<JBonline> بکنمش lightdm؟
<lxsameer> JBonline: bebin lightdm koja nasbe addressesho bede
<JBonline> توی همون sbin بود
<JBonline> آدرس دادم
<lxsameer> JBonline: khob hale
<JBonline> ممنون دوست عزیز (:
<lxsameer> khahesh
<Guest67546> سلام
<Guest67546> اشگان سلام
<physitime> سلام
<physitime> اقا یه سوال دارم
<physitime> کسی هست جوابم رو بده
<physitime> بابا این جا چقد سوتو کوره
<physitime> کسی نیست یه چیزی بگه
<physitime> اقایان
<physitime> سلام
<physitime> کسی هست جواب بده یا نه ؟
<lxsameer> agha soaleto bepors
<chalist> physitime, bepors khob :D
<physitime> ببخشین دادا
<physitime> باشه
<physitime> یه سوالی دارم که دوست عزیزم choxos هم یه جواب کامل دادن   و این سوالو اینجا هم مطرح میکنم
<physitime> ایا میشه وقتی  به صورت لایو  توزیع رو اوردیم بالا هر برنامه ای یا هر تغییری روش ایجاد میکنیم رو ذخیره کنیم یا این که نه ؟
<physitime> ‏‫‫ایا میشه وقتی  به صورت لایو  توزیع رو اوردیم بالا هر برنامه ای یا هر تغییری روش ایجاد میکنیم رو ذخیره کنیم یا این که نه ؟
<physitime> اقا کسی نیست
<lxsameer> physitime: bastegi be live et dare
<physitime> چطور ؟
<physitime> چطور دوست عزیزم   lxsameer
<physitime> سلام
<physitime> کسی هست اینچا به سوال من جواب بده
<physitime> بابا اینجا چیکار میکنین
<physitime> اومدین الافین یا بحث کنین
<physitime> اقایون خانوما
<physitime> کسی اینجا نیست
<physitime> کسی نست ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<physitime> نیستتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<lxsameer> physitime: azize baradar soalo bepors
<lxsameer> physitime: badesham ye meghdar dar morede revale IRC bekhun
<physitime> خاک تو سرشون با ای ار سی شون
<lxsameer> physitime: alan moshgelet chie ?
<mhrownaghi> salam be hamegi.
<mhrownaghi> man ye moshkeli daram ba bluetootham
<mhrownaghi> hcitool scan
<mhrownaghi> nothing found anything
<mhrownaghi> pls help me
<mhrownaghi> hello choxos
<choxos> Hi mhrownaghi
<mhrownaghi> i have a problem with bluetooth, Do you want to help me.
<ramin> chera dg tor kar nemikone to ubuntu?
<ramin> chera dg TOR kar nemikone?
<lxsameer> ramin: dude darim nazdike entekhabat mishim, doa kon pcit kar kone, tor pishkesh
<ramin> alan chikar bayad bokonim ba in vaziyat
<isolated> ramin: kar mikone ke :-/
<ramin> vase man kar nemikone restart kardam to terminal vali baz nemishe
<ramin> site
<ramin> vase shoma gerafikiye are?
<isolated> ramin: ino test kon ===> tor obfsproxy browser ,,, man ino download kardamo bash kar mikonam ,,, kheyli behtare
<ramin> in filtere nemishe baz konam
<isolated> ramin: ino ke dl koni ye script dare waseye ejraeii ke kafiye scripto bezani baad khodesh auto config mikoneo ye firefox baz mikone o kareto mikoni :D
<lxsameer> ramin: dude, man 3ta ssh daram, be 3ta server mokhtalef tu donya har 3tash kond shodan , khaste mardome dige :)))
<isolated> dorood bar lxsameer filsuf :D
<lxsameer> isolated: :)))) filsuf nabudim ke shodim :D . durud ba to too
<isolated> hamash taghsire vahide :D ke goft to filsufi :D lxsameer :D
<lxsameer> isolated: :D
<isolated> lxsameer: dige man toro filsuf midoonam :D
<ramin> ine tor vidalia hast are
<ramin> isolated
<lxsameer> isolated: :D
<isolated> ramin: kho are in GUI-eshe ooni ke goftam scripto bezani khodesh ino baz mikoneo kheyli khoobe
<ramin> ye facebook nemitonim dg to inja check konim
<ramin> fltere khob baz nemishe sitesh k download konam
<mg__> salam
<pouyana> salam
<mg__> man ie moshkeli daram
<pouyana> che moshkeli ?
<mg__> nemitonam ubunturo kenare windows8 berizam\
<mg__> az to khode windos nasb nemishe
<pouyana> mg__: man emtehan nakardam
<mg__> az botam miad biron reset mikone
<pouyana> mg__: win8 va ubuntu ro ba ham
<pouyana> mg__: aval windows nasb kardi, ya ubuntu?
<mg__> to dota systeme digeam rikhtam
<mg__> aval windos
<mg__> to iekish khobe ba wine 7
<mg__> to iekisham eftezahe
<mg__> eso moshene
<pouyana> mg__: chera khub joda nasb nemikoni
<pouyana> sakht tare vali rahat tar kar mikone
<pouyana> :D
<mg__> chejori iani?
<pouyana> yani mogheie ke boot mishe entekhab koni beri to win ya linux
<mg__> to on systemi ke rikhtamo khob omad hamintorie
<mg__> az win 7 rikhtam
<mg__> riset shod
<mg__> edameie nasbesh omad
<pouyana> mg__: khub ehtemalan to, win8 hanooz support nemishe
<mg__> badam nasb shod
<mg__> akhe to ie pc digam ba hamin ravesh eftezah nasb mishe
<mg__> ia nemishe
<pouyana> mg__: wubi ba win8 kar nemikone
<mg__> wubi?
<pouyana> mg__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/1042159
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1043149 in ntfs-3g (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1042159 [regression since 12.04] ntfs-3g refuses to mount Windows8 not using hibernation" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pouyana> hamin ke az windows ubuntu ro nab mikoni
<mg__> nemidonam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-07
<gray_> salam
<lxsameer> aleyke salam
<gray_> byyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<kouhyar> ro vitualbox in erro miyad?
<kouhyar> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)  The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing  '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'  as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<kouhyar> va in
<kouhyar> Failed to open a session for the virtual machine xp.  The virtual machine 'xp' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1.  Result Code: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) Component: Machine Interface: IMachine {5eaa9319-62fc-4b0a-843c-0cb1940f8a91}
<kouhyar> ubuntu 12.10 daram
<lxsameer> kouhyar: sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<lxsameer> kouhyar: age goft vboxdrv nadari hamunjur ke khodesh gofte in karo bokon
<lxsameer> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<kouhyar> na nadaram chikar konam bayad?
<lxsameer> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<kouhyar> sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<kouhyar> error
<kouhyar> dad nadaram
<lxsameer> kouhyar: vbox o chejur nasbidi
<kouhyar> sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<lxsameer> sudo apt-get install --reinstall magnet:?xt=urn:btih:4424b869dc815a67ad93341f1e739b3c65fd4ea1&dn=The+Big+Bang+Theory+S06E11+Season+6+Episode+11+HDTV+x264++GlowGaze+&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fexodus.desync.com%2Fannounce
<lxsameer> eee sory
<lxsameer> sudo apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox-dkms
<kouhyar> in balai chiye dg?
<lxsameer> ino bezan "sudo apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox-dkms"
<lxsameer> uni yeki eshtebahi copy kardam :D
<kouhyar> nasb shod?
<kouhyar> hala chikar konam?
<kouhyar> bazam hamon erroro mide?
<lxsameer> khurujie un commandi ke vase nasb zadi ro be man midi
<kouhyar> install virtualbox-dkms Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:   linux-headers-3.5.0-17 Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove it. The following extra packages will be installed:   dkms Suggested packages:   dpkg-dev debhelper The following NEW packages will be installed:   dkms virtualbox-dkms 0 upgraded
<lxsameer> kouhyar: tu dpaste.com paste kono link bede inja paste nakon ke
<kouhyar> Selecting previously unselected package dkms. (Reading database ... 148411 files and directories currently installed.) Unpacking dkms (from .../dkms_2.2.0.3-1.1ubuntu1.1_all.deb) ... Selecting previously unselected package virtualbox-dkms. Unpacking virtualbox-dkms (from .../virtualbox-dkms_4.1.18-dfsg-1ubuntu1.1_all.deb) ... Processing triggers for man-db ... Setting up dkms (2.2.0.3-1.1ubuntu1.1) ... Setting up virtualbox-dkms (4.
<kouhyar> hamino mg naghofi bedam nagherftam manzoretoo?
<lxsameer> are ama tu irc bishtar az 2khato nabayad paste koni tu channel
<lxsameer> kouhyar: bejash paste kon tu ye site i mese dpaste.com va linkesho bede be taraf
<omidtavana> امروز نشست اوبونتو نیست؟
<yaser> امشب جلسه هست؟
<Matrix1372> salam dostan.
<Matrix1372> channel hamine ya bayad jaye dg berim?
<Matrix1372> عاغا جلسه irc  مگه امشب نیست؟
<lxsameer> Matrix1372: ?
<lxsameer> Matrix1372: jalaseye chi
<Matrix1372> جلسه هفتگی
<Matrix1372> :|
<ebi_> W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ebi_> error daram?
<lxsameer> ebi_: apt-get update
<lxsameer> ebi_: un package i ke mikhay nasb koni ro dobare benasb
<ebi_> nemishe update kardam
<ebi_> nemikone vali
<ebi_> mikham updeat konam in error miyad?
<ebi_> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/InRelease    W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-updates/InRelease    W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-backports/InRelease    W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-security/InRelease    W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/InRelease    W: Failed to fetch
<lxsameer> nemitune un file ha ro dl kone dige hala ya bekhatere vaze internet e ya repo haye ubuntu tebghe mamul terekidan
<ebi_> hich rahe dg nadare na tor.. your freedom ham kar nemikone?
<ebi_> pa moshkel az mast ke to iranim are?
<lxsameer> ebi_: dude google o man alan nemitunam baz konam, che entezarati daria, inja irane, ye moshtyabu daran micharkhunan
<ebi_> eeeeeee baw
<Matrix1372> agha
<Matrix1372> emshab jalaese haftegi nabod mage?
<Matrix1372> saate 10?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-08
<elisa87> How should I downgrade from gcc 4.6 to gcc4.3?
<elisa87> any idea on this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594754/  E: Package 'gcc-4.3' has no installation candidate
<sasy360> salam. hich kodoom az shoma ta hala driver radeonsi ro ba glamor build karde?
<JBonline> سلام دوستان، من نمیتونم وارد ابونتو بشم! فکر میکنم گرابم پاک شده
<JBonline> کسی میتونه کمک کنه تعمیر یا دوباره نصبش کنم؟
<JBonline> الان با دیسک لایو بالا اومدم
<bmp_> slm
<bmp_> kaci baa bmp file kaar karde?
<ubuntu1> SLM
<ubuntu1> kaci baa bmp kar karde?
<ubuntu1> bmp file
<ubuntu1_> ?
<bmp_> slm
<bmp_> kaci darbaare bmp file midoone?
<ubuntu2> salaam
<ubuntu2> kaci kaar baa bmp filo balad bood?
<ubuntu2> man DC misham
<ubuntu2> kaci midoonest
<ubuntu2> ?
<ubuntu2> bmp file
<sina2> Hi there. You know any Iranian company which provides Openvpn for Linux users ? And does it affected by Regime blockade?
<ubuntu2> nemidoonestin khoondane bmp filo dar c++
<ubuntu2> ?
<navid_> bluetooth man kar nemikone chera??dell inspiron 5520 core i7
<navid_> ubuntu 12.10 daram 64 biti
<sameerynho> navid_: cherash ke driver sho nadari dige, modele chipset esho negah kono search kon bebin driversh chie
<navid_> az koja bayd befahmam?
<sameerynho> lspci
<navid_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04) 00:16.0 Communication co
<navid_> ino mg?
<sameerynho> bishtar az in bayad bashe
<navid_> hala amd hast ya chize dg?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-09
<question> hi
<question> do you khow image processing ?
<majid> با سلام - این تیزر های تبلیغاتی تلویزیون با چه برنامه ایی ساخته میشود ؟ البته در لینوکس
<majid> با سلام - این تیزر های تبلیغاتی تلویزیون با چه برنامه ایی ساخته میشود ؟ البته در لینوکس
<javacoder> moshabehe file haye DLL dar windows che file haee dar linux darim ?
<para> salam
<para> ye soal daram
<para> salam
<para> saaaaaaaaaalllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmm
<nkh> Salam
<lxsameer> aleyk
<nkh> Doostan Kasi inja ba system haye Embedded o Nand Flash ha o CramFS ina AshnaEe dare? komak mikham !
<nkh> Ashnaaee ba u-boot ham mofide
 * nkh is disappointed
<lxsameer> nkh: dude soalo bepors
<nkh> lxsameer: طولانیه خب :دی
<lxsameer> nkh: khob behtare beporsi ta inke begi folan chiz kar kardin ya an
<lxsameer> *na
<nkh> من یه ایمیجی دارم که روی یه فلش نند لود می‌کنن، میاد بالا ، روی یه دستگاهی.
<nkh> حالا می‌خوام دل و روده‌شو بریزم بیرون
<nkh> از فهمیدن پارتیشن تیبل بگیر
<nkh> تا اکسترکت کردن و باز سر هم کردن فایل‌سیستمش تا جایی که همین ایمیج دوباره درست شه
<nkh> حالا
<nkh> من با استرینگز یه سری دیتا از توی ایمیج از جمله خط بوت‌آرگز یو‌بوت رو درآوردم که توش به ترتیب طول پارتیشن‌ها رو می‌ده بهم ...
<nkh> و در نتیجه آفستشون ...
<nkh> مساله اینه که یکی از آفست‌ها به نظر اشتباه میاد ولی سیستم درست کار می‌کنه
<nkh> توی اون آفست یه سری دیتا هست عوض مجیک‌نامبر پارتیشن
<nkh> که جنس پارتیشن‌ها هم
<nkh> CramFS
<nkh> هست با توجه به اطلاعاتی که توی همون بوت‌آرگز و خود استرینگ شده‌ی دیتا هست .
<lxsameer> khob hadafe nahai chie ?
<nkh> هدف اینه که پارتیشن‌ها رو درست شناسایی کنیم و دیتاشو بریزیم بیرون، بعد دوباره سر هم کنیم بچسبونیم به هم . بشه ایمیج قابل بوت.
<nkh> مثل همینی که هست.
<lxsameer> nkh: bootloader et uboot e ?
<nkh> lxsameer: آره پارتیشن اولش ۱۹۲ کیلوبایت دل و روده ی یو‌بوته
<nkh> lxsameer: ولی می‌دونی مشکل پارتیشن سومشه
<nkh> اومدم حساب کردم مثلا با طول پارتیشن‌های ۱ و ۲ ، باید مثلا از آفست ۲۰۰۰ شروع بشه پارتیشن سوم
<nkh> اما تو آفست ۲۰۰۰ یه مشت دیتا که معلوم نیست چیه هست
<lxsameer> nkh: hajmesh cheghadre in image?
<nkh> بعد مثلا از ۲۶۰۰ مجیک‌نامبر کرم‌اف‌اس رو می‌تونی پیدا کنی و پارتیشن سوم رو جدا کنی
<lxsameer> nkh: va noesh chie ?
<nkh> lxsameer: هشت مگ، و نوعش نوع خاصی نیست اگه می‌دونستم  کلی جلو بودم :دی ۸ مگیه که مستقیم باینری کپی می‌شه رو فلش
<lxsameer> nkh: bebin mituni ba loopback mountesh koni ?
<nkh> lxsameer: ولی محتوات توش یه ۱۹۲کیلو پارتیشن یوبوت و چنتا پارتیشن کرم‌افس و یه جی‌اف‌اف‌اس۲ هست که انگار به هم کَت شده باشن
<nkh> lxsameer: نه دیگه کل ایمیج رو نمی‌شناسه
<nkh> lxsameer: ولی با
<nkh> dd
<nkh> جدا کردم پارتیشنا رو می‌شناسه
<nkh> حالا جدای از اینا
<nkh> ته تهش که من دیتا رو جدا کرددم ماونت کردم اینا
<nkh> موقع سر هم کردن
<nkh> حجما متفاوت در میاد
<nkh> مثلا پارتیشن ۲ من بزرگ‌تر از مال این در میاد
<lxsameer> hmmm hala image male chi hast?
<nkh> بعد سه اون اولش دری‌وری بود ، شاید اضافه حجم این باشه
<nkh> lxsameer: یه لینوکسیه که میاد بالا یه سری کار می‌کنه چیز خاصی نیست، مال یه باباییه رو این دستگاهش خریده داده من براش مهندسی معکوسش کنم مثلا  . نمیتونم دقیق بگم .‏
<nkh> lxsameer: ایده کاری بنده خدا لو می‌ره :دی
<lxsameer> nkh: aha, vali kheyli khub mishe ke dar morede un device o nahveye karesh bishtar beduni man injuri nemitunam ziad komaket konam
<nkh> lxsameer: دیوایس مهم نیست ! تو فکر کن یه رزبری داری به جای میکرو اس دی ، یه فلش نَند ۸ مگ داره که از روش میاد بالا
<lxsameer> nkh: hmmmm noe partition tablesh chie ?
<nkh> lxsameer: ده همین ! نوع پارتیشن تیبل رو چه جوری می‌فهمی؟ اف دیسک اینا نمیشناسنش
<nkh> lxsameer: می‌گم دقیقا به نظر میاد پارتیشن ها رو به هم کت کرده باشن ، بعد با یوبوت گفتن پارتیشن‌ها از آدرس فلان تا فلانه
<nkh> الان کسی با نند کار کرده باشه باید بدونه یحتمل
<lxsameer> nkh: khob ye negahi be signature haye partition table haye marof bendaz va ba pattern e un image check kon
<nkh> خب مساله اینه که نند رو
<lxsameer> nkh: gofti uboot e ro birun keshidi ?
<nkh> می‌تونی همین جوری با دست با یوبوت
<nkh> تیکه تیکه کنی
<nkh> نیازی به پارتیشن تیبل نیست
<nkh> به یوبوت که بگی، بعد که سیستم بالا بیاد هر آفست رو به اون طول از روی نند می‌خونه و یه
<nkh> mtdblock
<nkh> براش تعریف می کنه
<nkh> lxsameer: بیرون نه ، ولی پارتیشن باینریش و تنظیماتش رو کشیدم بیرون
<lxsameer> yani migi khode nand tashkhis mide partition ha az koja shuru mishan ?
<nkh> lxsameer: البته همینه دیگه یوبوت هم عملا چیز دیگه‌ای نیست :دی
<nkh> خود نند نه ، خود یو بوت ، و وقتی لینوکس میاد بالا بهش میگه پارتیشن‌ها اینان
<nkh> یعنی نمیگه حتی کجا ماونت کن ها !
<nkh> توی اینیت لینوکسی که میاد بالا
<nkh> چون طرف می‌دونسته یوبوتش مثلا ام‌تی‌دی‌بلاک ۱ تا ۶ رو درست می‌کنه
<nkh> با دست اومده گفته ام‌تی‌دی‌بلاک ۱ رو ماونت کن فلان جا نوعشم فلان ....
<nkh> بعد تازه اینجا یه تضاد دیگه هم دارم
<nkh> مثلا امتی‌دی‌بلاک ۱ تا ۶ داره
<nkh> ۶ تا پارتیشن هم هست
<nkh> که شماره یکش همین یو بوته
<nkh> دومی روته
<nkh> سومی usr
<nkh> بعد موقع ماونت توی اینیت
<nkh> اومده دو رو ماونت کرده تو usr
<nkh> :|
<nkh> بقیه هم به ترتیب همین مشکلو دارن
<lxsameer> nkh: hmm ideye khasi be zehnam nemirese
<nkh> lxsameer: عجیب نیست واقعا:| من یه هفته‌س هر ایده‌ای داشتم امتحان کردم . باز کردن دل و روده انجام شد با همین اطلاعات ولی سرهم کردنش نمیشه ،‌ مثلا ایمیجی که برای کرم‌اف‌اس از روی روت می‌سازم من ،‌ از حجم پارتیشنی که توی یوبوت واسه روت گفته بیشتر میشه
<nkh> از اون طرف پارتیشنای دیگه‌ش جا خالی داشته !!!
<nkh> یعنی مثلا پارتیشن پنج ۶۴ کیلو بوده
<nkh> ۳۲ کیلو دیتا داره
<nkh> بقیه‌ش خالیه
<nkh> این رو هم من نمی‌دونم چه جوری تو ایمیج رعایت کنم
<lxsameer> nkh: ajibish ke ajibe ,vali chon nadidam darkesh sakhte
<nkh> آخرینی که دادم و بوت نشد ، تهش با دست صفر گذاشتم :دی
<nkh> lxsameer: اوهوم
<nkh> lxsameer: نه اینو میگم که عجیب نیست ایده‌ای نداری!
<lxsameer> nkh: vali ta unjai ke man ba uboot kar kardam mituni az ru configesh hame chio daryabi vali shayad baham fargh daran
<nkh> lxsameer: نه نه دقیقا همه چی در اومده از یوبوت ، فقط با دیتای موجود تضاد داره :دی
<nkh> lxsameer: ببین با یوبوت کار کردی، قضیه این ام‌کا‌ایمیج چیه ؟ فقط باش کرنل و اینیت درست می‌کنن؟
<lxsameer> nkh: image o rootfs o michesbunan
<nkh> lxsameer: چون این کرم‌اف‌اس ها که می‌سازی از روت ، میشه یه فایل کامپرس شده عملا . بعد به ذهنم رسید شاید طرف با ام‌کا‌ایمیج چون میشه آفست و اینا داد (که جای خالی اضافه بعضی پارتیشن‌ها رو توجیه میکنه ) ولی نمیدونستم چه جوریه دقیقا
<lxsameer> nkh: man ba uboot vase gushim kar kardam
<nkh> lxsameer: یعنی من الان کرنل و روت اف اس رو داشته باشم با ام کا ایمیج یه ایمیج درست می‌کنم که وات؟ خود یوبوت هم توشه؟ این ایمیجی که از این طریق ساخته شه دقیقا چه جوری استفاده میشه؟
<lxsameer> nkh: un device i ke dari gushie ?
<lxsameer> nkh: uboot un image o daghighan boot mikone ,
<nkh> lxsameer: خب عالیه ! هرچی از این ام‌کا‌ایمیج و نحوه چسبوندن اینا به هم و اجراش توسط یوبوت می‌دونی بهم بگو یا یه منوالی چیزی بده بخونم ، هیچ جا رو ندیدم دقیق بگه چی به چیه فقط گفته فلان کامند رو بزن ایمیجت درست میشه مثلا
<lxsameer> nkh: ba yersi facility hata mituni image o az birun bedi
<nkh> lxsameer: نه دیگه می‌گم که یه برده ، دقیقا رزبری فرض کن ولی به جای میکرو اس دی، نند داره که مهم نیست
<lxsameer> nkh: khob yani porte e usb ya ethernet nadare ?
<nkh> lxsameer: آفرین . این ایمیج رو چه جوری به یوبوت روی دستگاه میفهمونی؟ فکر کن یه میکرو اس دی داری اصن، نند هم نداری ! خب؟
<nkh> lxsameer: چرا ، ولی من می‌خوام ایمیج فلش رو درست کنم . تو فکر کن میکرو اس دی
<lxsameer> nkh: man ba ye narfm afzari vase uboot inkaro mikardam esmesh yadam nist daghigh
<nkh> lxsameer: فکر کن یه میکرو اس دی داری که دیوایس هیچی جز این نداره ، باید یوبوت بریزی روش و ایمیج رو
<nkh> lxsameer: که کل این تهش میشه یه ایمیج باینری دیگه ، به هم چسبیده‌ی یوبوت و ایمیج رو دی‌دی کنی یه جایی
<lxsameer> nkh: hmmmmm jaleb shod
<nkh> lxsameer: با نرم‌افزار چی کار می‌کردی؟ ایمیج نهایی رو درست می‌کردی؟
<lxsameer> nkh: uboot ro dashtam image e final o boot mikardam az ru pc
<nkh> lxsameer: با یو اس بی یا اترنت مثلا ، درسته؟
<lxsameer> nkh: daghigjhan
<nkh> lxsameer: یوبوت هم روی گوشیت بود ... بهش میگفتی از ان‌اف‌اس یا تی‌اف‌تی‌پی مثلا کرنل و اینا رو بخون ... هم؟
<lxsameer> nkh: uboot bood, ama in software khodesh image o transfer mikard ru gushi o bootesh mikard
<nkh> lxsameer: خب اون تیکه‌ش هماهنگه فرض کن . ته تهش، اینا می‌رفت روی میکرو اس دی مثلا (یا میکرودرایو داخلی گوشیت به فرض) و تو می‌تونستی ازش ایمیج بگیری؟
<lxsameer> nkh: image i ke uboot tush bashe ?
<nkh1> lxsameer: ببخشید من یه مین رفتم ، آره یه ایمیج با جاش :دی یو بوت و همه چی. هرچند می‌دونم نمیشه ، روی گوشی این کارو نمی‌کنن، یه یوبوت می‌ریزن توی نند، بهش میگن برو از میکرودرایو بخون. واسه همین گفتم رزبری بدون نند با میکرو اس دی فرض کن ، که یوبوت هم روی میکرو باشه
<nkh1> lxsameer: حالا اینا مهم نیست ، نکته خوبی که داشتی اینه که یوبوت رو عوض نمی‌کردی هر دفعه ، ولی یه ایمیج از روت‌اف‌اس و هر پارتیشن دیگه‌ای که میخواستی رو با اون نرم‌افزار درست می‌کردی و می‌ریختی توی گوشیت و یوبوت می‌خوند و میمد بالا ، درسته؟
<lxsameer> nkh1: daghighan
<nkh1> lxsameer: تو می‌تونستی پارتیشن بندی هم بکنی؟ که مثلا این روت‌اف‌اس ۵ مگ باشه هرچند روت‌اف‌اس خود محتویاتش ۲ مگه مثلا ! درسته؟
<lxsameer> nkh1: shayad ama in karo nakardam
<nkh1> lxsameer: خب اگه اسم اون برنامه رو بتونی بگی ممنون می‌شم،برم ببینم با چی کار می‌کرده، هرچند احتمالا به درد من نخوره چون الان همینایی که گفتم برات رو انجام میده اینم راه دستی داره ، ولی بهم کمک میکنه ببینم اگه کرم‌اف‌اس هم میشه بهش گفت درست کرد، شکل ایمیج نهاÛ
<nkh1> lxsameer: بر عکسشم می‌کرد؟ که ایمیج رو بدی برات بازش کنه؟
<nkh1> lxsameer: با خودم بودم ، قطعا کرم‌اف‌اس نبوده،‌کرم‌اف‌اس رید‌آنلیه معمولا روی گوشی همچین کاری نمی‌کنن :|‏ مگه که یه پارتیشن خاصی از گوشیت کرم‌اف‌اس باشه .... ‏
<nkh1> lxsameer: نوع پارتیشن رو می‌شد توی اون نرم‌افزار مشخص کرد؟
<lxsameer> nkh1: na nabude]
<lxsameer> nkh1: are
<nkh1> lxsameer: خب پس هر وقت یادت افتاد خبرم کن
<nkh1> lxsameer: تنکیو ا لات ! ‏ :)‏
<lxsameer> nkh1: :))))))
<lxsameer> nkh1: fkr kon man ba in maghze naghesam yadam biad,
<nkh1> lxsameer: به چی می‌خندی؟ :دی
<lxsameer> nkh1: ama tu channel angestrom behem moarefi kardan
<lxsameer> nkh1: be hafezei ke migi
<nkh1> lxsameer: منظورت حافظه‌س دیگه؟ من از تو بدترم ! فکر کنم کل مموریم دو بیته ، اونم سر بافر کردن آی/او مصرف میشه :دی
<nkh> lxsameer: گوشیت چیه مگه ؟ انگستروم داشتی روش؟:دی
<lxsameer> nkh: motmaen bash mese man daghun nisti
<lxsameer> nkh: htc desire, na angestrom nadashtam az toolchaine un estefade mikardam
<nkh> lxsameer: نایس! :)‏
<lxsameer> nkh: ;)
<lxsameer> nkh: dude man dige bayad beram
<nkh> lxsameer: همچی چیزی ازشون دارم می‌پرسم تو چنل :)))
<nkh> lxsameer: Hi people! some one here introduced a software to my friend, for generating image from a rootfs and boot it with u-boot on his mobile phone ... he can't remmember the name !! :D any idea what was that?
<lxsameer> nkh: :) foshet nadan ?
<nkh> lxsameer: عادت دارم :دی
<lxsameer> nkh: movafagh bashi dude
<lxsameer> nkh: man beram
<nkh> lxsameer: از چنل بیگل برد با شعور ترن!! :| ‏
<nkh> lxsameer: مرسی دود! تو هم . خدافظ :)‏
<arash> ye chi ghire tor va your freedom mikham vase ubuntu kesi proxy dg sorag nadare?
<lxsameer> arash: sshtunnel age ssh account dari
<arash> na nadaram?
<arash> chetoriye shoma azash razi hastin man ba tor va yourfreedom nemitonam sit baz konam
<arash> vase nasbo rah andazish komak mikoni?
<lxsameer> arash: alan nabayad az chizi razi bashi :D
<arash> yani inam moshkel dare?
<arash> chikar pas bayad bokonim to in vaziyat?
<Saeed> salam doostan
<Saeed> KomaaaaaaaaaK
<Saeed> :p
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-10
<AHK95> salam be hame
<pouyana> salam
<AHK95> hale haletun khube
<AHK95> ?
<pouyana> bale mamnoon shoma khubi?
<AHK95> mer30
<AHK95> inja kasi nis?
<pouyana> AHK95: inja usera faghat soal miporsan
<pouyana> AHK95: modelsh injoorie
<AHK95> ahan
<AHK95> khob pas manam soalamo beporsa,
<AHK95> man ubuntu 12.10 ro dar kenare windows nasb kardam vali bade nasb safhe boot ubunto bala maid va bad yeki az gozine hash mire samte windows
<AHK95> mikhastam bebinam mage nabayd harkodom joda bashan chera afhe boot taghir karde
<pouyana> ubuntu mire to mbr nasb mishe
<pouyana> baad be boot manager khudesh vasl mikone
<pouyana> windows ham haminjoorie
<AHK95> yani in halat mamulie?
<pouyana> bale,
<pouyana> choon window boot manager mesle ubuntu nadare shoma nemibini in marhalaro
<AHK95> ahan mamnun
<AHK95> ye soale dige dashtam inke migan age ubuntu va windows ro dar kenare ham nasb konid bad az ye modat ehtemal dare partition beham berize va ghati beshe .aya in doroste?
<pouyana> na, chera be ham berize
<pouyana> ubuntu to partion khudeshe
<pouyana> win ham to partion khudeshe
<pouyana> baad ubunut mesle win partion bandi nadare be oon fahoom
<AHK95> man khodam ham moshkeli nadidam vali ino shenide budam
<isolated> AHK95: mage alakiye :D seperate partition hastan !!!! yaaani chi baade ye modat be ham mirizan :D
<AHK95> isolated : man khodam ham shenidam in ro chon dorost bara man tozih nadadan goftan bezar ye soali bokonam bebinam majera az che gharare :D
<isolated> AHK95: na intor nist ! user momkene ye kari kone ke systemesh betereke ! amma khodeshoon ke khod be khod kharab nemishan ke
<isolated> dorood bar lxsameer kabir :P
<lxsameer> isolated: durud ba to too
<lxsameer> isolated: ma saghireshunim
<isolated> na lxsameer shekaste nafsi nafarmaaaa dude
<lxsameer> isolated: nogaram dude
<AHK95> be nazaretun behtarin barnaem ke mitune jaygozin microsoft expersion ye dreamwever beshe chie?
<lxsameer> AHK95: koli barname jaygozine ina rikhte
<lxsameer> AHK95: bastegi be saligheye developer dare
<pouyana> AHK95: vala nazare man ro bekhay vi sad barabar behtare :D
<AHK95> akhe man koli gashtam az bas ziade adam mimune kodomesh ro entekhab kone goftam
<AHK95> :D
<lxsameer> AHK95: aptana, geany, sublime2, eric, wing, eclipse + webdev, spe va .........
<pouyana> AHK95: sublime hast
<AHK95> kodom yeki az ina az nazare berozresani behtare?mikham hamishe narm afzaram update bashe
<lxsameer> AHK95: hamashun okeyan
<AHK95> pas man beram bebinam kodomesh ro baayd entekhab konam
<lxsameer> AHK95: age ba dream weaver o ina rahat budi, fekr mikonam aptana khub bashe barat
<lxsameer> AHK95: designer i ?
<AHK95> are
<AHK95> kolan dust daram mohithaye ke bashun kar mikonam az nazar geraphici jazab bashan ta khaste nasham
<lxsameer> AHK95: aptana mitune ok bashe
<AHK95> hala ye negahi besh mindazam
<AHK95> mamnun az dustani ke komak kardan ba ejazatun man beram dige.felan bye
<intuxicated> lxsameer: ping ?
<lxsameer> intuxicated: pong
<intuxicated> lxsameer: i have fucking problem with ubuntu
<intuxicated> lxsameer: can you help or what ?
<lxsameer> intuxicated: lets hear it
<lxsameer> intuxicated: dude, ubuntu chera use mikoni akhe,
<intuxicated> lxsameer: man use nakardam dast to koon man nakon mardak
<intuxicated> lxsameer: :D
<intuxicated> lxsameer: aqa graphic nvidiast
<lxsameer> intuxicated: lanati,
<lxsameer> intuxicated: kho
<intuxicated> lxsameer: modprobe nvidia_current
<lxsameer> intuxicated: kho
<intuxicated> lxsameer: mizanam mige no such device
<lxsameer> intuxicated: az in laptop hast ke 2ta vga dare ?
<intuxicated> lxsameer: pc e
<intuxicated> lxsameer: motmaenam graphic esh nvidiast
<intuxicated> lxsameer: geforece 5200
<lxsameer> intuxicated: hmmmm, bebin onboard chizi nadare ?
<intuxicated> lxsameer: nadare
<lxsameer> intuxicated: hmmm ajibe ke nemishnase, bebin nouveau ya nv load nashodan ?
<intuxicated> lxsameer: ba noufuck kar nemikone, ye back ground rangi mide faqat
<intuxicated> lxsameer: vali avalesh ke nasb bood kar mikarda, lag bood faqat
<intuxicated> lxsameer: hala avalesh mohem ni
<intuxicated> lxsameer: che gohi bokhoram azizam ?
<lxsameer> intuxicated: khoshgele, felan ba vesa kar kon , bad driver e official e nvidia ro mostaghim nasb kon ta ba in nvidia-current e in dalghaka
<intuxicated> lxsameer: wtf is vesa ?
<intuxicated> lxsameer: aqa man alan debian am fosh midam
<lxsameer> intuxicated: vesa driver e generic e graphic e X e
<lxsameer> intuxicated: :D
<intuxicated> lxsameer: aha
<lxsameer> ls /etc/X11/xorg.cofn
<intuxicated> lxsameer: inja stalmano fosh bedam kick misham ?
<lxsameer> * .conf
<lxsameer> intuxicated: man inja ghodrat nadaram dude
<intuxicated> lxsameer: vasa bebinam result e in chie
<intuxicated> lxsameer: dude nadare in koofio
<intuxicated> kooftio*
<intuxicated> lxsameer: wtf gfgi rtfm
<lxsameer> intuxicated: khob okeye
<lxsameer> intuxicated: sabr kon ta begam kojast
<lxsameer> intuxicated: ls /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<intuxicated> lxsameer: bodo
<intuxicated> lxsameer: asab nadaram :D
<intuxicated> lxsameer: damet garm vali
<lxsameer> intuxicated: boro yare miam shahriar mizanameta
<lxsameer> :D
<intuxicated> lxsameer: nemitonam inaro paste konam ziade
<intuxicated> lxsameer: vali config nvidia bood
<lxsameer> intuxicated: khob yeja hast neveshte
<lxsameer> driver "nvidia"
<lxsameer> uno bokon
<lxsameer> driver "vesa"
<lxsameer> intuxicated: bad x o reset kon
<intuxicated> lxsameer: dude ini ke gofti directory bood
<intuxicated> lxsameer: aha
<intuxicated> lxsameer: xconf ro mikhay dastkari konam ?
<lxsameer> intuxicated: na tu yeki az un file ha
<lxsameer> intuxicated: tu un masiri ke dadam ye seri file ke yekish male nvidia e
<lxsameer> tu un ina ro avaz kon
<intuxicated> lxsameer: qorboon dastet ye grepi findi chizi begoo manjer mikhoram hame inaro begardam to tty
<lxsameer> grep "nvidia" . -Rn --color
<intuxicated> lxsameer: dude in vesa pishfarzz hast ?
<intuxicated> lxsameer: ja dare az ame cononocial ham yad konam
<lxsameer> intuxicated: tu ubuntu nemidunam ama kheyli jaha are
<lxsameer> intuxicated: man nemidunam melat vase chi ubuntu use mikonan
<intuxicated> lxsameer: shir dahan melat , naga maga maro
<intuxicated> :D
<intuxicated> lxsameer: man ye try konam
<intuxicated> lxsameer: age nashod miam fosh filan bisar e mikesham be konokikal
<lxsameer> intuxicated: ok
<intuxicated> lxsameer: :D
<lxsameer> intuxicated: :)))
<prp-e> danialbehzadi : khorake khodet http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,59027.msg476243.html#new
<ubuntu1> salaam
<ubuntu1> midoonid che joori in error too qtcreator
<ubuntu1> bar taraf mishe
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> Qt Creator needs a compiler set up to build. Configure a compiler in the kit options. error
<ubuntu1> dar ubuntu
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: gcc dari ?
<ubuntu1> gcc o baraa chie
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> GCC maale chie?
<ubuntu1> <lxsameer>?
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: bezan gcc bebin hamchin commandi dari ya na
<ubuntu1> gcc maae chie
<ubuntu1> ?
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: dude compiler e
<ubuntu1> dude yani chi?
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: dude = refigh
<ubuntu1> yani alaan baa synaptic gcc nasb she
<ubuntu1> dorost mishe?
<lxsameer> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: in faghat abzarhai ke vase nasb niaz dari minasbe
<lxsameer> ehtemalan qtcreator khodesh gcc ro peyda mikone
<ubuntu1> kojaashe
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> kojaash bezanam gcc
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> <lxsameer> ?
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: kojaye chi
<ubuntu1> khob age nadashte baashe
<ubuntu1> az kojaaa
<ubuntu1> nasb konam
<ubuntu1> mishe begid che joori
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> gheire synaptic
<ubuntu1> <lxsameer>?
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: aziz command o ke behet dadam
<lxsameer> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ubuntu1> in dastoor yani chi
<ubuntu1> ?
<lxsameer> yani build-essential o nasb kon
<ubuntu1> midoonam
<ubuntu1> :|
<ubuntu1> in ke nasb mishe
<ubuntu1> chie
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> build-essential
<ubuntu1> yani chi
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> yani toosh gcc e
<ubuntu1> ?
<lxsameer> abzar hayi ke vase sakhtane ye narmafzar niaz dari
<ubuntu1> ahaan
<ubuntu1> badesh khodesh
<ubuntu1> gcc ina ro
<ubuntu1> joor mikone?
<ubuntu1> <lxsameer> in unable bood ke
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: are, chen unable bood ke ?
<ubuntu1> chi
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ubuntu1> error daad
<ubuntu1> too terminal zadam
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: che errori ?
<ubuntu1> hichi . ok shod
<ubuntu1> erroresh raft
<ubuntu1> merci
<ubuntu1> tnx
<ubuntu1> alot
<ubuntu1> <lxsameer> qtiam ok shod
<ubuntu1> merci
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: khahehs
<ubuntu1> <lxsameer> shomaa baa open cv kar kardin?
<lxsameer> nope
<ubuntu1> ok
<ubuntu1> kaci midoone
<ubuntu1> zarayebe DCT dar formate Jpeg chie
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-03
<royaflash> salam dostan
<anoNxeRo> salam
<royaflash> salam
<anoNxeRo> :)
<fafa> salam
<fafa> kasi az iran hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-04
<edips> anyone knows c++?
<edips> I guess you sleep iranians :)
<iraj> سلام دوستان . کسی از شما الستیکس رو روی اوبونتو در ویرچوال باکس نصب کرده؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-05
<hassan> hi
<hassan> سلام
<Guest39812> الووو
<Guest39812> کسی اونجا هست؟
<Guest39812> من یه مشکل دارم
<Guest39812> الووووووووووووووووو
<Guest39812> اشمخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
<Guest39812> haloooooooooooo
<MORTEZA-ES> سلام
<MORTEZA-ES> تو نصب برنامه مشکل دارم
<MORTEZA-ES> کسی راهنماییم میکنه
<MORTEZA-ES> کمکم میکنید
<MORTEZA-ES> یه بازی از جایی دانلود کردم نمیدونم چطوری باید نصب کنم
<MORTEZA-ES> اوبونتو 13.10 دارم
<MORTEZA-ES> are there anyone for help to me ?
<MORTEZA-ES> i need help
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-07
<Nadaram> salam
<Nadaram> kesi nist ?
<alaki> سلام به همه
<alaki> :|
<mojtaba_> slm
<mojtaba_> hi there :)
<mojtaba_> how can i install ubuntu 13.10 inside windows ?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-09
<DrPc> javacoder: bahhhhhh,,,
<JAVACODER> ;)
<DrPc> javacoder: shoma inja chi kar mokono?
<JAVACODER> DrPc: :D shoma ?
<JAVACODER> DrPc: yadam rafteh
<DrPc> javacoder: be hamin zudi yadet raft?
<DrPc> javacoder: damet garam baba!!!
<JAVACODER> DrPc: sharmandeh nick ha inja ajagh vajaghan , esme yadam nemimoneh
<JAVACODER> DrPc: 1 kam tozih bedeh
<DrPc> javacoder: inja nabud ke , to 5hit buim!
<JAVACODER> DrPc: aha mehrdad
<JAVACODER> :D
<JAVACODER> khubi dudeh
<DrPc> javacoder: barikalaaa
<DrPc> javacoder: nokaram
<DrPc> javacoder: shoma khobi?
<JAVACODER> DrPc: whois mano begiri mibini kojaha hastam :D
<JAVACODER> thanks
<JAVACODER> DrPc: gerefti whois mano ?
<JAVACODER> :D
<DrPc> javacoder: what?
<JAVACODER> bezan /whois JAVACODER
<JAVACODER> channel ham miad
<DrPc> javacoder: midunam, chera?
<JAVACODER> DrPc: bebini kojaha join hastam
<JAVACODER> in 2 ta channel nis faghat
<DrPc> javacoder: chizi nemiare!
<JAVACODER> DrPc: che khub
<JAVACODER> :P
<DrPc> javacoder: chera?
<JAVACODER> DrPc: clientet chie
<DrPc> javacoder: clinte chi?
<JAVACODER> DrPc: xchat ke bayad biareh
<DrPc> xchatam!
<JAVACODER> DrPc: be hamin xchat ee ke estefadeh mikoni migan client irc
<DrPc> javacoder: ok
<DrPc> javacoder: u mano whois kon
<JAVACODER> kardm
<Amin_913> سلام
<JAVACODER> DrPc: clientet xchat 2.8.8 ke ruye Ubuntu estefadeh mikoni
<DrPc> Received a CTCP TIME from JAVACODER
<JAVACODER> salam amir
<JAVACODER> ;)
<Amin_913> یه سوالی داشتم، من می خوام برای اولین برا مهاجرت کنم به اوبونتو
<DrPc> javacoder: ys
<JAVACODER> Amin_913: mohajerat nakon :D
<Amin_913> توی سایت اوبونتو.کام دوتا نسخه 12.04 و 13.10 داره ولی نمی دونم کدوم رو دانلود کنم
<DrPc> 12.04
<JAVACODER> 13 bug dareh
<DrPc> sab kon mahe dg 14.04 miad , ouno nasb kon
<Amin_913> @javacoder چرا مهاجرت نکنم؟
<JAVACODER> برامد باد صبح و بوی نوروز  به کام دوستان و بخت پیروز
<JAVACODER> مبارک بادت این سال و همه سال  همایون بادت این روز و همه روز
<JAVACODER> چو آتش در درخت افکند گلنار  دگر منقل منه آتش میفروز
<JAVACODER> چو نرگس چشم بخت از خواب برخواست  حسدگو دشمنان را دیده بردوز
<JAVACODER> بهاری خرم است ای گل کجایی  که بینی بلبلان را ناله و سوز
<DrPc> shokhi mikone
<Amin_913> 14.04 lts hast?
<JAVACODER> hadafet az mohajerat chie?
<DrPc> bale
<DrPc> har 2 sal y bar LTSe
<Amin_913> من تا الان واسه پروژه های دانشگاه که بیشتر ویندوزی هست، ویندوز و متعلقاتش رو نصب داشتم
<JAVACODER> Amin_913: in mehrdad mohajerat kard dg rush nemishe bargardeh :D
<DrPc> 10.04    12.04     14.04     16.04 ....
<Amin_913> الان هم میخوام که اوبونتو رو یاد بگیرم و از شر مایکروسافت خلاس ضم
<JAVACODER> Amin_913: chera khalas shi ?
<DrPc> :D
<JAVACODER> az chaleh dar biai beri tu chah ?!
<Amin_913> من هم قصد برگشت ندارم، میخوام تمام پلهای پشت سرم رو خراب کنم
<JAVACODER> che khub mizani kharab mikoni
<JAVACODER> afarin
<JAVACODER> :clap
<DrPc> bye bye windows...
<Amin_913> ضمن اینکه من میخوام آندروید رو روی لینوکس ادامه بدم
<JAVACODER> Amin_913: hadaf dashti bia va hameh chizo daghigh besanj , linux dardeh sar haye khudeshu dareh
<DrPc> eclipse
<Amin_913> و برای مهاجرت هم عجله دارم
<Amin_913> آره Eclipse
<DrPc> are
<Amin_913> چون دانشگاه لعنتی تموم شد و میخوام آزااااااااااد باشم
<DrPc> key tamum shod?
<JAVACODER> : raha bash , azad , mesleh daneshgah azad bash
<Amin_913> پس من امشب 12.04 رو دانلود میکنم، بعد که 14.04 اومد میرم سراغ اون
<JAVACODER> Amin_913: ageh tamom shdueh jomeye in hafteh ba shirini miai #5hit (karajlug.org)
<Amin_913> تازه همین ماه
<Amin_913> من گنابادم توی استان خراسان
<JAVACODER> Amin_913: eshkal nadareh bia karaj
<Amin_913> اتفاقا قبلا توی مشهد لاگ یک جبسه شرکت کردم
<JAVACODER> Amin_913: karajlug 1 chizeh dg hast
<Amin_913> ولی جلسات بعدی اش با کلاسهام توی یک ساعت بود و دیگه نتونستم برم
<DrPc> Amin_913: amir nickname ro type kon ghable pm hat!
<JAVACODER> : DrPc karo sakht nakon
<Amin_913> what DrPc?
<DrPc> Amin_913: are ta mahe dige 14.04 miad
<DrPc> Amin_913: age mokhatabe khassi dari , in karo bokon!
<JAVACODER> DrPc: dvd rayeganesh ham miad /
<DrPc> javacoder: chera?
<JAVACODER> DrPc: type nick ha sakhteh dg
<DrPc> javacoder: post mikonan! yeki az bacheha kharide bud.
<Amin_913> DRPC از اونجایی که من تعصب خاصی رو نوشتن فارسی با حروف فارسی دارم، نوشتن نیک نیم، کار رو سخت میکنه
<JAVACODER> aslan bia #5hit
<DrPc> javacoder: che farghi dare?
<DrPc> javacoder: ye soal ...!
<JAVACODER> DrPc: unja ba safa tareh , inja channeleh arvaheh
<DrPc> javacoder: bezar ma bahalesh konim
<DrPc> javacoder:  5hit k y chi dgs
<JAVACODER> DrPc: spy ware dg chie ke bekhay bahalesh ham bokoni
<JAVACODER> :D
<DrPc> javacoder:  agha ma ye arraye darim ke anasere dakhelish ye shey az classe "student"e .
<Amin_913> ممنون، بدرود، باقی سوالام رو از انجمن پی گیری می کنم!
<Amin_913> لطف دوستان مستدام
<JAVACODER> رسید عید و من از روی حور دلبر دور  چگونه باشـم بی روی آن بهـشتی حور
<JAVACODER> رسید عید همایون شها به خدمت تو  نهاده پیش تو هدیه نشاط لهو و سرور
<JAVACODER> برسم عید شهـا باده مروق نوش  به لحن بربط و چنگ و چغانه و طنبور
<JAVACODER> خوب
<DrPc> javacoder:  age bekham fildaye dakheli in classo ke khodesh ye onsor to arrayso chap konam , chi kar konam?
<JAVACODER> DrPc: to java ?
<DrPc> amin_913: soali dari bepors
<DrPc> javacoder:  yes
<JAVACODER> DrPc: student[i].getName();
<JAVACODER> ba [i] be khuneye array eshareh mikoni
<Amin_913> DrPC ممنون، از انجمن پیگیری می کنم
<JAVACODER> Amin_913: taarof mikoni ?
<JAVACODER> Amin_913: anjoman ham 1 forumeh arvaheh
<JAVACODER> Amin_913: bia bepors dg giret nemiada
<JAVACODER> Amin_913: az ma goftan bud
<JAVACODER> Amin_913: har ki rafteh to anjoman dg zendeh bar nagashteh
<JAVACODER> :D
<Amin_913> پرسیدن سوال و گرفتن جواب در اونجا رو ترجیح می دم چراکه برای آیندگان باقی می مونه و اگر کسی همچون من به سوال مشابهی برخورد کرد، میتونه سریع به جواب برسه
<DrPc> javacoder: NullPointerException  az khodesh dar vakone!
<Amin_913> اینجا خوبه برای سوال و جواب های فوری
<JAVACODER> Amin_913: fekrato bokon , ba khudet naghshe o ghotb nama bebar ke gom nashi
<Amin_913> ولی هیچ آرشیوی نداره که به درد سایرین بخوره و درهم و برهم تره
<JAVACODER> DrPc: codet ro fpaste.org kon
<JAVACODER> brb
<DrPc> javacoder: khodam y khorde var miram bahash
<Amin_913> @JAVACODER قطب نما و نقشه همون فروم فارسی و انگلیسی و لاگ ها هست
<JAVACODER> DrPc: bezar 3 sut begam moshkeleh nullpointet chie
<JAVACODER> Amin_913: ;)
<DrPc> javacoder: be mola k bade ali to mardi!
<JAVACODER> DrPc: chakerim , man motaalegh be hamam ,
<JAVACODER> DrPc: Fpast.org kardish ?
<JAVACODER> brb
<DrPc> yottanami: chakere dash behnam!
<DrPc> javacoder: how old r u ?
<JAVACODER> DrPc: for what ? :D
<DrPc> javacoder: havijouri
<DrPc> :D
<JAVACODER> DrPc: 30
<DrPc> javacoder: so good
<JAVACODER> nixoeen_: salam babateh custom build be leaseweb hazineh midi ?
<nixoeen_> JAVACODER, are
<JAVACODER> nixoeen_: zoor dareh :D
<nixoeen_> JAVACODER, chera?
<JAVACODER> nixoeen_: taghriban 1 configi mesleh server haye mamolish entekhab kardam ama 1 chizaeeshu kam o ziad kardam ama 1 hoo bayad hododeh 50 ta ezafeh bedam taghriban nesfeh pool servero
<JAVACODER> zoor dareh dg
<nixoeen_> JAVACODER, Custom Build ha mitunan tedade IP e bishtari dashte bashan
<nixoeen_> JAVACODER, mituni badan ham chizasho taghir bedi
<JAVACODER> vali fek konam final selection har kasi ke bekhad herfehee kar koneh hamin leaseweb bashe
<nixoeen_> JAVACODER, va mohemtar az hame, mituni begi port e 2vvom e shabakasho masalan be soorate cross vasl konan be ye servere digat
<nixoeen_> JAVACODER, ye ye Virtual Network az Server hat dorost konan...
<nixoeen_> s/ya/ye
<JAVACODER> nixoeen_: e ! mageh server mamoliash inturi nistan ? man chand ta az server mamoliash begiram hamichin kari nemikonan baram /
<JAVACODER> ?
<nixoeen_> JAVACODER, na
<JAVACODER> nixoeen_: in pointeh + ee hast
<JAVACODER> nixoeen_: akharam fek konam ba in kar konam , hazineh bishtar bedam vali khialam rahat baashe behtareh
<nixoeen_> JAVACODER, alan ba serveret mikhay chikar koni?
<JAVACODER> nixoeen_: chand ta service darim ke bayad be sorateh SaaS pilote beshe ke 1 server kameh barash
<JAVACODER> nixoeen_: az jaee mishe fahmid ke mega che configi ro sefaresh dadeh budeh !?
<DrPc> javacoder: rasti esmeto faramush kardam man.mr javacoder!
<JAVACODER> DrPc: :)))
<JAVACODER> DrPc: yani ghablan porsideh budi ?
<DrPc> javacoder: kheili soalaye fanni daram miporsam
<DrPc> javacoder: na , y dasti bud!
<DrPc> javacoder: rooom naymad!
<JAVACODER> DrPc: mituni saeed sedam koni ;)
<DrPc> javacoder: shoma ham mituni mehrdad sedam mikhandam!
<DrPc> :D
<DrPc> ;)
<JAVACODER> DrPc: az whoiset maloom bud mehrdadi :D
<DrPc> javacoder: chera vase man nemishe?
<JAVACODER> DrPc: boro #freenode beporse
#ubuntu-ir 2015-03-02
<Hadi> شرکت وزین فن آوری ایمن از متخصصین فعال در زمینه های ذیل دعوت به همکاری می نماید. نحوه همکاری می تواند به صورت پاره وقت و تمام وقت باشد. شرایطکاری عالی است. همکاری به صورت پروژه ای نیز امکان پذیر است.
<Hadi> برنامه نویسی سیستمی در لینوکس
<Hadi> توسعه کرنل لینوکس
<Hadi> تغییر و سفارشی سازی کرنل لینوکس
<Hadi>  
<Hadi> اعلام آمادگی به resume@wstech.ir
<Hadi> لطفا به دوستان خود نیز اطلاع دهید تا شاید مفید باشد.
<emadhelmi> Salam kasi Online hast?
<number> slm
<number> is any body there?
<number> hen?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-03-03
<royaflash> salam dostan
<royaflash> kasi inja hast
<Blue-Print> چقدر اینجا خلوت هست
#ubuntu-ir 2015-03-05
<saman> salam
<saman> kasi hast?
<MortezaE> هستن ولی خستن
<saman> man filter shekan nadaram chetori mitoonam jdk 8 ro nasb konam?
<MortezaE> saman, tor ro nasb kon
 * MortezaE will be back soon
<saman> khob tor ro nasb kardam vali baz ba apt-get install nemishe jdk 8 ro nasb kard
<MortezaE> saman, اصلا بذار ببینم! مگه جی دی کی فیلتره؟ چرا؟
<MortezaE> به هر صورت، می‌تونی تور رو به عنوان پراکسی گنوم تعریف کنی
<saman> oracle roo iran bastast sitesh
<saman> chejoori inkaro konam?
<MortezaE> محیط دسکتاپت یونیتیه؟
<MortezaE> (ینی پیش فرض اوبونتو)
<saman> are
<MortezaE> system settings -> network
<MortezaE> network proxy
<MortezaE> method: manual
<MortezaE> آخرین فیلد:
<MortezaE> Socks host
<MortezaE> 127.0.01
<MortezaE> 9050
<saman> ok sabr kon
<MortezaE> آخ تصحیح می‌کنم!
<MortezaE> 127.0.0.1
<MortezaE> من روی سیستمم اوپن جی دی کی دارم
<MortezaE> این با مال اوراکل فرق داره، نه؟
<nima_> salam be hamegi <3
<MortezaE> salam
<nima_> khobi morteza jan
<MortezaE> thx
<nima_> shoma linux baz hastid?
 * MortezaE is a bache baz
<nima_> lol
<nima_> bache baz to from linux?
<MortezaE> alaki masalan bache bzim
<nima_> dar mor3de hadafe ayandam
<nima_> mondam ke hardware ro entekhab konam ya security
<nima_> hamon hack
<MortezaE> علوم کامپیوتر زمینه های زیادی داره
<MortezaE> باید خیلی هاشو بری تا علاقه‌تو پیدا کنی
<MortezaE> ولی خیلی طولش نده، که یه اقیانوس یه سانتی بشی
 * MortezaE is away
<nima_> masalan toye sakht afzar
<nima_> overcklocko yad gereftam kheili be ghata@t alaghe daram va kheili chiza darbarashon khondam
<nima_> shaba ba jabehaye computeram mikhabam
<nima_> ama asheghe hackam hastam dar sorati ke tahala kheili semejesh nashodam dar hade nasbe backtrack ya hacke emaila baladam
<nima_> man 23 salame hala gijam chon marbot be ayandame
<nima_> baghiye user ha hame decoriyan?
<MortezaE> :D
#ubuntu-ir 2015-03-07
<saeid> سلام
<fedsaeid> slm
<fedsaeid> ببخشید ی سوال داشتم؟
<Ara4Sh> Novid
<erghezi> سلامم جمیعااا
<erghezi> آقااا من مشکل دارم این ایکس چت لعنتی وصل نمیشه :))
<erghezi> چرا باید کانفلیکت بده ؟ :ی
<erghezi> xchat : Depends: xchat-common
<erghezi> Ara4Sh,  نظظظررری ندارری ؟؟
<erghezi> Ara4Sh, تو هنوز مشغول هک انجمنایی؟‌:)))
<Ara4Sh> نه بابا من و هک ؟‌ استغفرولله
<Ara4Sh> به امام مستضعفین قسم من تا حالا بروت فورس هم نکردم
<Ara4Sh> :))))))
<Ara4Sh> یه کامندی بود مربوط به در اوردن اینفو از ترمینال برای آی ار سی کسی یادش هست چیه ؟‌
<Azitrex> erghezi, hexchat ham gozineye khubie
<Ara4Sh> Network:   Card: Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller driver r8169
<Ara4Sh> inxi bood commandesh :D Yaftam
 * erghezi با آرش داریم ‫irc بازی می‌کنیم :ی 
<Ara4Sh> جریمه نداره ؟‌
<Blue-Print> سلام
<Blue-Print> کسی هست ؟
<alireza> hey there
<kaplan> hey alireza
#ubuntu-ir 2015-03-08
<Guest41743> سلام
<Guest41743> کسی هست اینجا کمکم کنه؟
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-07
<oss_> salam b hame
<oss_> man ye headset 2.4g wireless daram vali vaghti be sys vasl mikonam shenasaei nemishe?!!!
<oss_> koli search kardam vali rahe dorosti peyda nakardam
<manjaro-kde5> salam
<manjaro-kde5> inja kesi midone 2 linux chetori mishe nasb beshan
<Kalinos> سلام
<Kalinos> کسی اینجا هست
<alimj> Kalinos: همه خواب هستند
<iraj> kalinos, saLam
<kalinos> iraj: salam chetori
<iraj> kalinos, merc
<iraj> kalinos, che khabar
<iraj> chetory
<kalinos> iraj: khabari nist
<iraj> kalinos, :)) با نیک البغدادی اومدن توی یکی از کانال های خارجی، و از الله تقدیر می کنن
<iraj> ای پیش واسه برادران افغانه :))
<kalinos> iraj:  kodom kanal,
<farooghkz> سلام
<kalinos> سلام
<kalinos> farooghkz: salam
<kalinos> iraj:  moshkelet hal shod
<iraj> kalinos, yup, reset kardam
<alimj> سلام سلام ۱۰۰ تا سلام
<iraj> salam
<kalinos> salam
<kalinos> gofti kodom channel?
<farooghkz> دقایقی پیش تلاش کردم ی مرد بکشم ک دست تکون میده
<farooghkz> ولی شبیه قلیون شد!
<farooghkz> نهایتا ی قلیون سر دار کشیدم!
<farooghkz> (البته با کاراکتر های اسکی اینکارو کردم
<farooghkz> اولین نقاشی اسکی من!)
<farooghkz> alimj, ‎نباید خواب باشی؟
<alimj> نه
<farooghkz> ساعت ۱۱
<farooghkz> هست
<alimj> مشغول سیر آفاق و انفس می‌باشم
<farooghkz> موفق باشی
<farooghkz> :)
<farooghkz> آقا چرا کانال هک آی آر ‏‎+i‏ هست؟
<farooghkz> آها حالا دیگه نیست
<farooghkz> البته الآن آدم توش نیست
<farooghkz> آقا چرا همه سایلنت شدن؟
<iraj> farooghkz, من کار دارم.
<alimj> همه مشغول سیر آفاق و انفس می‌باشند
<farooghkz> for i in ubuntu-ir.users:
<farooghkz>     if i.type == 'human':
<farooghkz>         i.mode.silent.off()
<iraj> kalinos, R U HERE?
<hamid168> slm
<hamid168> kesi hast?
<alimj> همه این موقع شب خواب هستند
<hamid168> !
<bpsecret> :D
<hamid168> شب دراز است و قلندر بیدار!
<hamid168> ما هم که جزو همه نیستیم!
<bpsecret> :))
<hamid168_> vox@vox-TravelMate-5744:~$ sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa && sudo apt-get update mv .wine .wine.old You are about to remove the following PPA from your system:  Welcome to the Wine Team PPA.  Here you can get the latest available Wine betas for every supported version of Ubuntu.  This PPA is managed by Scott Ritchie and Maarten Lankhorst.  More info: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ubuntu/ppa Press [E
<hamid168_> Error: 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu precise main' doesn't exist in a sourcelist file Error: 'deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu precise main' doesn't exist in a sourcelist file E: The update command takes no arguments
<hamid168_> chera?
<hamid168_> alo?
<alimj> اگر میشه اینجا بزار
<alimj> paste.ubuntu.ir
<alimj> اونجوری که فکر نمی‌کنی ما بتونیم بخونیم؟
<alimj> بهش برخورد
<alimj> من هم که همش خواب میبینم
<bpsecret> alan barmigarde
<bpsecret> khabe chi mibini mohandes
<bpsecret> ?
<hamid168_> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/pcsl
<bpsecret> sudo apt-get update mv .wine .wine.old
<bpsecret> in khat iran dare
<bpsecret> irad
<bpsecret> sudo apt-get update
<bpsecret> ya
<bpsecret> sudo apt-get update && mv .wine .wine.old
<bpsecret> bezan
<hamid168_> ye soal ghablesh bokonam
<bpsecret> befarma
<hamid168_> man dashtam in wine ro nasb mikaradam akhare kar ke down load tamoom shod v resid be lunching v nasb v in dastana
<hamid168_> ye safhe to terminal zaher shod ke shabih in licence agrementhaye narmafazaraie windows bood  v akhare sfhe ye ok
<alimj> خوب؟
<bpsecret> khob
<bpsecret> :D
<bpsecret> kojayi
<bpsecret> :))
<bpsecret> ?
<hamid168_> badesh na ba click roye ok in sfhe raft v na ba entezar pas manam safhe ro bastam ba in peygham ke peroccessi dar hal anjame v man killesh kardam
<bpsecret> ba tab mire
<bpsecret> roo keyboard tab ro bezan
<hamid168_> to type kondam hosele konid lotfan
<bpsecret> entekhab mishe ok
<hamid168_> zadam raft dg
<hamid168_> hala yani in wine nasb nashod dorost
<hamid168_> ?
<bpsecret> khob bad az inke raft akharin peigham chi bood
<hamid168_> hichi
<hamid168_> peyghami nabood
<bpsecret> bargasht roo terminalet ?
<bpsecret> errori chizi . mamoolan bade nasb terminal ro azad mikone
<hamid168_> mikhastam terminal ro bebendam oon migoft naband procces dari manam goftam dg hoseleye sabr nadaram bastam termainal ro
<bpsecret> bayad injoori beshe
<bpsecret> khob kharab kardi dige
<hamid168_> eee
<bpsecret> bayad khodesh terminalet ro azad kone
<bpsecret> are
<hamid168_> khob yani kolle 170mb parid
<bpsecret> na
<hamid168_> che konam hala
<bpsecret> history begir hamoon dastoore nasb ro peida kon va dobare nasb kon
<bpsecret> tavajooh kon alan makhzanesh ro ba dastoori ke dadi hazf kardi
<bpsecret> oon HowTo i ke khoondi va dari az roosh nasb mikoni ro bede
<bpsecret> ta behet begam daghigh chi kar koni
<hamid168_> http://www.ubuntuforums.ir/thread45.html
<bpsecret> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<bpsecret> sudo apt-get update
<bpsecret> sudo apt-get install wine1.5
<bpsecret> inaro anjam bede
<bpsecret> dar zemn
<bpsecret> hamid168_,
<bpsecret> chera in maghale enghadr ghadimie
<bpsecret> ?
<hamid168_> inaro zadam ye bara
<hamid168_> che midoonam
<bpsecret> midoonam vali switch -r remove kard makhzan ro
<hamid168_> man mikhastam photoshap nasb konam kamelan amatori mal kardam
<bpsecret> dardesare
<bpsecret> in wine
<bpsecret> man faghat nasbesh ro komak mikonam
<bpsecret> baghiash dige ba khodet
<hamid168_> ok
<hamid168_> faghat ye soal mohem daram
<bpsecret> zadi dastoorat ro
<bpsecret> begoo
<hamid168_> farz konim man wine ro nasb kardam
<hamid168_> ok?
<bpsecret> khob
<hamid168_> hala
<hamid168_> agar man bekham ye barname windwsi nasb konam bayad filehaye khode barname az khode windows ro biaram ya file makhsoose linux download konam
<bpsecret> man tajrobe ziad nadaram ba wine . vali hamoon chand tayi ham ke dashtam injoori bood ke exe ro midadam bad shoroo mikard hey error gereftan . error haro ke maslan felan dll ro mikham ro hal mikardam ta inke masalan barname ejra mishod
<bpsecret> in wine dardesare
<bpsecret> mamoolan baraye farar az injoor pichidegiha ye virtualbox nasb mikonan roo linux bad windows nasb mikonan oon barnamehayi ke niaz daran ro roo windows miayaran bala
<bpsecret> aksaran in kar ro mikonan
<hamid168_> khob akhe vbox sorat nadare ke man che tori bahash photoshop kar konam?
<bpsecret> vbox ke soarat dare . computer e aslie shomast ke soraat nadare
<hamid168_> ba ye laptop core i3 bedoone geraphic dahanam sevice mishe
<bpsecret> be har hal injooriast dige
<bpsecret> in linki ke be man dadi male 2013 e
<hamid168_> khob az wine behtar chi soragh nadari?
<bpsecret> na
<hamid168_> khob akhe ubuntu man ham 12.04
<bpsecret> ok
<bpsecret> 12.04 LTS e?
<hamid168_> are?
<bpsecret> ok pass
<hamid168_> !
<bpsecret> photoshop ham khodesh sangine
<bpsecret> tarkib beshe ba wine
<bpsecret> systemet ehtemalan mipoke
<bpsecret> hads mizanam
<hamid168_> are bayad ba in wine ye khaki be saresh berizam
<bpsecret> hala bazam test kon bebin chi mishe
<hamid168_> agha in linux khodaee bayad akher ye fekri be hal in joor mozalat bokone ya na
<hamid168_> kholase asle user interface o user freandly ro aslan ghabool daran/
<hamid168_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hamid168_> fek konam zadam pokondam kolan hame reprositoryaro!
<bpsecret> sabr kon
<bpsecret> sudo killall apt
<bpsecret> bebin dorost mishe
<bpsecret> apt-get et mashghool bood
<hamid168_> no procces fund!
<bpsecret> ps aux | grep apt
<bpsecret> khorooji ro bede
<hamid168_> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/ccad
<bpsecret> felan system mashghoole
<hamid168_> i chi bid?
<bpsecret> bezar karesho kono
<bpsecret> mitarsam begam killesh kon kharabkari bar biad
<bpsecret> sabr kon
<bpsecret> killesh mikonim
<bpsecret> sudo kill -9 12755 12379 12380
<hamid168_> گویند سنگ لعل شود در مقام صبر/ اری شود ولیک به خون جگر شود
<bpsecret> :))
<bpsecret> khoob gofte
<hamid168_> in shomarrao az oon kodaye ajagh vajagh dar avordi?
<bpsecret> are
<bpsecret> process id ishoone
<bpsecret> bad az root avalin addadha PID ya hamoon process id e app hate
<hamid168_> in -9 chie?
<bpsecret> ba kill -9 PID mizani shadid too sare narm afzar va mikoshish
<bpsecret> -9 shadid tarin signale kill hast
<bpsecret> amoon nemide
<hamid168_> afarin afarin!
<bpsecret> :))
<hamid168_> killnine!
<hamid168_> coming soon!
<bpsecret> :)
<bpsecret> bpsecret> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<bpsecret> <bpsecret> sudo apt-get update
<bpsecret> <bpsecret> sudo apt-get install wine1.5
<hamid168_> hala az koja befahmam tamoom shod ya na?
<hamid168_> inaro bezanam
<bpsecret> ps aux | grep dpkg
<bpsecret> ps aux | grep apt
<bpsecret> ya ps aux | grep HamoonPID ha
<hamid168_> are
<hamid168_> eynan hamoonan
<bpsecret> yani chi ? run e hanooz ?
<hamid168_> beza ye ghatle amm ra bendazim bebinim chi mishe
<hamid168_> are
<hamid168_> rune
<hamid168_> bokosham?
<bpsecret> bad az in 3 ta dastoor ps aux ro zadi?
<bpsecret> na
<hamid168_> na
<hamid168_> ghablesh
<hamid168_> asan oonaro nazam
<hamid168_> nazadam
<bpsecret> aval kileshoon kon
<bpsecret> bad 3 dastoor ro bezan
<bpsecret> dige kill nakon
<bpsecret> hamin
<hamid168_> ba update ino dad:
<hamid168_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bpsecret> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hamid168_> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/cjck
<hamid168_> halle?
<bpsecret> hala 3 ta dastoor
<hamid168_> sevvomi chi bood?
<bpsecret> sudo apt-get install wine1.
<bpsecret> na
<bpsecret> sabr kon
<bpsecret> sudo apt-get install wine1.5
<hamid168_> dare unpackaging mikone?
<bpsecret> khoorooji ro nesfe ham hast bede
<hamid168_> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/vicy
<bpsecret> bezar ta akhar bere bebinim chi mishe
<hamid168_> raft dg!
<hamid168_> hamin bood akharesh?
<hamid168_> !
<hamid168_> hamin ke ferstadam akharesh bood
<bpsecret> hala bebin wine nasb shode
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-08
<hamid168_> are
<hamid168_> جل الخالق
<hamid168_> in ke khata dad
<hamid168_> chera nasb shod?
<bpsecret> khob edame amoozesh ro anjam bede . vali in khat ro anjam nade .
<bpsecret>  sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<bpsecret> chi shod?
<hamid168_> bebin
<hamid168_> chetori ye print screan bedam bebini?
<hamid168_> bad ye soal
<hamid168_> ma chrea avval nasb mikonim bad dobare remove mikonim
<bpsecret> kilide print screen ro bezan bayad screenshot begire
<hamid168_> morde zehni daram
<hamid168_> are midoonam
<bpsecret> bad too /home/scr ye hamchin jahayi screen ro zakhire mikone
<hamid168_> chetori uload koanam
<bpsecret> yani chi ? ye site irani too google gir biar upload kon
<bpsecret> nemidoonam . ehtemalan nevisandeye maghale ba tajroobe fahmide version haye badie wine moshkel saz mishe pass makhzan ro delete mikone ta wine roo hamin version roo pc bemoone
<bpsecret> ye hamchin chizayi
<bpsecret> va too update haye badie system wine khod bekhood update nashe
<hamid168_> http://uupload.ir/files/oqrb_screenshot_from_2016-03-08_03:34:31.png
<hamid168_> هد زاه پهلث؟
<hamid168_> in chi mige?
<hamid168_> ok
<bpsecret> hamin gozine ro bezar bashe . mige ke masire nasb koja bashe . ke migim hamoon default khoobe
<bpsecret> ok kon
<hamid168_> http://uupload.ir/files/kvxz_screenshot_from_2016-03-08_03:38:31.png
<bpsecret> hasti
<bpsecret> ?
<bpsecret> hamid168_,
<bpsecret> hamid168_, kojayi?
<hamid168_> are
<hamid168_> bebin
<bpsecret> http://askubuntu.com/questions/316025/how-to-install-and-configure-wine
<bpsecret> oon aks haro donbal kon
<bpsecret> vasate safhe
<bpsecret> mige hata koodoom DLL haro nasb koni
<hamid168_> damet garm
<hamid168_> hamine
<bpsecret> khahesh mikonam
<hamid168_> avvalesh mikhastam kolle dll haro nasb konam bad didam hajmesh ziade gorkhidam!
<bpsecret> are
<hamid168_> fek konam ba in hesab dg niazi be terminalam anchenan nabashe! doroste?
<bpsecret> masalan khasti dll nasb koni too hamoon link tozih dade
<bpsecret> Also know that you can install each component in terminal by simply adding the name of the component after the winetricks command, for example:
<bpsecret> winetricks vcrun2010 - Will install vcrun2010 using winetricks
<bpsecret> winetricks xna40 - Will install xna40
<bpsecret> exe ro roosh click rast kon bad ba wine bazesh kon
<hamid168_> are
<hamid168_> beza avval dll nab konam
<bpsecret> bad az hamoon amozeshe farsi peigiri kon
<hamid168_> doroste
<hamid168_> ehsas mikonam age beshe ba in wine kar kard kheyli ali mishe
<hamid168_> vali
<hamid168_> in wine ham dar har hal ye shabih saze dg doriste?
<hamid168_> yani procccesse sangin dare khodesh!?
<bpsecret> hala zoode baraye khosh hal shodan . too linux adat khahi kard bad az etmame hameye marahel khosh hal beshi
<bpsecret> :))))))
<bpsecret> nemidoonam daghighan
<hamid168_> in kheili adate khoobie vali sakhte!
<bpsecret> :D
<hamid168_> in visual beisic haro lazeme hamaro nasb konam akharin version bayad kare hamaro bokone dg!
<bpsecret> nemidoonam
<hamid168_> pa to chi modooni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!::)
<bpsecret> :))
<hamid168_> shib! poshte bam!
<bpsecret> :D
<bpsecret> chi shod
<bpsecret> ?
<bpsecret> ta koja rafte
<bpsecret> ?
<hamid168_> sab kon hala
<hamid168_> ye meghdar tool mikeshe downloade in vb.
<bpsecret> az kojayi ?
<hamid168_> yani chi az kojam?
<bpsecret> az kodoom shahr
<bpsecret> ?
<hamid168_> aha
<hamid168_> razan hamedan licence electrinic 30sale daneshjooye enserafi physice khaje nasir bikar!
<bpsecret> :D
<bpsecret> khoobe
<bpsecret> movafagh bashi
<bpsecret> :)
<hamid168_> kojash khoobe!
<hamid168_> shoma beche tehrani?
<bpsecret> ey baba sakht nagir
<bpsecret> hamoon vara
<hamid168_> hamoo shol gereftim injoori shod!
<bpsecret> :))
<bpsecret> harki ye dastani dare dige
<bpsecret> hamine zendegi
<bpsecret> :)
<hamid168_> are be adad adama rah hast bara residane be khoda!
<bpsecret> :))
<bpsecret> man beram ye chayi berizam
<hamid168_> Downloading http://download.microsoft.com/download/E/6/A/E6A04295-D2A8-40D0-A0C5-241BFECD095E/W2KSP4_EN.EXE failed
<hamid168_> ride
<hamid168_> chi bezari!?
<hamid168_> bill gates gir dad!
<hamid168_> mige bilakh
<hamid168_> ya windows ya linux jofti baham nemishe!
<hamid168_> nobate vb ha ke shod erorr dad
<hamid168_> fek konam montafie!
<hamid168_> oon addat ke gofi alan daram manish ro ba poosto ostokhan dark mikonam!
<bpsecret> :))
<bpsecret> agha
<bpsecret> hasti
<bpsecret> ?
<bpsecret> hamid168_,
<hamid168_> are
<hamid168_> berim bekhabim?
<bpsecret> oon safhe ro bebabnd
<bpsecret> sabr kon
<hamid168_> khob bastam ghablan!
<bpsecret> benevis
<bpsecret> winetricks --help
<bpsecret> bebin khorooji e adamizad miare ya na
<bpsecret> che shod
<hamid168_> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/dyiz
<bpsecret> ok
<bpsecret> inaro anjam bede
<bpsecret>  mv .wine .wine.old
<bpsecret>  WINEARCH=win32 WINEPREFIX=~/.wine winecfg
<bpsecret> sh winetricks -q atmlib gdiplus ie6 vcrun2005sp1 vcrun2008 fontsmooth-rgb corefonts msxml3 msxml6 vcrun2010
<bpsecret> ok shod begoo
<hamid168_> http://uupload.ir/files/bg17_screenshot_from_2016-03-08_04:24:25.png
<hamid168_> felan
<hamid168_> hala edamasho mizanam
<bpsecret> ok
<hamid168_> bebin
<hamid168_> inja chera terminalam zad nashode
<hamid168_> azad
<hamid168_> ba in safeye windowsi che konam
<bpsecret> ok konesh
<hamid168_> http://uupload.ir/files/vabu_screenshot_from_2016-03-08_04:28:30.png in khoobe
<hamid168_> ok hala azad shod!
<bpsecret> ok
<bpsecret> winetricks -q atmlib gdiplus ie6 vcrun2005sp1 vcrun2008 fontsmooth-rgb corefonts msxml3 msxml6 vcrun2010
<hamid168_> cherea nemishe to terminal kopi paste karad
<hamid168_> majbooram hamaro benevisam
<bpsecret> mishe
<hamid168_> chetori
<bpsecret> ctrl+shift+c copy mikone matn ro
<bpsecret> ctrl+shift+v paste mikone
<hamid168_> ctrl+shift+c ke inspector firefox ro baz mikone
<bpsecret> na roo terminal click kon bad bezan
<bpsecret> alan matn ro az inja ctrl+c kon va tooye safheye terminal ctrl+shift+v ro bezan
<hamid168_> baz ereor dad https://paste.ubuntu.ir/pkct
<hamid168_> moshkel chie midooni?
<bpsecret> winetricks list-manual-download -q atmlib gdiplus ie6 vcrun2005sp1 vcrun2008 fontsmooth-rgb corefonts msxml3 msxml6 vcrun2010
<bpsecret> in ro bezan
<hamid168_> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/kiia
<hamid168_> hajo photoshop ro nasb kardam
<bpsecret> whereis winetricks
<bpsecret> chejoori
<bpsecret> ?
<bpsecret> hamid168_,
<hamid168_> sab kon
<hamid168_> http://uupload.ir/files/ocpg_screenshot_from_2016-03-08_04:46:48.png
<hamid168_> boro halesho bebar
<bpsecret> :D
<bpsecret> in moshkelam ba update kardane winetricks hal mishod
<bpsecret> linkhaye download az site microsoft az kar oftade bood
<hamid168_> sasn in dll haro nasb nakardam nemidonam hala dorost kar kone yani vali zaheran ke dare kar mikone!
<bpsecret> winetricks jadid linkhaye jadid gozashte
<hamid168_> yani chi
<bpsecret> hala badan shayad bazi ghesmathaye photoshop gir kone
<bpsecret> masalan be felan dll ehtiaj dashte bashe
<bpsecret> khoorooji ke midiadi dasht migoft felan linke az site microsoft dige kar nemikone
<bpsecret> hala barnameye winetricks jadidesh linkhaye jadid dare
<hamid168_> khob dashti rah update winetricks ro peyda mikardi
<bpsecret> are
<bpsecret> peida ham kardam
<hamid168_> oon dasorre winetricks whereis ro bezanam
<bpsecret> are bezan
<hamid168_> vox@vox-TravelMate-5744:~$ whereis winetricks winetricks: /usr/bin/winetricks /usr/bin/X11/winetricks /usr/share/winetricks /usr/share/man/man1/winetricks.1.gz
<hamid168_> chi mige
<bpsecret> sabr kon badan migam
<bpsecret> wget  https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Winetricks/winetricks/master/src/winetricks
<bpsecret> ino bezan
<hamid168_> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/wfez
<bpsecret> :)) githab filtere
<bpsecret> filtershekan dari
<bpsecret> ?
<hamid168_> valla
<hamid168_> ye done
<hamid168_> esmesh chi bood khoda
<hamid168_> tor
<hamid168_> vali kar nemikard
<bpsecret> vel kon
<hamid168_> yani bikhial shim
<bpsecret> na
<bpsecret> sabr kon
<hamid168_> ok
<bpsecret> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/fvuv
<hamid168_> chie in
<bpsecret> in link ro baz kon va kole matn ro copy kon too ye file matni be name winetricks
<bpsecret> hamoonie ke alan filtere linkesh
<bpsecret> kardi
<bpsecret> ?
<bpsecret> too homet bezar
<hamid168_> chetori file besazam ba text editor
<bpsecret> file matnie winetricks
<hamid168_> are?
<bpsecret> nano winetricks
<hamid168_> nano winetrickes chie/
<bpsecret> hamin
<bpsecret> nano winetricks
<bpsecret> bad matn ro paste kon toosh
<hamid168_> khob gofti oon matn ro berizam to text editor?
<bpsecret> bad ba ctrl+x bebandesh
<bpsecret> hamin mishe text editoret too terminal
<bpsecret> nano
<bpsecret> terminal -> nano winetricks
<hamid168_> aha
<bpsecret> bad paste kon toosh
<bpsecret> bad ctrl+x
<bpsecret> bad Y ro bezan
<bpsecret> Y
<bpsecret> y
<hamid168_> kojash paste konam sholooghe
<bpsecret> yani chi ? kojaye chi sholooghe ?
<hamid168_> http://uupload.ir/files/c0vw_screenshot_from_2016-03-08_05:01:41.png
<hamid168_> didi
<bpsecret> khodet paste kardi dige ?
<bpsecret> hamid168_,
<bpsecret> hamid168_, haji
<bpsecret> hamid168_, kojayi
<bpsecret> hamid168_, chera pisham nemiyayi
<bpsecret> hamid168_, :))
<hamid168_> na taze copy kardam to text editor
<bpsecret> ok
<bpsecret> ctrl+x
<bpsecret> Y
<bpsecret> hale ?
<hamid168_> ghati kardam man bebin beza az avval bagam
<bpsecret> begoo
<bpsecret> :))
<hamid168_> oon matni ro ke ferestadi
<bpsecret> khob
<hamid168_> avval cpoy kardam to clipborad
<hamid168_> ok
<bpsecret> ok
<hamid168_> bad text editor ro baz kardam v paste kardam toosh
<hamid168_> doroste
<bpsecret> khob
<bpsecret> ok
<bpsecret> hala ctrl+x ro bezan
<hamid168_> bad be esme winetricks save kardam ro desktop
<bpsecret> khob
<hamid168_> aha cntrl-x bezanam
<bpsecret> are
<hamid168_> hamin bad save ro desktop dg kari nakardam
<bpsecret> ok
<bpsecret> hala ino bezan
<hamid168_> in cnrl-x chi bood pa
<bpsecret> chmod +x ~/Desktop/winettricks
<bpsecret> oon baraye vaghti bood ke ba text editore terminal be name nano baz kardi file ro va hala mikhay zakhirash koni ctrl+x mizani bad Y mizani ta save she
<bpsecret> chmod +x ~/Desktop/winetricks
<bpsecret> chmod +x ~/Desktop/winetricks
<bpsecret> chmod +x ~/Desktop/winetricks
<bpsecret> chmod +x ~/Desktop/winetricks
<bpsecret> chmod +x ~/Desktop/winetricks
<bpsecret> eshtebah neveshte boodam
<hamid168_> ok
<hamid168_> are fahmidam
<bpsecret> ok
<hamid168_> hichi nashod
<hamid168_> zadam oono
<bpsecret> sudo cp ~/Desktop/winetricks /usr/local/bin
<hamid168_> ok zadam
<hamid168_> bazam khabari nist
<bpsecret> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/fmfq
<bpsecret> man miram 7 8 daghighe dige bar migardam
<hamid168_> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/tjzz
<bpsecret> in link ro too browseret bedoone filter shekan baz kon bebin miare ya na
<bpsecret> https://archive.org/
<bpsecret> hamid168_,
<bpsecret> ?
<hamid168_> ok
<hamid168_> che konam
<bpsecret> in link ro too browseret bedoone filter shekan baz kon bebin miare ya na
<bpsecret> https://archive.org/
<hamid168_> are raft
<hamid168_> Internet Archive is a non-profit library of millions of free books, movies, software, music, and more.
<bpsecret> aria2 dari
<bpsecret> ?
<hamid168_> valla fek konam nasb kardam vali fek konam naghese
<bpsecret> :D
<hamid168_> dorost nasb nashode
<bpsecret> agha
<hamid168_> jan
<bpsecret> aria2 ro badan nasb kon dobare vali felan in dastooro bezan
<hamid168_> ok
<bpsecret> sudo apt-get purge aria2
<bpsecret> sudo apt-get purge aria2c
<bpsecret> ya
<bpsecret> har 2 roo bezan
<bpsecret> sudo apt-get purge aria2
<bpsecret> sudo apt-get purge aria2c
<bpsecret> bad 2 bare ino bezan
<bpsecret> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/fmfq
<hamid168_> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/qikw
<bpsecret> ok
<bpsecret> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/fmfq
<hamid168_> haji dare ye etefaghaye miofte fek konam dorost shod
<bpsecret> :D
<bpsecret> khoda kone
<bpsecret> aks bede
<hamid168_> http://uupload.ir/files/v3tl_screenshot_from_2016-03-08_05:38:40.png
<bpsecret> hale
<bpsecret> dare download mikone
<bpsecret> avalan ke winetricks e dovom moshkel ro hal kard
<hamid168_> dada shoma kheili shakhiaaaa deghat kardi khodet be in nokte!!!::)
<bpsecret> injoori ke raft az site archive.org site microsoft ro ke cache karde bood avord
<hamid168_> aha microsoft ro door zadi
<bpsecret> bad khorooji neshoon midad ke aria2 ke downloader hast nemifahme ke url e inshekli ham darim 2016-03-08 05:16:19.823302 ERROR - CUID#6 - Download aborted. URI=https://web.archive.org/web/http://download.microsoft.com/download/E/6/A/E6A04295-D2A8-40D0-A0C5-241BFECD095E/W2KSP4_EN.EXE
<bpsecret> Exception: [HttpResponse.cc:172] errorCode=1 CUID#6 - Redirect to /web/20160129053851/http://download.microsoft.com/download/E/6/A/E6A04295-D2A8-40D0-A0C5-241BFECD095E/W2KSP4_EN.EXE failed. It may not be a valid URI
<hamid168_> ba archive
<bpsecret> are
<bpsecret> bad raftim aria2 ro pak kardim pass winetricks did ke downloader et wget hast . raft az oon estefade kard
<bpsecret> wget fahmid ke url e ajib gharib ham darim
<bpsecret> oon shoroo kard be download
<bpsecret> :D
<hamid168_> baba to dg ki hasti!
<bpsecret> :) lotf dari dadash
<hamid168_> uget ro az to screanshotam fahmidi!!!!!!!!!!!
<bpsecret> are
<hamid168_> bego are ta behet iman biaram!
<hamid168_> eyval khodaee
<bpsecret> sabze
<bpsecret> :D
<hamid168_> man zabanam ghasere!
<bpsecret> :D
<bpsecret> man beram chayi besazam
<hamid168_> چو بشنوی سخن اهل دل مگو که خطاست/ سخن شناس نه ای دلبرا خطا اینجاست!
<hamid168_> boro dada
<hamid168_> chaie lazeme alan
<bpsecret> :)
<hamid168_> khob ba in hesab dg bad inke in component ha down beshan dg harchizi mitonam ba in wine nasb konam aya?
<bpsecret> avalan deghat kon masire in winetricks e jadid koja bood . badan baraye nasbe dll haye dige niazesh dari
<bpsecret> ye scripte ke badan az net ham dobare mitooni downloadesh koni
<bpsecret> masiresh ro yadet bashe
<bpsecret> khodemoon sakhtimesh
<hamid168_> masiresh desktop bood dg felan
<bpsecret> ok
<bpsecret> na
<hamid168_> pa chi
<bpsecret> oonja faghat paste kardim bad too sakheye /usr/local......... gozashtim
<bpsecret> paste kardim
<bpsecret> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/gbgw
<hamid168_> in script chi bood dastanesh?
<bpsecret> wine hamrahe khodesh in script ro ham nasb kard
<bpsecret> vali scripte jadid linkhaye download az microsoft ro fix karde
<bpsecret> script jadid ro search kardam az sitesh gerftam
<bpsecret> paste kardi va permission dadi va ghararesh dadim dar hamoon masiri ke linke bala dadam
<bpsecret> va az oon darim aalan estefade mikonim
<bpsecret> download ha tamoom shod mirim soraghe marahele badi
<hamid168_> begam 100 darsad fahmidam doroghe vali 90 darsad na!
<bpsecret> :D eshkal nadare . alan khar too khar shode
<bpsecret> :))
<hamid168_> dada ki hasti shama
<bpsecret> :D ye nashenas
<hamid168_> khodeto moarrefi kon!:00
<bpsecret> :D
<hamid168_> na jeddan
<bpsecret> ye alaghemand
<bpsecret> hamin
<hamid168_> ye ashegh begi behtare alaghe dar in had nist!:00
<hamid168_> man alan khabam bord dobare che tori peidat konam!:00
<bpsecret> :)) ey baba . enghadr mellat too in donyaye open source karaye mashti kardan ke maha aslan hesab nemiaym
<hamid168_> ye emaili shomareie chizi bede
<bpsecret> eldorado@riseup.net
<hamid168_> shekaste nafsi nakon! man doroste chizi baram nist vali onghad halime ke bafahmam shoma kheili karet doroste! asan perfessional vase ye deghighate!
<bpsecret> :) agha kheili lotf dari . maham too zendegi lang mizanim
<bpsecret> :D
<hamid168_> ey val kartone morde algheye doran kodaki man safar be eldorado bood!:00
<bpsecret> :))
<hamid168_> zendegi ke hamoon eshghe age bood zendegiam hast age nabood na! shoma ham ke asheghi pa zenedegi ham dari
<bpsecret> :)
<hamid168_> barname nevisi ham mikoni?
<bpsecret> na motasefane .
<bpsecret> hasratie
<hamid168_> chera!
<hamid168_> mage computeri nisti
<bpsecret> agar hamoon 10 sal pish ke oomadam to computer barname nevisiam yad migiereftam alan koli tajrobe mishod
<bpsecret> chera
<hamid168_> pa karet chie?
<bpsecret> :~ . too jahaye omoomi ziad etelaat nemidam dar morede zendegie vagheyim
<hamid168_> vaoooo
<bpsecret> :)
<hamid168_> ok
<hamid168_> bebekhshid fozooli kardam
<bpsecret> na agha
<hamid168_> man adress scypam hast: hamidmorady68
<bpsecret> baraye hame adie in chiza . balke ba eftekharam sohbat mikonam . vali man bakhsh bakhsh kardam hameye zendegimo . ye zare be in migam ye zare be oon . taraf bayad bezare kenare ham oonam ba rasade toolani modat ta betoone chizi giresh biad . hala fekr mikoni kase khasi hastam na be ghoran . vali kolan injoori rahat taram
<bpsecret> paranoia
<hamid168_> morady0hamid@gmail.com
<bpsecret> :))
<bpsecret> ali :)
<hamid168_> jalebe
<hamid168_> yade in khorehaye computer to in filmhaye amricaee oftadam
<hamid168_> mishinan ye gooshe faghat code mizanan
<bpsecret> kheilihashoonam injoor nistan
<bpsecret> sabr kon link bedam
<hamid168_> vali vaghti migi barnamenevesi nemikoni ye tori misham
<bpsecret> dar morede part part kardan
<bpsecret> :))
<hamid168_> are vali ye jooraee marmoozan
<hamid168_> hacker
<bpsecret> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XaYdCdwiWU
<hamid168_> filter shekan nadaram youtuube nemitoonam beram alan
<bpsecret> ok
<bpsecret> kolan ke ba tor rahati?
<hamid168_> nemire ke ba kojash rahat basham
<bpsecret> ey baba . man ba soarate 500KB daram hameye teraficamo azash oboor midam
<bpsecret> balad nisti
<hamid168_> yekid dg ham bood bpfsproxy ya ye chizi to in mayeha
<bpsecret> are
<bpsecret> obfs2 3 4
<bpsecret> obfs4 hamasho support mikone
<hamid168_> vali natoonestam rash bendazam
<bpsecret> hal dashti begoo radifesh konim
<hamid168_> daram
<bpsecret> alan tor nasb dari
<bpsecret> ?
<hamid168_> oon wine radif shoda
<bpsecret> download tamoom shod
<bpsecret> ?
<hamid168_> are tor darm
<hamid168_> are
<hamid168_> tamoom shod
<bpsecret> boro inja
<hamid168_> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/fjql
<bpsecret> http://www.ubuntuforums.ir/thread45.html
<hamid168_> ok oonjam:00
<bpsecret>  این فایل رو دانلود نید: http://www.imgshare.ir/fileuploads/1408177038.zip
<hamid168_> ok
<hamid168_> extracteshkardam ro desktop
<bpsecret> hala hamoon 2 dastoore cp ro bezan
<bpsecret> photoshop ro gofti dari
<bpsecret> ?
<hamid168_> are dg
<hamid168_> on 2ta dastooram ghablan zadam
<hamid168_> bazam bezanam
<bpsecret> kodoom
<bpsecret> photoshop download kardi
<bpsecret> ?
<hamid168_> cp ~/Desktop/odbc32.dll ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/ cp ~/Desktop/odbcint.dll ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/
<bpsecret> ok
<hamid168_> na khodam filesh ro dashtam 10 ta photoshop dram
<hamid168_> az 8 ta cc14
<bpsecret> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/spdx
<bpsecret> ino bezan
<hamid168_> zadam
<bpsecret> khoroojie in roo bezar
<bpsecret> ls -lah ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Adobe/
<hamid168_> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/qhdk
<bpsecret> khoroojie in roo bezar
<bpsecret> ls -lah ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Adobe/
<hamid168_> akhe to program file nasbesh nakardam ke
<hamid168_> modele photpshopam az in portablha bood
<bpsecret> ahan
<hamid168_> gerefti
<bpsecret> khob ma tamame marahel ro raftim
<bpsecret> alan nabayad moshkeli ijad she
<bpsecret> agar moshkeli ijad shod az oon ghesmate downloade photoshop anjam bede va dastoore ghabl az akse
<bpsecret> dar howto e
<bpsecret> hamin alanam chon dll haro dari dige moshkeli nabayad pish biad
<hamid168_> are fek konam chon eghdam be nasbe cc14 ham kardam marahele nasb shoro shod harchand man be ellete marahele ziad crackesh dg edame naddam
<bpsecret> magar mesle hamin halatayi ke baham didim
<bpsecret> ok
<bpsecret> pass hale
<hamid168_> are dada
<hamid168_> damet garm
<bpsecret> berim soraghe tor
<hamid168_> are
<bpsecret> khahesh mikonam
<bpsecret> khob benevis too terminal
<hamid168_> khode tor ro motmaenam ke daram
<bpsecret> whereis obfsproxy
<bpsecret> whereis tor
<hamid168_> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/klob
<hamid168_> where is!
<hamid168_> deghat nakarde boodam yani hardadoo ya be ghole farsa kojast!
<bpsecret> apt-cache search obfsproxy
<bpsecret> are where is
<bpsecret> :D
<hamid168_> hichi
<hamid168_> dobare terminal
<bpsecret> are
<bpsecret> ahan
<bpsecret> gofti ubuntut chande
<hamid168_> 12.04 lts
<bpsecret> whereis obfs4proxy
<hamid168_> obfs4proxy:
<bpsecret> whereis stunnel4
<hamid168_> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/hiad
<bpsecret> http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/pool/main/o/obfsproxy/obfsproxy_0.2.6-2~precise+1_all.deb
<bpsecret> bebin in roo mitooni download koni ?
<hamid168_> 404
<bpsecret> alan filtershekani dame dastet hast
<bpsecret> be gheyr az tor
<hamid168_> na
<hamid168_> mage beram to windows
<bpsecret> man download mikonam
<bpsecret> bia to pv
<hamid168_> chetory
<bpsecret> alan peigham dadam behet
<bpsecret> naresid
<hamid168_> didam
<bpsecret> ok
<bpsecret> bia ye alan email mikonam
<bpsecret> barat email kardam
<bpsecret> alan bayad reside bashe
<bpsecret> hamid168_,
<bpsecret> hamid168_, email resid
<bpsecret> ?
<hamid168_> adress desktop ro chetori bayad benevisam
<bpsecret> ~/Desktop/felan-file.deb
<bpsecret> hamid168_, chi shod
<hamid168_> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/kaqr
<hamid168_> eshteba neveshtam
<hamid168_> ?
<bpsecret> mesle inke
<bpsecret> file ro bezar too homet
<bpsecret> oonja bezan dastoor ro
<hamid168_> ok
<bpsecret> Desktop
<bpsecret> na desktop
<bpsecret> ~/Desktop
<bpsecret> bad neveshti
<hamid168_> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/ddlw
<hamid168_> dorost nashod!
<bpsecret> file deb ro bendaz too homet
<bpsecret> na
<bpsecret> bad
<bpsecret> benevis
<hamid168_> khob to hom gozashtam dg
<bpsecret> sudo apt-get install obfsproxy_0.2.6-2~precise+1_all.deb
<bpsecret> moshkel dependency dare
<hamid168_> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/izzs
<hamid168_> dependency yani ye chi kam dare?
<bpsecret> are
<bpsecret> sudo apt-get install obfsproxy
<bpsecret> bad tab bezan
<bpsecret> bad khorooji dastoore apt-get --help ro be man bede
<hamid168_> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/wbyz
<hamid168_> eshteba zadam?
<bpsecret> sabr kon alan ye email mizanam
<bpsecret> whereis stunnel
<bpsecret> whereis stunnel4
<bpsecret> inaro khoroojish ro baram benevis
<hamid168_> stunnel:
<bpsecret> mikham kari konam ke betooni tor va baste obfsproxy ro yekrast az makhazene rasmie tor begiri
<hamid168_> stunnel4:
<bpsecret> vali az oonja ke addrese tor filtere
<bpsecret> apt-get be moshkel mikhore
<bpsecret> hala ye proxy set mikonim baraye apt-get
<hamid168_> khob pa che konim
<hamid168_> aha
<bpsecret> ta betoone az makhazen begire
<bpsecret> hal dari
<bpsecret> ?
<bpsecret> :))
<hamid168_> are chera na!
<bpsecret> ok
<bpsecret> sudo apt-cache search stunnel
<hamid168_> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/apnj
<bpsecret> sudo apt-get install stunnel4
<hamid168_> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/lhmv
<bpsecret> sudo apt-get -f install
<bpsecret> bezan
<hamid168_> dare ye chizaee nasb mikone ye done yes ham dadam
<bpsecret> hale
<bpsecret> khorooji bede
<bpsecret> paste kon
<hamid168_> akhare output https://paste.ubuntu.ir/etra
<bpsecret> sudo dpkg -i file-debe-tor-ro-bede
<bpsecret> hamoon balaha
<bpsecret> nasbesh ro dadam
<hamid168_> ok
<hamid168_> sab kon
<hamid168_> manzooret hamoon file ke to home gozashtam bood
<hamid168_> ?
<bpsecret> are
<hamid168_> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/cbnd
<bpsecret> sudo apt-get install stunnel4
<hamid168_> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/lzso
<bpsecret> apt-get -f install
<bpsecret> bad ino bezan
<bpsecret> sudo apt-get install stunnel4
<hamid168_> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/zzsd
<hamid168_> chear admin file ro nemitoone baz kone?
<bpsecret> sudo apt-get -f install
<bpsecret> sudo apt-get -f install
<bpsecret> sudo apt-get -f install
<bpsecret> hatman sudo bezar
<bpsecret> sudo apt-get install stunnel4
<hamid168_> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/xxhi
<hamid168_> halle agha
<bpsecret> sudo apt-get autoremove
<hamid168_> dare nasb mikone
<bpsecret> badesh hatman bezan
<bpsecret> apt-get autoremove
<bpsecret> sudo apt-get autoremove
<bpsecret> sudo apt-get autoremove
<hamid168_> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/zfmz
<hamid168_> in dependency ha joor nemishan?
<bpsecret> whereis stunnel4
<bpsecret> whereis stunnel
<bpsecret> na
<hamid168_> stunnel4: /usr/bin/stunnel4 /usr/bin/X11/stunnel4 /usr/share/man/man8/stunnel4.8.gz
<bpsecret> hale
<bpsecret> hala bia pv
<hamid168_> stunnel: /usr/bin/stunnel /etc/stunnel /usr/lib/stunnel /usr/bin/X11/stunnel /usr/share/man/man8/stunnel.8.gz
<hamid168> part shodam biroon
<bpsecret> are
<bpsecret> dari ba web miyay
<bpsecret> too irc
<bpsecret> ?
<hamid168> dobare pv bede
<hamid168> are
<alimj> :/
<pylord> hi
<pylord> سلام.کسی نیست
<DrrooT> سلام @Alimj
<alimj> سلام DrrooT
<alimj> البته من الان دارم میرم
<alimj> عصر میام
<alimj> فعلا خداحافظ
<DrrooT> فقط خواستم بگم بعد از دوروز بالاخره مشکل اونروز حل شد
<DrrooT> تشکر
<Agape_> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-09
<bpsecret> hi
<alimj> Good morning
<bpsecret> sobh be kheir
<bpsecret> :)
<alimj> صبح شما هم به خیر
<bpsecret> alimj, :)
<bpsecret> in qubes ro be koja resoondi
<bpsecret> ok
<bpsecret> ok
<bpsecret> ok
<alimj> هنوز اصلا نگاه نکردم
<alimj> فعلا مشغول سیر آفاق و انفس می‌باشم
<bpsecret> :)
<bpsecret> alimj, khoobi ?
<bpsecret> alimj, ye joke begoo bekhandam
<bpsecret> alimj, :))
<bpsecret> alimj, bekhoon roohet vaaa she
<bpsecret> alimj, https://theintercept.com/2015/07/01/nsas-google-worlds-private-communications/
<bpsecret> alimj, https://theintercept.com/2015/07/02/look-under-hood-xkeyscore/
<bpsecret> alimj, kojayi baba ?
<alimj> من مشغول ریختن چای بودم
<bpsecret> chayii khoobe
<alimj> و اما جک
<alimj> تا حالا شده در بعضی از دیستروها، از دستور سودو استفاده کنی وبگه:
<alimj> You are not in the sudoers list. This incident will be reported
<bpsecret> alimj, zabanet khoobe ? in 2 ta link ro tarjome kon kalame be kalame . bedim mellat ye kam agah shan
<alimj> https://xkcd.com/838/
<bpsecret> bahal bood
<alimj> مقاله‌ها طولانی هستند.
<bpsecret> vali fogholade tozih dade shode . kheili ghashang taraf tojih mishe
<alimj> دقیق نخوندم. حالا می‌خونم
<bpsecret> mesle oon linkhaye qubes nakoni . vaghan bekhoon
<bpsecret> :D
<bpsecret> :))
<alimj> به هر صورت اگر شخصی از تور استفاده نکنه و مشخصات خودش را همه جا وارد کنه، اطلاعاتش همه جا هتس
<bpsecret> are vali in fajih tare . kole net ro khoob tozih mide . ke dare shokhm mizane . midoonam ke midooni vali mellat hata computerihash dark nemikonan chi migi . ye hamchin linkhayi khoob tojih mikone . kam didam in shekli tozih bedan omghe faje ro
<bpsecret> alimj, ali joooooon tarjomeh kon
<bpsecret> :D
<bpsecret> :))
<bpsecret> man miram film bebinam
<bpsecret> mozahemam nasho
<bpsecret> :))))
<bpsecret> alimj, ping
<bpsecret> alimj, pong
<alimj> بله
<alimj> چه فیلمی میدیدی اینقدر کوتاه بود
<alimj> اعتراف کن
<bpsecret> :))
<bpsecret> seriale
<bpsecret> house of cards
<alimj> فهمیدم
<bpsecret> :)
<mifans> hi all
<mifans> any one here?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-10
<Ubuntu> سلام
<Ubuntu> کدام نسخه از لینوکس حرفه ایست
<Guest46226> میخوام دانلود و نصب کنم
<iraj> :D
<alimj> :/
<bpsecret> :)
<N3MiSiS> hi
<ubuntu> سلام
<Guest629> چجوری میتونم نوار تولبار رو در کنار اوبونتو عوض کنم
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-11
<emzi> /msg alis list *-ir
<alimj> :/
<ubuntu> سلام
<Guest99907> من قبلا هاردمو میزدم به لپتاپم میورد بالا
<Guest99907> الان دیگه نماره
<Guest99907> الان عکسشو میفرستم
<Guest99907> http://uupload.ir/files/w166_screenshot_from_2016-03-11_16:29:37.png اینه
<Guest99907> کسی میتونه کمکم کنه
<alimj> سلام نسرین
<Guest99907> سلام
<alimj> امتحان کردی که یک بار با ویندوز سیستم را بیاری بالا و هارد دیسک را با چک دیسک امتحان کنی؟
<alimj> پارتیشن‌های ان تی اف اس، اگ
<Guest99907> کلا سیستمم لینوکسه
<alimj> خوب.
<Guest99907> تو یه لپتاپه دیگه هارددیسک میاد بالا
<alimj> هارد دیست اکسترنال یو اس بی است دیگر؟
<Guest99907> یو اس بی ۳
<Guest99907> هارد۵۰۰
<Guest99907> http://uupload.ir/files/w166_screenshot_from_2016-03-11_16:29:37.png
<alimj> پارتیشن‌های ان تی اف اس، اگر به سیستم ویندوز وصل باشد و سیستم درست خاموش نشود، لینوکس برای ماونت کردنش به مشکل می‌خورد
<Guest99907> نه من درست دراوردم
<alimj> به هر صورت این کار را بکن:
<alimj> به یک سیستم ویندوز دیگر وصل کن و چک دیسک بکن
<Guest99907> یعنی یه باره دیگه هرد و بزنم به ویندوز
<alimj> با فیکس
<alimj> بله
<alimj> بعدش آن سیستم ویندوز را کامل خاموش کن
<Guest99907> فیکس و بزنم اطلاعاتم پاک نمیشه
<alimj> بعدش از آن سیستم بکش و به اووبونتو بزن
<alimj> نه. پاک نمیشه
<Guest99907> باشه چشم
<alimj> ویندوزت چیه؟
<Guest99907> سیستم عاملم کلا cyborg hawk
<Guest99907> ویندوز ندارم
<Guest99907> از ویندوز بدم میاد
<Guest99907> راستی کتاب لینوکس نداری
<alimj> مشکلی نیست. چون هارد یو اس بی است، می‌توانی ببری و به یک کامپیوتر ویندوزی وصل کنی. فراموش نکن که هارد دیسک با فورمت ان تی اف اس فرمت شده
<alimj> که فورمت ویندوزی است و نه لینوکسی
<alimj> http://www.techulator.com/attachments/Resources/3234-61845-Checking-hard-drive-for-errors.png
<alimj> در مورد کتاب لینوکس و دوره‌های اموزشی ویدیویی، در انجمن دوستان لینک‌های زیادی گذاشته اند
<alimj> فکر کنم فاروق بیشتر بداند
<alimj> farooghkz: لینک دوره‌های اموزشی و کتاب بده
<Guest99907> ممنون خیلی خیلی سپاس گذارم
<alimj> خواهش
<Guest99907> کتاب ها هست نه بطور کامل
<Guest99907> اموزش هست نه به طور کامل
<farooghkz> سلام چی شده؟
<Guest99907> تمام خط فرمان ترمینال و میخوام
<farooghkz> دوره آموزشی لینوکس؟
<alimj> بهترین کتاب آموزشی لینوکس و دوره‌های گرافیکی را می‌دانی کجا می‌شود گیر آورد؟
<alimj> بله
<Guest99907> تو اینترنت  گذشتن ولی خلاصه شده همه چیو نذاشتن
<alimj> یک مقدار در ابتدا برای یاد گرفتن سخت است. ولی بعدش آدم می‌تواند به راحتی گلیم خودش را از آب بیرون بکشد
<farooghkz> من چیزی نمیدونم
<alimj> در ضمن. نیازی به یاد گرفت همه چیز نیست
<Guest99907> اگه دارید لطف کنید برا ما هم بذارید بخونیم
<farooghkz> فقط میتونم منابعی ک خودم باهاشون یاد گرفتم رو پیشناد بدم!
<farooghkz> man pages
<farooghkz> linuxbook.ir
<farooghkz> همین دوتا
<farooghkz> من کتاب دیگه ای نخوندم
<Guest99907> تو اشیانه چیز هایی هست ولی برا هک
<alimj> شنیده‌ام شخصی به اسم جادی هم یک دوره‌های ویدیویی برای تازه‌کاران گذاشته‌اند
<Guest99907> اونو دارم کامل
<Guest99907> خوب ترمینالو به طور کاربردی یاد نداده
<Guest99907> ۲۳ قسمت دوگیگه
<alimj> این لینک را الان من در انجمن دیدم:
<alimj> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,17561.0.html
<alimj> بد نیست نگاهی بیندازید
<alimj> من خودم از منابع انگلیسی برای یادگیری استفاده کرده‌ام
<Guest99907> یوتیوب چرا فیلتر نیست
<farooghkz> فیلتر نیست؟
<Guest99907> نه الان لینکشو میذارم
<Guest99907> مال کالی لینوکسه
<farooghkz> فیلتره
<farooghkz> شما تور دارید احتمالا
<Guest99907> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL465C6C735CEB7CBD&feature=plcp
<Guest99907> دارم ولی الان دارم از موزلا استفاده میکنم
<alimj> خوب من برم به سیر آفاق و انفس مشغول بشم. راستی اینجا بچه‌ها اغلب هستند. ولی ممکنه دیر جواب بدند
<Guest99907> sghl
<Guest99907> سلام
<Guest99907> من تمام دستورات ترمینال لینوکس یعنی از اول بسم الله که نوشته شده تا حالا که یه سری دستورات جدید امده است رو میخوام
<Guest99907> اگه دارید لطف کنید بذارید ما هم بهره ببریم
<farooghkz> linuxbook.ir
<farooghkz>  اون سایت رو مطالعه کردی؟
<Guest99907> hvi
<Guest99907> اره
<kalinos> salam
<farooghkz> slm
<kalinos> ایا کسی با نصب ۲ لینوکس اشنایی داره
<farooghkz> لینوکس ۲؟منظورت کرنله دیگه؟
<kalinos> farooghkz, mikham 2 ta distro nasb konam, roye ye hard
<kalinos> mishe goft 2 ta kernel
<kalinos> من اینکار با کالی و مانجارو میکنم خوب میشه
<kalinos> ولی با سیستم های دیگه نمیشه
<kalinos> روی کالی میشه بوت و روت رو در یکجا نصب کرد
<farooghkz> من آشنایی ندارم
<farooghkz> روی اوبونتو هم میشه بوت و روت رو ی جا نصبید
<farooghkz> روی همه سیستم ها میشه
<kalinos> man nemidonam chetor
<emzi_> فقط روت و هوم بساز. kalinos:
<farooghkz> صبر کن منظورت اینه ک بوت و روت ی جا باشن بعد بقیه کجا؟
<emzi_> و برای دومی فقط روت
<emzi_> سواپ و هوم رو برای دومی معرفی کن
<kalinos> are
<farooghkz> من برم خداحافظ شما
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-12
<alimj> :/
<alimj> راستشو بگو فاروق. توی سورس بی اج آ چه جاسوس افزاری گذاشتی :-P
<farooghkz> !pong
<lubotu3> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<farooghkz> ی چی گذاشتم آمارتون رو اینجا آپلود میکنه
<farooghkz> ftp.gnu.org
<alimj> چرا اینجا آرایه رو سورت نکردی؟
<alimj> https://github.com/farooghkarimizadeh/BHA/blob/master/bha#L60
<farooghkz> :p
<alimj> باعث میشه به ترتیب از زیاد به کم چاپ نشن. ازت نیم نمره کم میشه
<alimj> خط ۳۱ و ۳۴ را هم می‌تونی با هم ادغام کنی. نیم نمره هم اونجا کم میشه
<farooghkz> من از خوندن کد بیشتر از ۲۰ ۳۰ خط میترسم!
<farooghkz> نباید انقدر زود منتشرش میکردم
<farooghkz> کلی اشکال داره
<farooghkz> o/ SAEB
<farooghkz> heh
<SAEB_> Selam
<farooghkz> ی ضرب المثل هست ک میگه
<farooghkz> اگه نوشتن کد سخت بوده پس خوندنش هم باید سخت باشه
<farooghkz> پس نباید واسه کد کامنت بزاریم
<farooghkz> :D
<mojtaba> salam
<mojtaba> bagheha behtarin download manager  az nazar shoma chie bara ubuntu??????
<mojtaba> ?
<Saeb> سلام دوازده شب ساعت بیست و چهاره یا دوصفر؟
<farooghkz> ؟!
<Saeb> تو بش میخوام یه اسکریپت بنویسم یه کاری بکنه تو ساعت دوازده شب. حالا نمیدونم دوازده دو صفره یا بیست و چهار
<farooghkz> یا دو صفره یا ۲۴
<farooghkz> دو صفره
<Saeb> ممنون
<alimj> :/
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-13
<alimj> :/
<Hoji> alow
<Hoji> mn in moshkelo daram.. force uefi installation
<emzi> Hoji: بیشتر توضیح بده
<Hoji> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,132121.0.html
<Hoji> :(:
<emzi> متن خطا گویا است.سوالت دقیقا چیه؟
<emzi> Hoji: چه توزیع دیگری روی سیستمت نصب داری؟
<Hoji> خوب چی کار کنم ارور نیاد... یه بار دیگه هم با همچنین اروری مواجه شدم ولی رد کردم و نصب شد ولی بعد از چند روز کلا ابونتو پرید
<Hoji> win 7
<Hoji> باز الان که نسخه جدید تر نسبت به اون بار رو می خوام نصب باز هم این ارور میاد
<emzi> می تونی از تنظیمات بوت شدن دستگاه، UEFI رو غیرفعال کنی و بذاری روی Legacy Boot
<Hoji>  boot mode که زدن رو حالت legancy support و boot priority که زدم رو حالت legancy first ولی بازم ارور میاد
<emzi> Hoji: سیستمت UEFI داره اما توزیع قبل ات (احتمالا همین ویندوز هفت) در مد UEFI نصب نشده
<Hoji> دوست عزیز میشه بیای تو انجمن
<Hoji> اینجا جمله جالب نمیره
<Hoji> ممنون
<Hoji> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,132121.0.html
<emzi> از نرم افزارهای چت مثل پیدجین استفاده کن تا با مشکل به هم ریختگی جمله روبرو نشی
<emzi> Hoji: از نرم افزارهای چت مثل پیدجین استفاده کن تا با مشکل به هم ریختگی جمله روبرو نشی
<emzi> pidgin/konversation/hexchat/...
<farooghkz> چطور با فایل هایی ک اسمشون با - شروع میشه  داخل خط فرمان کار کنیم؟
<farooghkz> ممنون حل شد
<farooghkz> داخل کانال لینوکس پرسیدم
<farooghkz> ##linux
<farooghkz> آخرین بار ک جناب معین دیده شدند یک هفته پیشه
<farooghkz> جز این بات بیچاره کسی حرف نمیزنه!
<farooghkz> !pong
<lubotu3> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<alimj> :/
<mehdi_> salam
<mehdi_> Mr, Aashkan
<mehdi_> ?
<mehdi_> helloo
#ubuntu-ir 2017-03-07
<hami> آقا اشكان سلام
<hami> سلام
<hami> كسي نيستش
#ubuntu-ir 2017-03-08
<ankidroid> سلام
<ankidroid> کار این قسمت pastebin در سایت اوبونتو چی هست؟؟
<rezvan> join
<rezvan> join
<rezvan> leave
<MrMahdi313> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2017-03-09
<Guest83730> salam  man dar mored dateisystem mikhastem bedanem lotfen komakem konid
<Guest83730> Minix–Dateisystem
#ubuntu-ir 2017-03-10
<mahmood> Join
<mahmood> Help
<Rsam> salam
<fusion> سلام
<fusion> آیا می توان از ابونتو برای لپتاپ های وایو سونی به جای ویندوز اکس پی استفاده کرد؟
#ubuntu-ir 2018-03-06
<ASGHAR> salam....man narmafzare mozo ro ba terminal nasb kardam va tooye list narmafzar ham nayoomade....mishe begid bayad chejoori bazesh konam?
<ASGHAR> salam....man narmafzare mozo ro ba terminal nasb kardam va tooye list narmafzar ham nayoomade....mishe begid bayad chejoori bazesh konam?
#ubuntu-ir 2018-03-07
<ghazanfari> JOIN
<ghazanfari> HELP
#ubuntu-ir 2018-03-08
<arkidie> کسی اینجا هست؟
<nihiL> hellllo
<nihiL> anybody there ?
#ubuntu-ir 2018-03-09
<HRMN> ls
<crackings> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2018-03-10
<arkidie> هیچکس انلاین نیست...
<arkidie> همراه اول...
#ubuntu-ir 2018-03-11
<sorat> hi
<sorat> any body online irani >?
#ubuntu-ir 2019-03-08
<lll_> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2020-03-04
<abolfazl> hi
<abolfazl> کسی هست؟
